# Our gardens 2022



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Looked out of the bathroom window the other morning to see the wind had blown over a large Solanum, taking a 6’x6’ trellis panel with it 

The trellis is smashed to pieces, but the Solanum has been pruned and tied to a post 

I now need to decide what to do with the gap. There are 2 other matching panels which it will be impossible to match.

First project of the year


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

@Lurcherlad Happy New Year!! Thanks for starting a new thread for 22. Sorry to hear about your damage.

My amaryllis decided to flower while I was down West. I'm so pleased its still going for me to see.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry about your solanum @Lurcherlad 

I've not been doing much in my garden the last couple of months as I've been busy with indoor things while the weather's been horrible, only thing really doing anything is my winter pansies, although plenty of signs of life from my bulbs, I bought a whole load more last autumn so this year will hopefully be a lot brighter come spring.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My garden always looks depressing at this time of year. At least I have had Robbie's company when I have been moving foxglove seedlings from the path to the beds, although apparently the food I am offering is underwhelming.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

QOTN said:


> My garden always looks depressing at this time of year. At least I have had Robbie's company when I have been moving foxglove seedlings from the path to the beds, although apparently the food I am offering is underwhelming.
> View attachment 482098
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet little robin!

I moved most of the foxgloves that were in the wrong place a few weeks back & they seem to have survived, great space fillers for my tricky shadier bed under the trees.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

QOTN said:


> My garden always looks depressing at this time of year. At least I have had Robbie's company when I have been moving foxglove seedlings from the path to the beds, although apparently the food I am offering is underwhelming.
> View attachment 482098
> 
> 
> ...


My Robin favours mealworms


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> My Robin favours mealworms


I don't know if you can see the mealworms in the food I gave Robbie but I have tried soaking them first as well as leaving them dry but he is not keen. Do you think I should try to break them up? They do seem a bit big for his beak. (I assume he is a boy although he is very small but I wonder if that is because he is not full grown yet. He was one of this year's babies.)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's so warm here at the moment, my pelargonium is coming out in flower :Jawdrop


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Very odd weather, so mild. When I take Mefin out in the morning don't need a coat


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

QOTN said:


> I don't know if you can see the mealworms in the food I gave Robbie but I have tried soaking them first as well as leaving them dry but he is not keen. Do you think I should try to break them up? They do seem a bit big for his beak. (I assume he is a boy although he is very small but I wonder if that is because he is not full grown yet. He was one of this year's babies.)


I couldn't see the mealworms.

Maybe he prefers his worms to wriggle ?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> I couldn't see the mealworms.
> 
> Maybe he prefers his worms to wriggle ?


If that is the case he will not be getting his preference here. I don't even like touching the dead ones!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have ordered my veg seeds, Got compost and will be sowing my sweet pea seed very soon


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Treated myself to a 2-pack of decent quality pairs of snippers & secateurs this morning as they were on offer, the weather's been glorious today so I've cut back a few things.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Is it really winter?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Our tree of heaven (pesky interloper!) has had a thorough haircut yesterday. Tree surgeon last did it five years ago, so it was due one.










I need to do some serious shrub pruning in the spring. The Coprosma has got very carried away! Still not found out the definitive way to prune the Callistemon but my neighbour (who is Australian and has one in her garden) told me what she does, so I might just have to do that.

Our garden is a right old mess at the moment. I need to find some long planters/one long planter for the front of the house for some Jubilee floral displays. The problem is it's north facing, so not sure my plan of red white and blue (pelargoniums and petunias/lobelia) will work. I'm going to try though. Can't decide whether to keep the same theme for the back garden too. It doesn't matter really, our garden is fully multi-coloured. I also reckon I need to think about something for up the cherry tree as I suspect the clematis won't show any signs of life, so will be coming out. I think it must be quite old as it's very large. Another clematis, or a climbing Rose maybe…? I may be proved wrong though…

I always used to quite like winter, I'm less of a fan of it now. I wish I'd got a long planter in the autumn, then I could have done a bulb lasagne for the front but I shall do that next year I think.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Jubilee floral display sounds fun @Mrs Funkin, you still have plenty of time for other bedding plants. Your garden looks tidy to me, mine is like the Somme.

Look at my poor Cyclamen looking rather sorry for themselves, all my pots are like this hopefully they will spring back, but I have signs of my tulips popping up, yipppeeeee

Anyone else noticed how light it is at 4.30 now?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m loving that it’s getting lighter! My few violas are sad too


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I still have roses, antirrhinum, penstemon and marguerites flowering 

The garden is still sodden so I can’t really get on with anything at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know this is a gardening thread but I'm cheating and thinking about a plant for our conservatory. I'd love to grow a Plumeria (frangipani) as it's one of my favourite Hawaiian flowers and has such happy memories for us from trips. 

Has anyone grown a plumeria before? I fancy giving it a go. Imagine the smell in the conservatory!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

We've had no (proper) rain for nearly two weeks. I actually watered some of my pots on the weekend 

Bulbs are coming up in my new area out the front, violas struggling here too.

Found some allium and iris bulbs that I forgot about so have put them in the ground in the back garden. You never know 

My bare root roses that I ordered last year are showing signs of life. We decided to dig out the new rose bed in the spring, dh said he'd do it for me as there are lots of old tree roots and stones out there. I'd already got the roses :Bag so potted them up and plonked them by the garage side door. I go to the garage multiple times so have seen them coming back to life.

@Mrs Funkin loving the red, white and blue theme. Might copy you for this year's celebrations.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know this is a gardening thread but I'm cheating and thinking about a plant for our conservatory. I'd love to grow a Plumeria (frangipani) as it's one of my favourite Hawaiian flowers and has such happy memories for us from trips.
> 
> Has anyone grown a plumeria before? I fancy giving it a go. Imagine the smell in the conservatory!


If the conservatory is consistently warm enough, it's worth a try.

Mine, although insulated and heated during the day, gets cold at night so I don't think it would be suitable for very tender plants.

A few pelargoniums and a calla Lily survive the winter in there though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm, I don't know then, thank you for the advice @Lurcherlad - perhaps I will try something les expensive to begin with and see how that survives


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My egg plants have flowers and I have some sweet peas growing, plus 4 early Pepper plants from old seed I just chucked in to see what grew


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Actually managed a couple of hours in the garden today.

Removed the damaged trellis and planted some of the many potted plants into the beds.

Six bags of waste to the tip too


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Mrs Funkin

Calibrachoa


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooooh red calibrachoa for my jubilee display! Thanks @ewelsh


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The Crocuses on the dog graves opened yesterday, and the hellebore's are in full bloom 

I also prick out the Peppers that I'd sown early from old seed. If they survive, there should be enough for us.

Sowed some Toms and old seed Butternut...........trying a Cucumber early too 

With Global warming, as long as the light levels are good, I think an extra few weeks early may work. If it doesn't, I'll just resow, if it does I'll try some late sowings as well to prolong the season


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Crocus is opening here too @rona 
Good luck with your seeds.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I'm thinking the clematis is a goner...so I'm starting to think about do we have another clematis to grow up and over the cherry tree, or do I go for a climbing rose? It's a south facing but salty seaside (occasionally rather windy) garden...what do you think, expert folk?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I'm thinking the clematis is a goner...so I'm starting to think about do we have another clematis to grow up and over the cherry tree, or do I go for a climbing rose? It's a south facing but salty seaside (occasionally rather windy) garden...what do you think, expert folk?


Which Clematis was it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think it was a Montana @Lurcherlad (I'm sad if it's a goner but it did nothing last year and there looks to be nothing doing so far this year either).


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think it was a Montana @Lurcherlad (I'm sad if it's a goner but it did nothing last year and there looks to be nothing doing so far this year either).


Montanas are usually recommended as pretty robust but Alpina are also suggested for coastal areas.

I have a rose climbing into my apple tree (sadly not sure which one). It's not overly rampant and has clusters of tiny white flowers.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think it was a Montana @Lurcherlad (I'm sad if it's a goner but it did nothing last year and there looks to be nothing doing so far this year either).


It's a bit early for clematis to be showing much life. Montana's are more robust then most and it takes a lot to bump them off. I've had several clematis look as if they have died only for them to pop up the following year.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I shall keep my fingers crossed then  There was nothing at all last year and it was much poorer the year before IIRC.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I do wonder if Clematis Montana have a limited life span. When I moved into my present house there was a tree stump in the middle of a bed. I planted a Montana 'Wilsonii' (white flowers, lovely scent,) which was rampant for years then expired. It coincided with the stump rotting so I assumed that was the cause but I also planted an ordinary Montana by the fence at the bottom of the garden and that was wonderful for years until it suddenly gave up. I thought at the time it was neglect on my part because I was still at work at that time but maybe I was wrong.

@Mrs Funkin I seem to remember yours was very woody too. Do you know how old it is?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

QOTN said:


> I do wonder if Clematis Montana have a limited life span. When I moved into my present house there was a tree stump in the middle of a bed. I planted a Montana 'Wilsonii' (white flowers, lovely scent,) which was rampant for years then expired. It coincided with the stump rotting so I assumed that was the cause but I also planted an ordinary Montana by the fence at the bottom of the garden and that was wonderful for years until it suddenly gave up. I thought at the time it was neglect on my part because I was still at work at that time but maybe I was wrong.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin I seem to remember yours was very woody too. Do you know how old it is?


I've had a Montana for about 25 years, it's as rampant as ever


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Siskin said:


> I've had a Montana for about 25 years, it's as rampant as ever


Do you leave it alone or prune it? If the latter, when?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

QOTN said:


> Do you leave it alone or prune it? If the latter, when?


It gets pruned a couple of times a year in order to keep it under control as it's so rampant. It's draped over a wall at the front of the house and needs to be hacked back so you can see when emerging from the driveway in the car. My husband literally takes the hedge trimmer to it. It usually needs doing after it's finished flowering as it will suddenly go in overdrive and grow like mad. It's usually needs another cut back in the autumn.
My theory is that it's tapped into the septic tank outflow as for several years it was quite small and weedy, then suddenly it flourished.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes @QOTN it is very woody, we've been here eight years this year and it was very well established before then.

Secretly I'd like a climbing rose...I've no roses in the garden and they are so lovely - but I think a clematis would be easier for me.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn Dudley storms have broken my trellis with my evergreen honeysuckle, and the Jenny Wrens lived in it  gutted


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh no @ewelsh … can it be wired back together?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Damn Dudley storms have broken my trellis with my evergreen honeysuckle, and the Jenny Wrens lived in it  gutted.


Poor little wrens. I suppose one consolation is it is quite hard to kill a honeysuckle as I have found to my cost in the past.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh no @ewelsh  Poor Jenny Wrens


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Getting a bit frustrated, have done as much weeding as I can and trying to cut back all the shrubs which have been left for a couple of years.......trouble is, it only takes me about 45 minutes to fill both bins and then I have to wait for two weeks for the council to empty them 
Only managed one side of the garden since the start of November........will take till June/July to finish the rest 
Have 3 compost bins for grass clippings and weeds etc, but shrub stuff needs to go to the council


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> Getting a bit frustrated, have done as much weeding as I can and trying to cut back all the shrubs which have been left for a couple of years.......trouble is, it only takes me about 45 minutes to fill both bins and then I have to wait for two weeks for the council to empty them
> Only managed one side of the garden since the start of November........will take till June/July to finish the rest
> Have 3 compost bins for grass clippings and weeds etc, but shrub stuff needs to go to the council


I have 3 compost bins but regularly take a car load of the bigger stuff to the local tip.

They turn green waste into soil improver, which we can buy back if we want.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I have 3 compost bins but regularly take a car load of the bigger stuff to the local tip.
> 
> They turn green waste into soil improver, which we can buy back if we want.


Our council used to do that, but they use it all themselves now.

Does your council do garden waste bins?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no @ewelsh … can it be wired back together?





QOTN said:


> Poor little wrens. I suppose one consolation is it is quite hard to kill a honeysuckle as I have found to my cost in the past.





Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no @ewelsh  Poor Jenny Wrens


Thanks all x

I was out in the winds doing some diy, the trellis is back up so I am hoping it lasts through this storm then hopefully I will chop the old trellis up without damaging the honeysuckle and put up a new trellis. As for the Jenny Wrens, I have a little feeder just for them around that area, so have put it in another corner of the garden which is quiet so I hope they are happy moving.

Today I am finding a stronger trellis on line and will cement the posts in ( thanks to ready mix cement bags ) where there is a will hey! :Smuggrin


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So my little daffs and little tulips are planted. I also re-homed a conifer into a huge pot in the far corner of the garden (in the shade), it started as one of those teeny ones you add for height at the back of a pot and ended up over two feet tall. I couldn't bring myself to just tip it though, so it has a new home. I was going to chuck out a hydrangea but it has definite signs of new growth, so I've re-potted that too, give it a go at least. My little half price rescued dwarf daffodils are happy in their new pots too. They already looked perkier this morning by the front door  

Oh and my wallflowers that I really cut back are starting to flower too - hurrah! It feels like Spring is starting to plan it's appearance as the heathers are flowering as well. Happy days.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Bins are empty, weeds are growing, shrubs need cutting, weather looking good for a few days................I'll be out


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> Our council used to do that, but they use it all themselves now.
> 
> Does your council do garden waste bins?


They do brown wheelie bins for garden waste for a charge … not sure how much.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Neighbour is having 2 massive conifers at the bottom of her garden removed today.

Should allow much more light into mine too and stop all the debris that falls.

I must take before and after pics.

Once the new fence is in I can get my climbers back up and finish my planting.

Rain due Friday, but today and the weekend should be dry.

Before …










After …










So much more light in that end of the garden … could still see the sun late afternoon


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That is some difference @Lurcherlad much more light. I bet you have plans for that area already :Hilarious

I have never understood why people allow conifers to get so big then chop them down completely! Remind me I said that in a few years time when my 3 conifers get out of control :Sorry


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have just bought 3 established Skimmia Rubella for pots AND I have named them, Simon, Stephen and Spencer :Happy

I just googled them which says "*you need to grow two different varieties, to ensure the females produce their bright red berries"* so as mine are male will they still produce berries? Or do I need another female variety?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We had six leylandii which were bonkers! We never realised they were so out of control until one came down in a storm. Once that one went, we thought we'd just get rid of the rest. @Lurcherlad how lovely to have so much more light  I think that's how our neighbours felt! It certainly was how we felt.

@ewelsh no idea about your Skimmia as we only have one...


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Neighbour is having 2 massive conifers at the bottom of her garden removed today.
> 
> Should allow much more light into mine too and stop all the debris that falls.
> 
> ...


Is that other big one an Ash tree?

They are cutting them all down around us 

Some are healthy but some are totally hollow through the trunk


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> Is that other big one an Ash tree?
> 
> They are cutting them all down around us
> 
> Some are healthy but some are totally hollow through the trunk


It might be … it is in the field behind our fence … owned by the Council.

I had a lot of the overhanging branches removed as well as the ivy thinned out by a tree surgeon last winter. He didn't mention any concern other than the ivy would have potentially acted like a sail in high winds… hence the thinning. There wasn't any debris really after the recent storms, so hopefully, it's sound.

It's a popular wildlife habitat so would hate it to be chopped down.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> I have just bought 3 established Skimmia Rubella for pots AND I have named them, Simon, Stephen and Spencer :Happy
> 
> I just googled them which says "*you need to grow two different varieties, to ensure the females produce their bright red berries"* so as mine are male will they still produce berries? Or do I need another female variety?


Simon, Stephen and Spencer won't produce berries. (Same principle as humans!) I have just googled Skimmias to find good female varieties and apparently the berries are poisonous.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

We have more and more ash round here suffering from ash dieback. It is weird how often only one is affected in a group. I can see two from the window now. One has been ailing for several years and I have a feeling its neighbour may be succumbing too.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The council have been taking out loads of ash trees, it’s really bad in Gloucestershire. The sides of the roads look incredibly bare. I expect once everything else gets growing now there’s more light it will all fill in pretty quickly


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

QOTN said:


> Simon, Stephen and Spencer won't produce berries. (Same principle as humans!) I have just googled Skimmias to find good female varieties and apparently the berries are poisonous.


Poisonous  Then I won't have any females going near my boys then, thank you @QOTN xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

We lost a few of our Ash too.

The UK was importing thousands of ash plants from infected parts of Europe until a ban came into place in 2012.

We have replanted a few, not that I will see them fully grown, it takes up to 60yrs!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> We lost a few of our Ash too.
> The UK was importing thousands of ash plants from infected parts of Europe until a ban came into place in 2012.
> We have replanted a few, not that I will see them fully grown, it takes up to 60yrs!


Well done. You have plenty of room for them. I feel guilty every time I dig up one of their many seedlings but they should not be close to houses. I found an elm seedling years ago and planted it in the small area behind my 'real' garden. It grew very well although it was quite thin but that was probably to do with the fact I was desperate to create a screen when the field behind our house was sold and I over-filled it with every little sapling I could find.

I had the tree surgeon to do some work elsewhere and he asked if I wanted him to take the elm as well. I refused and he said it was nearly at the height where it would succumb to Dutch elm and within a few more years he proved correct and he had to take it away the next time he came.

I do wonder if that is going to be a problem with ash dieback as well. I suppose new saplings need to be resistant but how do you tell?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

QOTN said:


> Well done. You have plenty of room for them. I feel guilty every time I dig up one of their many seedlings but they should not be close to houses. I found an elm seedling years ago and planted it in the small area behind my 'real' garden. It grew very well although it was quite thin but that was probably to do with the fact I was desperate to create a screen when the field behind our house was sold and I over-filled it with every little sapling I could find.
> 
> I had the tree surgeon to do some work elsewhere and he asked if I wanted him to take the elm as well. I refused and he said it was nearly at the height where it would succumb to Dutch elm and within a few more years he proved correct and he had to rake it away the next time he came.
> 
> I do wonder if that is going to be a problem with ash dieback as well. I suppose new saplings need to be resistant but how do you tell?


Elms also grow still from the roots of the poor old dead trees. There are always a number growing where we have our static van, they get to about 15 feet and the beetle gets it and within the year it's dead.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A dry day forecast, but the ground is too wet to do much out there today.

Rain holding off until Friday (fingers crossed) so I am determined to get on with my gardening tasks next week.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> A dry day forecast, but the ground is too wet to do much out there today.
> 
> Rain holding off until Friday (fingers crossed) so I am determined to get on with my gardening tasks next week.


Is there no pruning to do?

I'm on housework day today ............
Seeing friend tomorrow, so can't get out in garden til Tuesday :Arghh


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> Is there no pruning to do?
> 
> I'm on housework day today ............
> Seeing friend tomorrow, so can't get out in garden til Tuesday :Arghh


There is, but the ground is still so wet. If it stays dry today, I could get out there tomorrow some time


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Managed to pot my Skimmia and periwinkle out. This is outside one of our barns, no where near the pets so no chance of them eating the periwinkle.


















I have also scrubbed my pots and gate free of algae. Then sieved a future border, so a good days work. So lovely being outside isn't it.










plus I have some flowers yipppeeeee


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You have been a busy little bee @ewelsh  Looks lovely.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

@ewelsh I love your wheel.
Is it authentic or ornamental?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

rona said:


> @ewelsh I love your wheel.
> Is it authentic or ornamental?


Thank you, yes it's authentic, it's all metal so very heavy. I bought it from a reclamation yard in Cheshire.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> Thank you, yes it's authentic, it's all metal so very heavy. I bought it from a reclamation yard in Cheshire.


Looks like an old buggy wheel


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

rona said:


> Looks like an old buggy wheel


I am not really sure @rona I would like to know, it's big about 5ft so would that be a buggy wheel?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@rona here is the reclamation yard I use, they have some fabulous stuff and are really good at sourcing odd things. They have a wheel similar to mine, speak with Ben if your interested, he is lovely

https://www.reclaimedworld.com/products/extra-large-cast-iron-wagon-wheel-rwi6076/


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> @rona here is the reclamation yard I use, they have some fabulous stuff and are really good at sourcing odd things. They have a wheel similar to mine, speak with Ben if your interested, he is lovely
> 
> https://www.reclaimedworld.com/products/extra-large-cast-iron-wagon-wheel-rwi6076/


Putting links like that on here is lethal


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Woooo hooooo! Our amenity tip for garden waste at the allotments where we live opens again today  it’s March to October and the clearance of it comes from our estate fees. It’s one of the best things we have as it saves us having to take normal sized garden waste to the proper tip. 

I need to do some shrub pruning but it’s probably a bit early yet in case of frosts? Still never got to the bottom of how to properly prune callistemon. Hehe.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

….. 3 ferns, a white speckled foxglove, yellow geum, and yellow lupin, 3 trays of Bellis Perennis … 1 red, 1 pink. 1 white …. All fell into my trolley at the garden centre today


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Snapped the spring flowers today:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

@Lurcherlad @simplysardonic Loving all the colour!!

First cut of the lawns yesterday, surprisingly they were dry enough. Upgraded my mower ready for this year and I like it, alot :Hungry. Its heavier to manoeuvre around the fiddly bits than my old onebut much quicker on the actual mowing. I love it so much I even cleaned it before putting it away in the shed, not sure how long that fad will last though 

Here's what's happening in my garden...

Front door pots, (its windy today)

















The new border by the driveway









Potted up hyacinths, violas and a spare heuchera  









These fell into my trolley 









My roses, patiently waiting. Will move them to a more sunny spot soon. 5 Olivia Austin's, a Nye Bevan and a Dame Judi Dench, all bare roots when planted and somehow survived our wet winter :Bag


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

My trampled daffs 









This is the bluebell patch. We had to move things from the front lawn and they ended up here, hopefully they will survive. I'd already put daffs from pots last year at the back of the border, nice to see their faces 









The copper beech in all its finery. I'm thinking of pruning the lower branches so its easier to mow.









Put these in last year, can't remember what they are, possibly alliums.









Just because ...









Hydrangea is coming back, tidied them all up last week once it dried up enough to get out. Lots of ivy to remove :Shifty:Shifty


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I went to my mother’s yesterday and husband took advantage of the weather and scarified the lawn. Four bin bags full, so hopefully a bit more space for the grass to grow now. 

Gardens are looking beautiful - isn’t it lovely that spring is springing!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Your garden is waking up @westie~ma … lots of colour too 

Pruning the lower branches of the beech is a good idea … as well as easing mowing, it will give a better shape.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I went to my mother's yesterday and husband took advantage of the weather *and scarified the lawn*. Four bin bags full, so hopefully a bit more space for the grass to grow now.
> 
> Gardens are looking beautiful - isn't it lovely that spring is springing!


I read that as _sacrified _the lawn!

@westie~ma yes the mystery plant looks like my alliums, which are coming up a treat, only planted them last year & from single bulbs I now have lovely clusters so it should be a good display.

I had to buy a new Clematis montana as the one I put in last year snapped off near the base so I'm not sure it's going to regrow luckily Morrisons did me proud with a lovely one with lots of new growth for £2, so fingers crossed he does a bit better.

I've found they're not as vigorous as I was expecting, everyone elses' seem to do well while mine struggle.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Your garden is waking up @westie~ma … lots of colour too
> 
> Pruning the lower branches of the beech is a good idea … as well as easing mowing, it will give a better shape.


How far up do you think I should go?
I'd like a better shape.



simplysardonic said:


> I read that as _sacrified _the lawn!
> 
> @westie~ma yes the mystery plant looks like my alliums, which are coming up a treat, only planted them last year & from single bulbs I now have lovely clusters so it should be a good display.
> 
> ...


Hopefully they'll come up as alliums 
Vaguely remember thinking to put them further back to hide the dwindling leaves :Bag

My clematis seem to be bomb proof, they always appear despite my awful efforts :Bag


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> How far up do you think I should go?
> I'd like a better shape.
> 
> Hopefully they'll come up as alliums
> ...


Start slowly … just take the bottom ones off first and check the shape. It will depend on how the branches are set in the trunk as you don't want to spoil the overall shape.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm so pleased my wallflowers live to fight another season  Also rescued muscari from a birthday gift last year (I just shoved them in the ground) and the violas are back to life again in that pot (but not the other). The heather is still doing okay and the alpines from Morrisons in lockdown 2020 are going great guns! I've totally missed the skimmia flowering as I've not been out much.

Hooray for some colour  but yikes there's a lot of weeding to be done!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I feel wind burnt! I know some of it was from our run this morning but we've been outside a lot of the day, getting all the furniture out of hibernation, cleaning it all and the decking too and it's been a bit blowy. 

Mind you, it was a GREAT drying day  I had so much washing as I was visiting my mother and nanny on Friday and so didn't do my normal chores for the last two days - but I'm caught up now. I cannot tell you how much I love being able to peg the washing out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh I’ve seen a plant I’d quite like to have in my garden, as we are south facing…but I think it will be too tricky for me (RHS states it’s moderately difficult) so I don’t think I’ll be doing it.

It’s a Mandevilla, has anyone grown them? They look lovely. I can just imagine them in the pots either side of the dining room patio doors…


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Mrs Funkin it's tender so can't go out until frosts are passed and has to go indoors in winter.

Depends if you have a space indoors for it.

I've managed to get a tender Calla lily through 2 winters so far by bringing it in at the end of summer and keeping it in the conservatory.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm, well we do have room in the conservatory but it is pretty freezing in there in the winter as it's not heated. Maybe not, then.

Today's job is to plant up a little wooden planter that husband has made for his mum's little plot at the cemetery. We couldn't find one the right size, so he made one. I will just pop a couple of somethings in it (well, three) which I'll probably just get in Morrison's as I need to go and get Oscar's remaining meds from the vet.

Woken to another beautifully sunny morning though, hurrah  happy gardening everyone, go gently @Lurcherlad we don't want you feeling worse


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Any recommendations please ?

My front garden has a beech hedge along the front and then used to have very large very old lavender bush at the top of the side path with two hebes alongside the lavender. Well last year the lavender collapsed completely so I had to have it taken out  So now I have a ig gap about a metre square and I need to find something to fill the space. My gardener has recommended a Christmas Box (Sarcococca aka Sweet Box) - has anyone ever grown this shrub ? Or do you have any suggestions for another evergreen shrub or hedging plant. I'd like something that is relatively quick growing as I'm an impatient gardener and want instant results !


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Any recommendations please ?
> 
> My front garden has a beech hedge along the front and then used to have very large very old lavender bush at the top of the side path with two hebes alongside the lavender. Well last year the lavender collapsed completely so I had to have it taken out  So now I have a ig gap about a metre square and I need to find something to fill the space. My gardener has recommended a Christmas Box (Sarcococca aka Sweet Box) - has anyone ever grown this shrub ? Or do you have any suggestions for another evergreen shrub or hedging plant. I'd like something that is relatively quick growing as I'm an impatient gardener and want instant results !


I have a sweet box in a pot. It spends most of the year looking like Laurel and apart from getting bigger, doesn't do much. Then in February minute flowers appear which have the most incredible strong scent which is just lovely. If it's in a warm sheltered spot by a door so that wonderful scent hits you every time you go out in Feb/mar then it would be just right.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a sarcococca, which is a lovely dark evergreen and a sweet scent, however is quite slow growing (though that may be due to it being in a pot.

Portuguese laurel are evergreen with a smaller leaf than the usual one, so takes pruning better imo as the leaves don’t get chopped. Larger specimens are cheaper than other options, I believe as it’s not classed as that fancy.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Any recommendations please ?
> 
> My front garden has a beech hedge along the front and then used to have very large very old lavender bush at the top of the side path with two hebes alongside the lavender. Well last year the lavender collapsed completely so I had to have it taken out  So now I have a ig gap about a metre square and I need to find something to fill the space. My gardener has recommended a Christmas Box (Sarcococca aka Sweet Box) - has anyone ever grown this shrub ? Or do you have any suggestions for another evergreen shrub or hedging plant. I'd like something that is relatively quick growing as I'm an impatient gardener and want instant results !


I had one in my last front garden.... very slow growing I'm afraid. Lovely little plant though!

What about an evergreen virburnum? I think the variety I had was Tinus Eve Price. They grow quickly and have winter flowers followed by berries so a bit of interest when everything else is asleep.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We have had a single self seeded cyclamen in the gravel by our back gate which has been there for about four years now and this week it has decided to flower for the first time....lovely colour. The smallest thing can give you such a thrill in the garden.










and a few others coming out now

lungwort and daffs..and more daffs














































and muscari


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Charity said:


> We have had a single self seeded cyclamen in the gravel by our back gate which has been there for about four years now and this week it has decided to flower for the first time....lovely colour. The smallest thing can give you such a thrill in the garden.
> 
> View attachment 486023
> 
> ...


I love lungwort, I have bookmarked several cultivars from various online nurseries as I can't decide on just one, I have one I bought at a yard sale last year but it's still quite tiny.

My grape hyacinths are little behind everyone elses', only just emerging:









And my ribes is alive with bees, you can hear them more than see them!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Most of my gardens are way behind all yours, I am still waiting for some daffodils to smile at me, I still have some snow drops!, so of potential and colour to come!


















However, I do have some colour starting on my wall garden










plus my wild grass and forget me knots are beginning, I love this little wild bit










but I wish you could smell my new boys Skimmia Rubella, wow the sent lingers in the air, it's just gorgeous


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Proof that you can be a lazy gardener and still have the best wildlifeno pics cos they're so darn fast, ramped up on fresh nectar 
But 
My wildlife bit, left completely untouched is full of dandelions 
And the dandelions are full of peacock butterflies.
I've never actually seen one 'on the wing' they're so beautiful


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I lied,







got a quick grainy one


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Your garden sounds like mine @ewelsh. Although we are in the south we are high up (Cotswolds) and it's only this nicer weather over the last week that's bought the daffy out and buds on the shrubs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oscar has been testing Human Daddy's new bedding edging…he says it's okay. I've tidied the big patch of catmint to the right of him as you look at the photo, so he was pretty happy.

We've been doing some pruning and I have planted up a little planter with wallflowers to take to MIL's ashes plot/stone in the cemetery. D made the little planter as we couldn't find one the right size (it is a very small space). We have removed most of the clematis as it's absolutely done for, it literally was turning to dust! Oh and taken moss off the summer house roof.

Can't decide now whether to do another clematis, or a climbing rose…oh and the cherry tree (which I love) seems to be in a bad way as there is a tiny hole in the trunk that the blue tits have been investigating to build a nest in!


















(Sorry for photos here too if you've seen them elsewhere)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@Mrs Funkin, if you are seriously considering a climbing rose, I can recommend 'Compassion'. We used to have it in our garden, its beautiful and it smells divine. Unfortunately when we had the garden landscaped it had to go though I wish I had put it somewhere else. I'm thinking of getting another one.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That's a beautiful rose @Charity it reminds me of the old fashioned roses my Grandfather use to have and the scent…divine. I'm not sure these NEW roses are as good.



Siskin said:


> Your garden sounds like mine @ewelsh. Although we are in the south we are high up (Cotswolds) and it's only this nicer weather over the last week that's bought the daffy out and buds on the shrubs.


I am in Lincolnshire @Siskin it's northern cold winds here, even with the sun, we are always behind those down South, I do get envious of the colour they all have in March, my garden won't be in bloom properly till May June!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That is beautiful @Charity - I am so tempted to go rose rather than clematis…probably more work though. Would it be okay in salty air I wonder.

*heads off to Google*

I'm guessing Harkness Roses is the best place to buy one.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That is beautiful @Charity - I am so tempted to go rose rather than clematis…probably more work though. Would it be okay in salty air I wonder.
> 
> *heads off to Google*
> 
> I'm guessing Harkness Roses is the best place to buy one.


I live on the coast like you and the sea air doesn't seem to affect them. I buy all my roses from David Austin, not the cheapest as he was a champion rose grower in the UK but you will probably find it in your local garden centres.

Compassion | Climbing Rose | David Austin Roses or a bit cheaper

Clg Compassion Climbing Rose (roses.co.uk)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I had pressies from work today, including a garden centre voucher (ooooh, I shall spend it on flowers for my jubilee display I think) and also an everlasting sweet pea. I've never had a sweet pea before, it says it needs full sun, can they grow in a pot or should they be planted in the ground? I do have a big planter with a trellis across the back which has two wall flowers in it but the sweet pea is pink and the wallflowers are yellow/orange, so wouldn't exactly match. I know that doesn't usually bother me though, haha.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I think an everlasting sweet pea is another name for a perennial pea, Lathyrus Latifolius. I am afraid they have no scent so I don't know why it has been called 'sweet.' The wild ones are often more a magenta colour but I have a beautiful one called White Pearl. The one I have now is a replacement I bought for one that died after many years growing up one of my pear trees. It took me a long time to decide where to put it and while it was in the pot, it never flowered. They do grow quite tall. Mine is about eight foot but they may grow taller if given the appropriate support.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I think it would do better in the ground tbh

If, like annual sweet peas, they dislike being dry and hungry, a pot will make that more likely unless you keep on top of watering and feeding.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh crikey, I’ve no idea where to put it then…lots of thought needed. I’ve not actually got many spaces, though I do have one shrub that’s never really done very well and I keep thinking about taking it out. I read last night on the label that it said unscented, so yes the sweet pea naming confused me. I’m hoping it’s not L. Grandiflorous as it says that one can be troublesome. Hmmm, actually, I’ve stood and looked out and don’t think it can go there as it will become a little crazy over it’s nearby hypericums and up into next doors shrubs I think…

More to learn about


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Apparently, it spreads by runners so you could plant it in a bottomless pot in the ground.

I’ve done that with an ornamental grass which does the same and seems to contain it.

The sweet pea should be cut right back in autumn which should stop it taking over.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My 'White Pea' is perennial so no need to cut it back. It does have seed pods but I have only reproduced it when I planted some to give to somebody. It hasn't seeded in my garden yet. It must have something to climb or it will sprawl on the ground and the tendrils will just wind round other plants.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My FB memory today was Oscar in the wallflowers last year…when they were fully Orange. This year they are more yellow with a tinge of orange. I was reading they change colour to attract different insects, I wonder if it's true?

















They have orange stripes this year on some of the flowers.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw the Blue Tit go into the nest box today. Took the camera down to try and get a pic...........no hope.......not until she is feeding babies. 

Anyway, took the camera on a stroll all around. Up until now I've just been out there working. It was nice to properly look at what's about.

Slow worms are already in the compost heaps, so I put out 3 reptile refuges along the sunny side of the garden. Went back a little later and the Spiders and Ants were already making use of them 

Several bees about, plus water boatmen in the pond, snails and a ladybird amongst the nettle bed 
2022-03-30 001 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

A couple of days ago I had a Holly Blue flying around


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My frogspawn have hatched


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> My frogspawn have hatched


I haven't got any :Bawling

Was going to pinch some from next door neighbour. They had piles of it last year,this year none!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> I haven't got any :Bawling
> 
> Was going to pinch some from next door neighbour. They had piles of it last year,this year none!


There is only about a quarter of last year's and it all seemed to happen on one night.

Usually, there are a number of nighttime orgies and several blobs in the pond.

Think I'll move a scoop full to my wildlife pond to save some from the fish.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

At last, I have some colour in my garden….. think I will need to do a few tweaks for next year


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> At last, I have some colour in my garden….. think I will need to do a few tweaks for next year
> 
> View attachment 486561


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> At last, I have some colour in my garden….. think I will need to do a few tweaks for next year
> 
> View attachment 486561


April fools :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> April fools :Hilarious


There's a private garden at Ulting Wick near Maldon that opens under the National Garden Scheme that has beautiful tulip displays every year


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I do have one tulip out :Hilarious


I love open garden displays, there aren’ t that many around Lincolnshire but we do have some of the most amazing fields which produce the flowers for medicine or cut flowers which are stunning. I must try get you all a photo or two this year.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

ewelsh said:


> At last, I have some colour in my garden….. think I will need to do a few tweaks for next year
> 
> View attachment 486561


 almost got me there
is that the famous gardens in Holland that I can't spell? Keukenhof? Beautiful!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahaha @ewelsh  I've got half of a tulip...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

DanWalkersmum said:


> almost got me there
> is that the famous gardens in Holland that I can't spell? Keukenhof? Beautiful!


I've been to Keukenhof, its stunning, tulips as far as the eye can see


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Charity said:


> I've been to Keukenhof, its stunning, tulips as far as the eye can see


Me too, we took a minicruise from Hull, a few years ago, bright sunshine all day but soooo so cold, and sooo beautiful.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Look how these have changed colour since they first started to come out


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Charity said:


> Look how these have changed colour since they first started to come out
> 
> View attachment 486809
> 
> ...


Oh wow, they are like completely different plants


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Bought a viburnum, ceanothus and two lavender yesterday 
Got some work to do before they can be planted though, got to get some compost to improve the border.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I went to Aldi earlier and they have tonnes of different climbers for £1.79. Clematis, honeysuckles, Passion flower. They looked pretty healthy - but obviously small as only £1.79...but if you've got spaces you want to pop a little climber, deffo worth a look.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh and whilst not about plants, they did also have waterproof garden cushions - very reasonably priced too 

https://www.aldi.co.uk/outdoor-gree...7rlfa93n3ARi0u3o69QaAptxEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So, one week ago I put down the Reptile refuges. One has a family of woodlice under. 
On a day when it's blowing a gale and lashing down with rain, I discovered this little beauty 
IMG_2257 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

OH and I are off to visit here today.

Have tried to visit before but the dates never worked, but it's open for the National Garden Scheme today.

Be nice to have a stroll round the gardens, getting some fresh air and gentle exercise…. Maybe indulging in a coffee and a piece of cake … well, it is for charity! 

Weather looks ok …


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 487099
> 
> 
> OH and I are off to visit here today.
> ...


looking forward to loads of pics (jealous)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Tiny Slow worm is still under the top refuge, middle one still has the family of wood lice, but the bottom one that hasn't really had anything because it's laid on grass, had this little beauty today
IMG_2260 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

A little bigger than no.1 and quite a bit darker in colour

@Lurcherlad Hope you had a good day out


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Some pretty spring flowers at Beeleigh Abbey.

Had some lunch and cake in their cafe … sat outside in the warm sunshine.

Be nice to visit later in the year when the garden is in full bloom.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a lovely place @Lurcherlad, doesn't nature make you feel good.

We went to the garden centre yesterday and I bought a few things.










I also bought a Leycesteria which I think is one of the most under-rated plants. I had one once before and I just love the flowers.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 487167
> View attachment 487169
> View attachment 487171
> View attachment 487173
> ...


Gorgeous! What a lovely place to spend a few hours, with the bonus of tea, cake and sunshine!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

My tulips are just showing, quite pleased with the pink, there are yellow ones in there too somewhere.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Last week on Gardeners World, Monty Don said now is the time to prune your fuschias. I've had mixed results this year. One new one which I planted last year has died when we had the coldest weather but the one in my other border which is a few years old didn't even lose its leaves during the winter and now, before I've got a chance to prune it, is producing flowers! :Jawdrop










The tulips are beginning to show themselves



















I've even got one of last year's pelagonium's desperately keen to start flowering


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My daffs have nearly all gone over but the tulips are barely even thinking about it….what's that all about? I think I'm going to put some of the gone over daffs in a couple of spaces in the bed we have with shrubs in, see if they will reappear next year. Oscar is really only interested in mowing the lawn, shows no interest in daffs in pots.

I've weeded the shrub bed, also surreptitiously snipped some of the Berberis growing over from next door. I hate it! Why do people have it unless it's to deter burglars? It's evil! Poor Oscar's paws if he stands on one. I put my hand on a stem of it earlier, yeowch! when they next go away (they have a house in Devon too) I shall get having a good look at it with my loppers!

Pruned back my two hypericums, I'm always wary of when Ann told me that they can become rampant, so they get a good haircut 

Bluebells are going to be great I think this year. I know they're non native but it seems wasteful to pull them all out.

I think I've found the spot for my non sweet Sweet Pea…still getting sun now, so I reckon it will be okay. My "full sun" areas are not suitable for it, due to its nature. I need it somewhere I can keep control of it.

We have blue tits making a nest actually inside the cherry tree (which is starting to flower), despite a perfectly good bird box just above. They are so sweet, in and out…

Then I came in to make lunch and sliced my finger. Pesky.

Oh and someone thought he would hang out with us before it all got too much and he had to have a little lie down


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ouch @Mrs Funkin, hope you're finger isn't too sore. Look at Oscar being a barrow boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thankfully I sliced the top of it, so there was less flesh, or I fear I'd have been steri-stripping myself @Charity !

Oscar is really quite funny when we are out. He does love to be involved


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

More colour in the garden 

Spent a couple of hours pootling out there today.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

@Lurcherlad Beautiful! What's the plant in the first picture, please? We're looking to get something to grow up our fence.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awww, beautiful @Lurcherlad - I never cease to be pleased by flowers. When they start to appear they make me smile.

I was going to garden today but I have the sorest shoulders from yesterday's weeding and pruning efforts, so I shall save it for later in the week. I'm only at work tomorrow and Tuesday, then six days off - so lots of time to pootle about.

Husband has over-seeded the lawn today after he scarified it last month. He then spent three hours being annoyed at the pigeons. Personally I'm glad the seeding is done as he has been reading a LOT about it. He's rollered the lawn, aerated it, over-seeded it...and then made notes in case it doesn't have the desired effect and he will do it differently next year. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I have some reseeding to do on part of my grass (can't call it a lawn ), where I sowed the wildflower blob last year to cover the ground spooked by the bird feeding station.

I have many pigeons visit for breakfast every day, so will have to cover it somehow.

If I sow it before heading off on our tour of Scotland on 23rd, maybe it will have started to grow by the time we return 3 weeks later.

I really have to pace myself in the garden @Mrs Funkin, if I want to avoid crippling myself for days afterwards …. Getting old


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I really have to pace myself in the garden, if I want to avoid crippling myself for days afterwards …. Getting old


You and me both.
I limit myself to one 3 gallon bucket of weeds a day, a little pruning and a fiddle with my veg seeds.

Some days, if the weather is right and the soil workable,I'll forgo the weed bucket and dig or prepare the veg beds


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

For me it’s because I don’t do any exercise involving arms, all I do is run, so my arms and shoulders are just like bits of spaghetti  . Plus my back is always a weak point after a water birth injury once, so I need to be wary. 

Enjoy the good weather this week everyone, hopefully it won’t be too windy for the cherry blossom that I’ve now got appearing.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Talking of trees, my Amelanchier is just coming into full blossom. It's short lived, only about three weeks and every year I pray we don't get high winds otherwise it gets ruined. I just adore this tree.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

You all make me so envious. If I had only your limitations, I would be so thankful. Sorry to moan but it was green bin day yesterday and so I feel even worse than usual today.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

QOTN said:


> You all make me so envious. If I had only your limitations, I would be so thankful. Sorry to moan but it was green bin day yesterday and so I feel even worse than usual today.


 I kind of feel the same sometimes, I can only do very little at a time and haven't grown any veg for two years and even then can hardly stand in the evening.

I am looking into automatic watering systems for veg beds though as it is something that I love doing 

Does your neighbour still help with your garden? A young man cuts my grass and sometimes does weeding etc but he doesn't do it as well as I would if I could!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> I kind of feel the same sometimes, I can only do very little at a time and haven't grown any veg for two years and even then can hardly stand in the evening.
> I am looking into automatic watering systems for veg beds though as it is something that I love doing
> Does your neighbour still help with your garden? A young man cuts my grass and sometimes does weeding etc but he doesn't do it as well as I would if I could!


I am feeling better now thank goodness but one of the things I was trying to do yesterday was clear one of my gravel paths by the raspberry bed. One of the friends who had helped me last year dug soil on to it while he was replacing the wooden edging and the weeds were about a foot high including Anchusa. (Vicious stuff.)

The neighbour who has helped me so much in the past really isn't fit any longer. She is eighteen years younger than me but she had a heart attack last year and a back problem that makes me reluctant to let her do much in case she hurts herself. I would feel so guilty.

I bought a long handled trowel last year which is a help and this year I have a long handled pruner which works like secateurs but is very light. I am really pleased with it so I must stop moaning.

Are your veg. beds raised?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lucy2020 said:


> @Lurcherlad Beautiful! What's the plant in the first picture, please? We're looking to get something to grow up our fence.


Clematis … think it's an Alpina.

It's not evergreen though.

If you want an evergreen one, there are a few option.

Also Abutilon is an evergreen climber which grows quite fast and has attractive flowers.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

QOTN said:


> I am feeling better now thank goodness but one of the things I was trying to do yesterday was clear one of my gravel paths by the raspberry bed. One of the friends who had helped me last year dug soil on to it while he was replacing the wooden edging and the weeds were about a foot high including Anchusa. (Vicious stuff.)
> 
> The neighbour who has helped me so much in the past really isn't fit any longer. She is eighteen years younger than me but she had a heart attack last year and a back problem that makes me reluctant to let her do much in case she hurts herself. I would feel so guilty.
> 
> ...


I moved just over a year ago so no longer have my large raised beds. I have small ones that are quite low here so will just grow some beans and courgettes this year to try it out. If it's okay then I will build some bigger ones at the back of the garden that gets more sun, and that I can cover with my veggie mesh so I can grow the things that everything likes to eat like broccol, spinach and Pak choi 

I'm glad you feel better today x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Can anybody help? I've been given a hydrangea in quite a large pot for Easter which says it should be kept indoors in the warm. It's already flowering. Can I plant it outside at any time soon or when it gets warmer as space for biggish plants is very limited indoors?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My hydrangea is outside still from where I planted it last year. It's in a full sun spot, and is starting to want to flower I think. You're warm too, where you are @Charity - I can only think it would be fine in a warm, sheltered spot.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tender plants shouldn’t go out until all risk of frost has passed … usually early May.

Fyi hydrangeas prefer not to be in hot sun or dry ground.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mine didn't like bring in a shady spot last year though @Lurcherlad and given how many around here are in full sun I thought I'd give it an early sun boost. It's in a pot though so can be moved when it gets a lot warmer 

It'll probably frazzle now I've said that…


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Tender plants shouldn't go out until all risk of frost has passed … usually early May.
> 
> Fyi hydrangeas prefer not to be in hot sun or dry ground.


Yes, I've already got two in pots which I keep in the shade and they do pretty well. I don't want to put this one out too early in case of frost so I'll keep it indoors somewhere for a few weeks. Thank you.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

As I don't know what I'm doing I stupidly pruned mine last autumn. It was looking really good a few weeks ago with new leaves then got hot with the frosts 
If it survives (I think it will) I now know better for this year!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Been wandering down the garden over the last few days and near the bottom is a very strong sickly sweet scent. I thought it was coming from next door and have been peering through the shrubs. Then this morning I realised that it was in my garden

https://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/77208/pittosporum-tenuifolium-abbotsbury-gold-(f-v)/details

Not sure I like the smell .............


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> Been wandering down the garden over the last few days and near the bottom is a very strong sickly sweet scent. I thought it was coming from next door and have been peering through the shrubs. Then this morning I realised that it was in my garden
> 
> https://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/77208/pittosporum-tenuifolium-abbotsbury-gold-(f-v)/details
> 
> Not sure I like the smell .............


I don't have any pittosporum… didn't realise they had a scent.

Is it big or could it be dug up, stuck in a pot and passed on?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Mine didn't like bring in a shady spot last year though @Lurcherlad and given how many around here are in full sun I thought I'd give it an early sun boost. It's in a pot though so can be moved when it gets a lot warmer
> 
> It'll probably frazzle now I've said that…


If you keep it fed and watered it's more likely to flourish.

Mine are in part shade and seem ok.

One that was in full sun when moved here used to wilt really badly but would revive after a big drink.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I shall indeed, thank you @Lurcherlad 

My tulips haven't done anything at all. I think judging by one of my friend's comments about hers that they may have been under-watered. I've never had them before, I shall know for next year.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I don't have any pittosporum… didn't realise they had a scent.
> 
> Is it big or could it be dug up, stuck in a pot and passed on?


It's a tree. I assume my friend planted it about 30-40 years ago 

It won't smell for long............I can cope


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

These are the flowers
IMG_2265 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Very small but there's thousands of them. When that's finished, the Lilac next to it will be out


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I shall indeed, thank you @Lurcherlad
> 
> My tulips haven't done anything at all. I think judging by one of my friend's comments about hers that they may have been under-watered. I've never had them before, I shall know for next year.


I had the same problem with one pot of newly planted daffodils which were all blind. I planted all my bulbs in bulb compost and I haven't watered them at all over the winter until the buds appeared.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh is that what it's called? Being blind? That makes me sad  Every day is a school day.

I thought of @ewelsh today as two packs of calibroacha fell into my trolley in Lidl of all places. I was drawn to the colours (two purple, two deep yellow and two white), had them in my trolley anyway and then thought "oh I can do the back garden planting in the Platinum Jubilee colours" as they are purple and gold  the front will be red white and blue.

Such a hotch potch of colours in my garden…ah well. It makes me smile so why not?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't follow rules in the garden @Mrs Funkin.

The idea of buying 3, 5 or 7 of one plant instead of 3, 5 or 7 different plants is anathema to me.

I'm a complete plantaholic and want one of everything! I tend to buy plants then find a spot to squeeze them in.

My flowerbeds are a complete hotch potch too, but still gives me joy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My problem is that I just love flowers! I love watching them appear. Take the long bed down the side of the garden as an example. It's shrubs - but most are flowering shrubs (callistemon, hebe, hypericum, mahonia, pittosporum) - the ones that aren't flowering (like the coprosma and the grisilinia) almost annoy me but are saved by their shiny leaves  I think it's because we never had a garden when I was growing up and then only a small garden in London, so now I get a bit carried away.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have some colour, yipppeeeee


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The cherry is flowering - lots more still to come too. The blossom is so pretty close up.

















Shiny leaved Grisilinia










Even more shiny Coprosma - Oscar loves to sit underneath this in the mornings with his face to the early sunshine 










Going to start again tomorrow. I'm so tired at the moment, all the time. Doing one thing a day wears me out. Hopeless.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

2022-04-15 001 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

The colour in my back garden at the moment 
Wild stuff in the top row
Lilac almost out, my lovely ancient Bramley has burst it flowers and Lamium that's been out for weeks now......the Bees love it 
Then on the bottom row. I have a whole bed 12' x 12' full of forget-me-nots, a spiky Berberis that I cut back hard in the autumn and my wonderful Marsh Marigold in the pond 

While I do like the flowers and shrubs, I'm more into Veg and wildlife. I've already got some tomatoes and a cucumber planted into the greenhouse and some reasonable sized lettuce. We even had Rhubarb and custard one evening 
Archie and I bumped into a couple of courting hedgehogs in the Orchard area a few mornings ago and this morning I counted 7 Slow worms..........................


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

At risk of being embarrassed after all your manicured gardens... 
Pleased with the progress on tidying my wild strip of land, excuse weedy dirt drive (I can't get down to do that properly), you can see in the second pic how it had invaded the driveway!

























The bees love this









And this shrub will have lots of flowers very soon


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've also mended a fence panel and managed to get it back in place!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've bought some baby shrubs in 9cm pots (due to cost) shall I put them in pots until they're bigger?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> I've bought some baby shrubs in 9cm pots (due to cost) shall I put them in pots until they're bigger?


I probably would as they will get lost in the garden and possibly smothered.

Just keep them watered.

You can also enjoy them more and maybe add some low growing bedding round then pot for interest?

With another year of protected growing they should get away well.

What have you got, out of interest?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hard to resist buying plants when they are displayed so beautifully….










But I was strong 

I'm going to be in Scotland soon for 3 weeks, so will be having a summer plant spending spree on my return.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

More weeding and tidying today…along with some relocation of spring bulbs and planting of the calibroachas. In the direct sunshine, the thermometer registered 34.8 degrees! No wonder I'm a bit crispy around the edges…

That was very strong willed @Lurcherlad  Well done!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> I probably would as they will get lost in the garden and possibly smothered.
> 
> Just keep them watered.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
I got 5 as a "pot luck" selection, they are:
Acer palmatum (twig with small leaves at the mo)
Syringa miss Kim
Ceanothus Italian skies
Hibiscus Arden's
Lonicera halliana

I may plant the honeysuckle once the bulbs have finished as it's the biggest and I know they like cool roots.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So…I may have just visited a newish local independent garden centre.

A "generous gardener" David Austin rose (thanks @QOTN) may have jumped into my trolley. Man there gave me some tips about it too, for when it's growing up the cherry tree, to try to weave it horizontally as roses flower more in the horizontal plane. I fear I may be in over my head…! He also told me to dilute some of the rose food we bought, pour it into a spray bottle and spray the foliage - he said they love that.

Some red and white pelargoniums and blue trailing lobelias may have jumped into my trolley too  Need to start my Jubilee planting out the front.

Oh they had some beautiful pots too. I'd like to replace mine but can't justify it, as the big ones are nearly £50 each.

https://www.woodlodge.co.uk/collect...rs4-wmorrisv-pots-grey?variant=40204101091464

Husband came along, he doesn't usually do gardening beyond my asking him to dig a hole and him digging it. He liked it because it's only a small place I think.

Also, on our front the neighbours removed a hedge and put a fence. So on our side there's a little soil border along it now the hedge has gone. I was tempted to leave it as a flower border and plant tulips all along but I think we are going to weed membrane and stone it. There is a little gap that a hedgehog got through last night so that's nice that he has a route 

I pulled the muscles in my bum cheeks yesterday leaning over weeding…honestly it's dangerous, this gardening lark!

Think that's me. Phew!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Well I've finally made a start on this year's planting !

Tuesday saw me at our small local independent garden centre (the bigger one I used to use has been taken over by one of the big boys and I don't like it there now) - bought a barrowload of pansies, aquilegia & wallflowers; went back yesterday for the new delivery of geraniums - bought 2 full trays of those plus genistas, salvias, osteopermums, saxifrage, solensias and anemones. Spent yesterday afternoon filling the gaps in the big bed at the bottom of the garden and this morning planting up some of my troughs/tubs with the geraniums and the pansies - just the smaller bed near the house to do now.

I thought I had bought too much but, in fact, I've still got my 3 empty stone planters to fill so another trip to the garden centre is due on Monday. I think I also need to replace 2 clematis which seem to have given up altogether - they didn't do well last year at all and are showing no signs of life this year  and I want some nemesia and million bells to fill gaps in the tubs I've already done. Also have 2 hydrangea in pots which I'm thinking of planting out in the back of the long border so will need something (shrubwise) to fill those 2 pots.

So, like you @Mrs Funkin, my back and legs are now complaining  I'll be having a rest tomorrow though as I'm invited to my sister's for Easter roast lamb lunch

My family think I'm mad with the amount I spend on my garden but they spend more than I do on holidays - since retiring I can't be ar**ed with holidays !!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sounds like you had a right "beano" as my nanny would say @Bertie'sMum  I can't wait to see the photos when it all starts to bloom.

I have relocated some daffs and tulips, have given two more pots worth of daffs to our neighbour (they are like me and don't like to waste if they can help it and they have a daffodil bed), removed all the old compost from the front pots and scattered that over the shrub bed, it just seems to disappear. Then I planted up the red, white and blue pots for the front. All the garden waste went to the tip at the allotments.

I can't stop thinking about those pots…I have some birthday money which I am tempted to use on two pots for either side of the summerhouse doors. Hmmmmm. I keep thinking of them with some of those beautiful senetti daisies we had last year. Or even just pelargoniums - I never liked them until they were so great last year but I've changed my mind 

Like you I'm having a day off gardening tomorrow - but I'm the one doing the lunch. We shall plant the rose on Monday - when I say "we" I shall direct husband to dig the hole and I shall plant it. He's also going to make me a little wigwam for the everlasting sweet pea on Monday too.

Once that's all done, I shall start work on my jubilee bunting! I need to retire to fit all this in


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Gave my pots, roses and numerous clematis a feed of liquid seaweed.

I usually forget, so I’m hoping to see better growth and more flowers this year


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Husband did that too, today @Lurcherlad for the palms and hoheria trees and also tomorite-ed both the pieris and skimmia. He does the trees every couple of weeks and Miracle Grows the pots every week. Thank goodness for his To Do list  Shall I message you LL each fortnight when he's done it?  You'd have flowers everywhere!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Fabulous display @Lurcherlad your very disciplined, very out of character :Smuggrin

enjoy Scotland


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Like the tip of the spray bottle feeder @Mrs Funkin - every day is a school day. I bet the rose climber up your cherry tree will be lovely.

I must admit, I gave up worrying about my roses years ago, they are very robust actually.

I placed an on line order of plants last night, then remembered I have a delivery of other plants from another company due to be delivered soon… Ooops


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well the Generous Gardener is in the ground…I nearly tripped over Oscar and put my foot in a bucket of water. Honestly.

I'm done now with gardening for a few days. I was pleased yesterday as the friends we had round said how nice everything looked. They are our only other friends who do their own gardening, so it made me happy. Just don't look too closely 

In other gardening news, my everlasting sweet pea has been "watered". Twice.










    

(Ignore the weeds, we are trying to figure out what to do at that end of the garden in terms of edging etc.)


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well the Generous Gardener is in the ground…I nearly tripped over Oscar and put my foot in a bucket of water. Honestly.
> 
> I'm done now with gardening for a few days. I was pleased yesterday as the friends we had round said how nice everything looked. They are our only other friends who do their own gardening, so it made me happy. Just don't look too closely
> 
> ...


I take your weeds and raise you x1000 !

I have filled my brown bin and it looks like I have done nothing 

Oscar is as handsome as ever :Kiss


----------



## JustPeachy (9 mo ago)

Hello there I'm new to the site, I initially joined for some advice about my 5 month old pup buddy but got drawn into this thread by your beautiful garden pictures and thought I'd share a couple of my own I have an allotment plot too which I'm giving up, so this year I'm trying to add in more fruit and veg in with my flowers like adding strawberries to planters I've built onto my shed using old pallets hope they do ok had a couple of pots crack from frosts so I've repurposed them for a small clematis display on my doorstep and going to try a succulent display with the other


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome to the thread 

You have a lovely garden.

I like the clematis pot idea.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome @JustPeachy - the garden thread is great (and lots of folk have lots of knowledge too). Your garden looks super


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Done a quick catchup, you've all been so busy in your gardens, lovely to see your pictures.

Welcome @JustPeachy you have a lovely garden, enjoy the thread.

Been busy here but not much gardening. Did sharpened some of my edges, then ran out of energy


----------



## JustPeachy (9 mo ago)

Thankyou for your kind comments, the garden is a work in progress but then I find gardening is that in general, always tweaking things or finding a home for those plants that just jump in your trolley my 5 month old frenchie, buddy likes to “help” too by digging things up ‍♀ I’ve just added 2 extra climbing roses so I’m excited to see what they come out like soon


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I should take some pics of the garden today … I expect there will be some big changes in the 3 weeks we’re away touring Scotland


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

My bluebells are doing really well this year. I mulched the area with my own compost, they seem to like it


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Some lovely gardens out there and some lovely pets enjoying them too


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Have to cut the grass but I have forget-me-nots that have crept into the lawn so I don't want to!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome @JustPeachy you have a beautiful garden, also love the Clematis point idea

Ooop,s an order I forgot I had made just arrived, very exciting when you have forgotten :Hilarious some basics but still exciting


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sounds like you had a right "beano" as my nanny would say @Bertie'sMum  I can't wait to see the photos when it all starts to bloom.


Here's some to be going on with Mrs F

Still need to get clematis for the two end pots and the square pot in the middle needs filling with it's own plants









Catnip (blue pot) now back for it's third year 









looking forward to seeing the penstemon and helioposis when they flower later









This bed will look better when the phlox behind the baby buddha flower









Aquilegia - my "cottage garden" favourite









My very own "Mrs Tiggywinkle" wearing a fetching Thyme hairdo ! (found in my local British Heart Foundation furniture shop )









Last year these Acers didn't do very well but they look as though they could do well this year


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow @Bertie'sMum all looking gorgeous. You're putting me to shame! Are they bronze Heuchera in the third photo down? I really like them.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow @Bertie'sMum all looking gorgeous. You're putting me to shame! Are they bronze Heuchera in the third photo down? I really like them.


Thank you
Yes they are - there's another one and a red one in the 4th photo. Plus I've got a dark green tinged with red one elsewhere. I need a lime green one to complete the set ! I really like them too as the come back each year and can survive a certain amount of neglect


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have more colour, slowly catching up with your gardens



















My tulips are still going strong









But, I have a question, my clematis Montana is in a twist, should I cut back after the first show of flowers or cut back now?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm not usually very successful with clematis but found this useful !

https://www.gardenorganic.org.uk/faqs/pruning-clematis-montana

Clematis Montana should be pruned after flowering , so May is ideal. Cut out any dead shoots, taking care with the untangling. Then cut back any shoots you feel are too tall or are straying the wrong way. It's not very scientific because clematis generally responds well to hard pruning and is hard to damage.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh great, thank you @Bertie'sMum x

I love your Aquilegia or Granny's bonnet as I call them, I have some planted in my garden this year, so hoping my terriers don't dig them up.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Oh great, thank you @Bertie'sMum x
> 
> I love your Aquilegia or Granny's bonnet as I call them, I have some planted in my garden this year, so hoping my terriers don't dig them up.


I'm on the look out for ones with double petals - they come in some amazing colour combinations  and there is one where the flowers are such a deep purple that they look black ! 
The ones in my photo are new this year so hoping that they will survive and come back next year.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I've spent th morning giving the rose bed a proper tidy. Mostly involved digging up lots of alliums, they are like weeds! The ground was already looking rather dry too.

All the roses are starting to get lovely buds so won't be long now.

My Rhapsody in Blue and For Your Eyes Only are getting so big, no where near the advertised sizes. In fact Rhapsody is taller than my climber.

Some pics,
























Woody also wanted to help plant the Deliahs.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MissKittyKat said:


> I've spent th morning giving the rose bed a proper tidy. Mostly involved digging up lots of alliums, they are like weeds! The ground was already looking rather dry too.
> 
> All the roses are starting to get lovely buds so won't be long now.
> 
> ...


Looks lovely, I've got two For Your Eyes Only, one has grown really well over the last three years, the other is lagging behind, but several buds appeared.

Hey Woody, they aren't good for you so put those down.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Charity said:


> Looks lovely, I've got two For Your Eyes Only, one has grown really well over the last three years, the other is lagging behind, but several buds appeared.
> 
> Hey Woody, they aren't good for you so put those down.


I did take them off him as soon as he tried to start opening the packet.

He will pick anything up he thinks might be food  and walk around with it for a while!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> Oh great, thank you @Bertie'sMum x
> 
> I love your Aquilegia or Granny's bonnet as I call them, I have some planted in my garden this year, so hoping my terriers don't dig them up.


You me and the bumble bees 

Don't forget no mow May people..........better get those mowers out this week 
https://www.plantlife.org.uk/uk/discover-wild-plants-nature/no-mow-may


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

MissKittyKat said:


> I've spent th morning giving the rose bed a proper tidy. Mostly involved digging up lots of alliums, they are like weeds! The ground was already looking rather dry too.


Are your alliums Triquetrum? I bought five bulbs decades ago and have spent hours every year since trying to keep them in check until this year. I have dug up some of the ones in the most awkward places but I read that alliums deter rats so now I have a dilemma how many I keep. I don't really like the way they grow through things like this Centaurea but neither do I like rats.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My garden is pretty sad at the moment with just a few flowers here and there but at least the dry weather has stopped the Camassias collapsing.









My white bluebells are always the first to bloom, then the pink which will probably be alright tomorrow, then the blue ones look best later.









At least we have had lots of blue sky


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

What's the secret of good tulips?
We either get a few straggly leaves, no flowers or the bulbs do nothing at all. 
Don't if they get munched on before they can ever do anything but our tulips are never successful.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Arny said:


> What's the secret of good tulips?
> We either get a few straggly leaves, no flowers or the bulbs do nothing at all.
> Don't if they get munched on before they can ever do anything but our tulips are never successful.


What's your soil like?

They don't like cold, claggy, clay soil.

Try them in pots and see if they prefer it.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

QOTN said:


> Are your alliums Triquetrum? I bought five bulbs decades ago and have spent hours every year since trying to keep them in check until this year. I have dug up some of the ones in the most awkward places but I read that alliums deter rats so now I have a dilemma how many I keep. I don't really like the way they grow through things like this Centaurea but neither do I like rats.
> View attachment 488619


Yes I think they are. I also have yellow ones which are similar. No hardship digging them up really.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> What's your soil like?
> 
> They don't like cold, claggy, clay soil.
> 
> Try them in pots and see if they prefer it.


They were in a largish wooden planter filled with multipurpose compost.
Maybe they might fair better in a pot to keep warmer, thanks for the tip.
Do they do better getting watered or not? Unless things are flowering and we've gone a while without rain we don't water so not sure if that would help.
The daffs do fine but not sure what care differences the tulips need.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Arny tulips often only do well the first year as they are so overbred.

I grow them in pots the first year with good success then plant in the ground we th mixed results.

Whilst they don't like soggy soil, in containers they are liable to be too dry if the rain can't reach.

Take a look on the Gardeners World website … they have lots of info and tips for success with tulips.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So the mission today was to find a slim trellis to aid the new rose in its climbing endeavour. I'm pleased with the one I found (£19 in Wickes, pressure treated too) and so it's been placed and the rose will start to be trained up it. I'd ideally have planted the rose closer to the cherry tree but the roots were obviously a issue. We also had to be careful of leaving access to the hole in the tree that the blue tits are nesting in.

So here it is (we took a photo so we could see how it's doing). I've never grown a rose before, so we have a book to collect (I've always shied away from them due to pruning! It scares me) and I will try.



















The bluebells have been good this year (until they were a little trampled!).










One of my winter pots is still hanging on and fits the theme this year 










Calibrachoa and erysium "Bowles mauve" - the wallflower was a spare as we bought three to plant at D's mum's gravestone in a planter he made but it only took two. The ones with her are ahead of this one and is flowering.










My only tulip that actually flowered!










The catmint is doing well again. It really likes that spot.










Our incredible lawn seed is, it transpires, not incredible…or it was all eaten despite hours of prep.

Gardening is never ending! At least I know all the hard work rewards us with pretty flowers though


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So the mission today was to find a slim trellis to aid the new rose in its climbing endeavour. I'm pleased with the one I found (£19 in Wickes, pressure treated too) and so it's been placed and the rose will start to be trained up it. I'd ideally have planted the rose closer to the cherry tree but the roots were obviously a issue. We also had to be careful of leaving access to the hole in the tree that the blue tits are nesting in.
> Gardening is never ending! At least I know all the hard work rewards us with pretty flowers though


What a dear little trellis. (Emphasis on the word 'little!') I said I would be interested to see how GG worked as a climber. I don't think mine would agree to confine itself like that. I suspect your pruning will consist of removing excess branches rather than shoots.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hehe @QOTN I'm happy for it to wrap all around the trunk and up and over, we just wanted to give it something to be able to go up in the first instance  I'm sure it will be ages before it gets anywhere!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe @QOTN I'm happy for it to wrap all around the trunk and up and over, we just wanted to give it something to be able to go up in the first instance  I'm sure it will be ages before it gets anywhere!


I don't bet but ...........


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Don't worry too much @Mrs Funkin roses aren't difficult to prune ! My Dad had the most beautiful rose gardens front and back he used to prune them twice a year - once around November and again about March. He used to do his own cuttings and grafting too - I don't think he ever actually bought a rose, he was always begging cuttings off neighbours if he saw they had a rose he didn't have 

I've just bought 3 bush roses to plant up in big pots - 2 are I MacMillan and the other is Red Princess - although I have wanted roses for some time I don't really have room in the flower beds for them so thought I'd try them in planters instead; both varieties are labelled as being suitable for large containers so watch this space.

The birds will always get at lawn seed ! You need to cover the area with some of pegged down netting (old net curtains will do the trick or you can buy fine mesh wire netting by he metre).


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> @Arny tulips often only do well the first year as they are so overbred.
> 
> I grow them in pots the first year with good success then plant in the ground we th mixed results.
> 
> ...


I'll have a look thank you.
That could well be my problem as I'm assuming for them to come back year after year.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@MrsFunkin, your garden looks lovely and your catmint is out in flower? Mine isn't.  Good luck with your rose, I think roses are one of the easiest things to grow, you don't really have to do a lot to them. My first one is just coming out in flower










I bought a viburnum a couple of weeks ago and buds were just beginning to show on it. I'm thrilled with it now and it smells divine. Excuse the messy earth on the sleeper, that's where Toppy's been digging. 










I am so going to miss the tulips once they've all gone, they have been a delight, especially

watching them change to different colours as they grow.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Charity said:


> @MrsFunkin, your garden looks lovely and your catmint is out in flower? Mine isn't.  Good luck with your rose, I think roses are one of the easiest things to grow, you don't really have to do a lot to them. My first one is just coming out in flower
> 
> View attachment 488907
> 
> ...


Gorgeous colours. Very jealous of your roses blooming already. Mine are budding up so I'm waiting, impatiently 

All my tulips have been deadheaded. Going to find a spot in the borders incase they decide to pop back next year.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Gorgeous colours. Very jealous of your roses blooming already. Mine are budding up so I'm waiting, impatiently
> 
> All my tulips have been deadheaded. Going to find a spot in the borders incase they decide to pop back next year.


Some of my roses, including this one, have been blooming with a few blooms all through the winter...mad eh. It had a rest for a couple of weeks and off it goes again. It blooms right to the end of summer.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Charity said:


> @MrsFunkin, your garden looks lovely and your catmint is out in flower? Mine isn't.  Good luck with your rose, I think roses are one of the easiest things to grow, you don't really have to do a lot to them. My first one is just coming out in flower
> 
> View attachment 488907
> 
> ...


I think it's quite early for the catmint to be flowering @Charity but I can't remember from one year to the next! Maybe I should make a little notebook of when things are happening each year and anything major we did.

Actually, I think I might do that


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Although our latest holiday accommodation is nice enough and in a lovely spot overlooking a Loch, as a gardener myself, I find the gardens here shocking!

Extremely unkempt, full of weeds and overgrown shrubs, a practically dead tree front and centre and half hacked back ivy all over. On full view from the seating area on the terrace … paving also full of weeds.

The side and back gardens are equally as bad.

I thought at first maybe the owner hasn’t had time to sort them out … but he’s been here since 2008. Maybe he’s had health issues preventing him from maintaining the garden…. I’ll give him the benefit of the doubt.

A real shame and definitely a negative. It would have to be one of the places we booked for 3 nights 

Not somewhere I could recommend tbh.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Phew, was worried that you was describing my garden for a minute there @Lurcherlad !

Glad you're having a good time in Scotland though x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Taken last week:

Little pulmonaria I wasn't sure would make it but seems to be shooting up new growth now









Rosemary attracting lots of bees, little jumping spider on the wall









Calendula that survived the winter to flower again









Gold marjoram spreading out









My first year growing tulips

































Honesty


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> Phew, was worried that you was describing my garden for a minute there @Lurcherlad !
> 
> Glad you're having a good time in Scotland though x




My fingers are itching though!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Everyone’s gardens are looking very colourful 

Mine will have come to life a bit more while I’m away, I’m sure.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I love the colour of your tulips against the Acer @simplysardonic - just gorgeous.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Even my shrubs are starting to wilt through lack of rain


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

rona said:


> Even my shrubs are starting to wilt through lack of rain


No April showers this year!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

We've had rain here yesterday and a little picking today but nothing like our normal deluge.

Been out watering my pots every few days to keep them going.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So, a smidge over a month ago I turned 50 and we have a group of friends (15 of us) who for “special” birthdays do a gift collection. I asked this year for them not to get me a gift but if they wanted to, to donate to the Ukrainian DEC fund instead. Anyway, they told me they had got me a small gift as well as the donations but that it wouldn’t arrive until May 7th. It arrived yesterday and is a David Austin Golden Celebration rose - so now I have to find a nice sunny spot for it and I have another rose to worry about! It’s a shrub rose, goes to 4ft by 4ft according to the info. Isn’t that a sweet thing to get for me though? I thought it was a lovely pressie. 

Hope everyone is okay - it looks sunny today but chilly. I’m hoping to get out in the garden over the next few days, once I’ve done my indoor chores.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Am I a bit odd?

Although I’m enjoying being away and seeing Scotland I’m a bit sad I shall probably miss the single bloom my tree peony produces each year … it was beginning to swell before I left


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Am I a bit odd?
> 
> Although I'm enjoying being away and seeing Scotland I'm a bit sad I shall probably miss the single bloom my tree peony produces each year … it was beginning to swell before I left


Very odd................I'll swap

We have at last had a little rain. Quarter filled my water butt, drips from trees,but turn a clod over that's more than an inch across and it's dry underneath


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> Very odd................I'll swap
> 
> We have at last had a little rain. Quarter filled my water butt, drips from trees,but turn a clod over that's more than an inch across and it's dry underneath


I could ask DS to take a picture but he'd probably just shrug and call me a Melt …. it's a term of endearment


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I woke up to a happy sight this morning. Planted these bearded iris about 3 years ago and they've never flowered, until now. Must have been baked enough last year to finally giving the flowering thing a go


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

MissKittyKat said:


> I woke up to a happy sight this morning. Planted these bearded iris about 3 years ago and they've never flowered, until now. Must have been baked enough last year to finally giving the flowering thing a go


Did you buy this iris as a named cultivar? I have one but do not know its name.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

QOTN said:


> Did you buy this iris as a named cultivar? I have one but do not know its name.


Yes but unlike my roses I don't keep the names, soooorrrryyyyy


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Did you buy this iris as a named cultivar? I have one but do not know its name.


Could it be "Burgemeister" ? It's the only one I can see with that colour combination of petals.
https://www.rhsplants.co.uk/plants/_/iris-burgemeister/classid.2000040424/


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Could it be "Burgemeister" ? It's the only one I can see with that colour combination of petals.
> https://www.rhsplants.co.uk/plants/_/iris-burgemeister/classid.2000040424/


That is lovely but mine is a single with yellow on the falls. Thank you for looking.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

MissKittyKat said:


> Yes but unlike my roses I don't keep the names, soooorrrryyyyy


Never mind. I was not hopeful because mine was sold as 'superstition' and I was none the wiser until somebody corrected me and I looked it up. There are just so many cultivars.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I had a ceremonial** rose planting today  Here goes Golden Celebration into it's new home. I only took a picture to show the people who bought it for me but thought I'd share here, too.










The Generous Gardener seems to be happy enough where it was planted, too. There's a fair bit of new growth and shiny new leaves, so that's good.

** ceremonial because I just point at a place and ask husband to dig a hole, then I plant. So I reckon that's how it is for the Queen, she just arrives everywhere with the hole already dug


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The borders are filling out at last. As I'm not at my best at the moment and can't do much gardening, just wandering round or sitting and looking at what's coming up or flowering is really cheering me up.

I have lots of aquilegas, some don't do very well but these which I called my Jumbo ones are a bit thuggish every year. They are about three feet high and
flower beautifully. A couple of them even have two different colours on one plant.




























My faithful daisies are doing well










a newcomer who's name escapes me










and there are masses of buds on the early roses . Here's the very first For Your Eyes Only this year


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

@Charity That plant is a Tiarella. Could it be Pink Skyrocket? I saw one at a plant market last Monday. I was looking for the cultivar Sugar'n Spice which I seem to have lost this year.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

QOTN said:


> @Charity That plant is a Tiarella. Could it be Pink Skyrocket? I saw one at a plant market last Monday. I was looking for the cultivar Sugar'n Spice which I seem to have lost this year.


I found the label @QOTN and this one is called Spring Symphony.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh that is such a pretty plant @Charity *adds to list*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My first roses are out, I just love these. The bushes are covered in buds so lots to come.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Love your aquilegias @Charity, I have a real soft spot for them, although the ones I grew from seed last year are interspersed with chives- I collected loads of seeds from my auntie's garden & just shoved them all in a little baggie, when it came to sorting the seeds looked exactly the same!

There was a village plant sale & the village over from us had yard sales over the weekend so I got some new additions including a gorgeous red astrantia & yellow leaved heuchera to join my red & purple ones, I now have all the colours I wanted.

Tulips still going
















One the aquilegias 









Red campion & perennial wallflower


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

First of the new roses I got bare root back in November are blooming. Meet Olivia Rose Austin  her sisters are making me wait a bit longer 



Charity said:


> My first roses are out, I just love these. The bushes are covered in buds so lots to come.
> 
> View attachment 490119
> 
> ...


Beautiful :Smug


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Everyone’s gardens are looking lovely 

Won’t be in my own until Saturday, but will be stopping off on the way home from Northumberland to Essex at the gardens of a very famous and much loved gardener ……

I’ve wanted to visit these gardens for many years … I hope they live up to expectations 

Any guesses?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I've wanted to visit these gardens for many years … I hope they live up to expectations


Jeff Hamilton Barnsdale


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I used to love Geoff Hamilton, much missed. Funnily enough, I was clearing my bookcase today and found his book, definitely not going to the charity shop so back on the shelf.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Beth's? I saw a piece by Carol Klein recently on the gravel garden and I remember that, when I first started to practically live there, it was the car park. Talk about nostalgia.

On second thoughts you probably know Beth's better than I do now.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Beth's? I saw a piece by Carol Klein recently on the gravel garden and I remember that, when I first started to practically live there, it was the car park. Talk about nostalgia.
> 
> On second thoughts you probably know Beth's better than I do now.


No, I've been there a couple of times (maybe 3) before


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@rona got it … Geoff Hamilton's Barnsdale 

It's a long drive from Kielder so we will stay over somewhere in Rutland.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG We've had rain.............First for two months!! 
Not enough and any clod over an inch is still dry underneath and my tank isn't filled, but rain enough to do a little good. 
I'm out gardening today 

Just need a bit more, unfortunately, none in the forecast as far as two weeks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m hoping it’s rained a bit at home …. I doubt my son has been diligent with watering my pots while I’ve been away.

Oh well, I’m planning a trip to the garden centre after I get back home Saturday…..


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Roses are getting ready to burst. As always my Arthur Bell is doing it's thing first x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My dinner today with home grown potatoes and lettuce.
Tomatoes are just setting and can see tiny green tomatoes, so won't be long 
IMG_2932 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

And in my pond 
IMG_2941 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

At least five


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

We had rain for a few hours yesterday but it was like big drop drizzle that hardly even wet the ground 

When my pot smashed in the storms I unfortunately lost a bay tree as even though I watered it, the water just ran away. So I have moved the remaining pot bound bay to the side and bought two lollipop ceanothus to replace them. I have potted them up today, only babies but lots of buds so I will take pics when they bloom 

My other issue is the silver berry tree in the lawn. It blew over in the storms and although not tall, it's very heavy and not able to be staked  it has suckers where the root has been exposed so I'm thinking I will cut it down but leave the stump and let it grow into a shrub.

Question is, how/what should I create in the lawn? I would like a plant bed but what shape would look good and how can I add height? O just can't picture what I would like


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@GingerNinja shame the tree was blown over, but hope the suckers provide an attractive shrub to replace it.

With the bed shape, choose something that fits with the shape of the surrounding beds.

Is the spot close enough to a bed to be incorporated into that if you remove the grass between the areas? That will create some division in the garden and create interest.

I did this with the circles left by my son's paddling pool 2 years running which had stood a couple of feet away from the border on opposite sides of the garden.

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> @GingerNinja shame the tree was blown over, but hope the suckers provide an attractive shrub to replace it.
> 
> With the bed shape, choose something that fits with the shape of the surrounding beds.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the garden is pretty boring with just a lawn. I'm extending the left hand border to the path so it's deeper but it's just a straight line. I did want to get rid of all the grass in front of the summer house and build veg beds but can't afford it just yet.... I attach a pic of a drawing I did on the pc  a bit ambitious I think!!

The right side is my wild area (read nothing done to it) beasties like it and I can't plant close to the fence as the cows just eat whatever they can reach.
I do have what my app tells me are peony shoots just appeared from nowhere


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My garden is still not its usual self. I have been clearing some areas so there is bare soil which I really don't like to see but this pic shows how my Euphorbia ''Dulcis Chameleon' have all suffered with mildew so are not red enough and the Hesperis have all grown too tall and collapsed.









My red peony has only one flower this year. (At least the Sarah Bernhardt has plenty of buds. Something to look forward to I suppose.)









My ever reliable Persicaria 'Red Dragon' has rejuvenated after the late frosts









Ornithogolum showing itself for once. Usually it is obscured by other plants.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> Unfortunately the garden is pretty boring with just a lawn. I'm extending the left hand border to the path so it's deeper but it's just a straight line. I did want to get rid of all the grass in front of the summer house and build veg beds but can't afford it just yet.... I attach a pic of a drawing I did on the pc  a bit ambitious I think!!
> 
> The right side is my wild area (read nothing done to it) beasties like it and I can't plant close to the fence as the cows just eat whatever they can reach.
> I do have what my app tells me are peony shoots just appeared from nowhere


Is the dark green tree shape on the right the one that's battered?

Can you cut a bed that fits with the angular style of the others?

Depending where the suckers will be in the bed, you could plant a 360 degree plant behind it.

Although not evergreen, the perennial sunflower will give height this year and be smothered all summer in small sunflowers.

Or a tall grass?

I'm not very good at "design" …. I'm a "chuck it in and hope for the best" kind of gardener.

Tall bedding plants, such as nicotiana sylvestris (one of my faves) will also fill space and grow tall.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Lurcherlad no the fallen tree is the light green in the almost middle of the garden. That plan was just something I was thinking about a year ago 

I will create a small bed for now, whatever shape, and it can be expanded when I have funds to fill it!
Thank you


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I am still behind you all but my garden is coming along lovely

My pots


















Hanging basket ( from an old boy in the village )










My walled garden









First peony









Lots of alliums this year


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I hope my roses will be a huge display this year, I need to tie in and tidy up but I can't wait










A pretty girl


















Clematis- She's almost in bloom then I will cut right back and tie up










I wish you could smell this one, what a scent










My little wild garden, also a place where i pop in bulbs which I never think they will come to anything after being in the shed all winter.










Lastly, anyone remember my twig? Well here she is


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We are due torrential rain tonight apparently, so husband is going to bring my pots in as I couldn’t stand it if the flowers were battered off their stems.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are due torrential rain tonight apparently, so husband is going to bring my pots in as I couldn't stand it if the flowers were battered off their stems.


I'm putting off watering the garden today in the hope that we will get enough rain tonight to more than just dampen the surface


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A first glimpse of Barnsdale 

Will post more when I get home and have my WiFi


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I'm putting off watering the garden today in the hope that we will get enough rain tonight to more than just dampen the surface


I was going to leave it but everything started wilting in the heat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've had a little visitor helping me in the garden this afternoon. He/she sat and watched me digging out some weeds then came and helped himself to some insects about two feet away from me. He actually flew right at me on one occasion but unfortunately flew into the wheelie bin so had to retreat. He was darting about while I worked for about twenty minutes.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Charity said:


> I've had a little visitor helping me in the garden this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 490657
> 
> ]


Love the butterfly. Is that the back of a chair?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

rona said:


> Love the butterfly. Is that the back of a chair?


No, its a basket with some nemesia in it from last summer and its got through the winter and started to come out in flower so I haven't the heart to throw it away now


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A few pics of Geoff Hamilton's Barnsdale.

Given it's still so early in the season, there was still much to see and it's a beautiful garden and very well kept 

Recognised so many of the individual gardens that I watched him create for the BBC Gardeners World programme so many years ago now.

Enjoyed a nice lunch in their tea room too.

We plan to return later in the year to take another look.

Highly recommended


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

By contrast, my amateur and rather unkempt garden has burgeoned while I've been away 

It needs a good tidy and the grass cut now I'm back.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 490717
> View attachment 490719
> View attachment 490721
> View attachment 490723
> ...


Thank you @Lurcherlad, that was beautiful. I've always wanted to go there but too far for us. Your garden looks lovely, I thought we were still at Barnsdale


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow, that's lovely to come home to @Lurcherlad looks like everything is in fine fettle after your trip. Beautiful


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful gardens @Lurcherlad Barnsdales not bad either 

Love that orange climber on your trellis, what is it?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Why, why, why does it have to pour with rain just when the roses come out. Mine are looking very sad and droopy this morning.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Beautiful gardens @Lurcherlad Barnsdales not bad either
> 
> Love that orange climber on your trellis, what is it?


Thanks! 

Do you mean this plant?










It's an azalea… red in real life.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The Abutillon is flowering well.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The view from our bedroom window


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> By contrast, my amateur and rather unkempt garden has burgeoned while I've been away


'Amateur and unkempt' looks best to me!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

The weigela has started to bloom (I googled what it was!) 
















And my sad planter that needs painting is starting to look a bit more cheery


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Everybody's gardens are starting to look great with all the colour. Not quite sure how many plants we'll be able to have this year with a pup. He's fine with the pots but anything on the pallets or hanging from the fence he'll have. If it's light enough to carry off, he'll take it!

I saw a wooden wine box being thrown away in a school skip so I've salvaged it and made it into a planter with alpines and succulents.

My Azaleas were blooming lovely but they're fading fast, it's a shame they dont last longer. I had an orange, a red and a purple which were Flynn, Jed and Jessie's colours, plus a couple more.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good idea with the box @Leanne77 

The alpines look great.

I have a few but some need replacing as they have deteriorated and look messy.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My early roses have been underwhelming, smaller than usual and slightly misshapen but I think they may be improving now.
Jacqueline du Pre









James Galway









Shropshire Lad


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think I need to buy a rose book, does anyone have any recommendations? I got the Hessyan Rose Expert from the library, is that the best one you think?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think I need to buy a rose book, does anyone have any recommendations? I got the Hessyan Rose Expert from the library, is that the best one you think?


What do you want from a rose book? Dr. Hessayon wrote books on virtually every aspect of gardening I think but I have never read them because they were around long before I had any interest in the subject. I suppose they may have been updated in recent times but I would be afraid that it may concentrate on hybrid teas etc.

I have a couple of rose books. One is a reproduction of old paintings and the other one contains information on all forms with pictures to identify them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'd like a basic care of roses book I think. I'll get a copy of the Hessyan second hand from somewhere if people don't think there's anything better


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'd like a basic care of roses book I think. I'll get a copy of the Hessyan second hand from somewhere if people don't think there's anything better


Do you need a book? The David Austin website has details on how to grow and care for roses. Many other sites such Gardener's World and probably other rose growers give information. I have just checked Harkness and they also have advice


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Maybe not, I just like a real book. I've no idea why really.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Maybe not, I just like a real book. I've no idea why really.


I have just checked and there are loads of books available including from Kew Gardens, the RHS and Alan Titchmarsh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think I’ll go to our local second hand bookshop and see what’s there


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Look what I found 

It cost me all of 90p - it's from 1967 and cost 25s to buy then!










I got the Hessyan rose book too in there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh and I got this for £1 in the charity shop. I'd never heard of Geoff Hamilton until I saw your post about Barnsdale @Lurcherlad so I thought it was probably worth a £1 










So now I'm sat having a little read


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and I got this for £1 in the charity shop. I'd never heard of Geoff Hamilton until I saw your post about Barnsdale @Lurcherlad so I thought it was probably worth a £1
> 
> View attachment 491045
> 
> ...


Geoff Hamilton was my favourite ever presenter of Gardeners World and other gardening shows. He always presented from Barnsdale. I've got this book which I've had since 1998. He sadly died whilst taking part in a charity bike ride in 1996 aged 59.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and I got this for £1 in the charity shop. I'd never heard of Geoff Hamilton until I saw your post about Barnsdale @Lurcherlad so I thought it was probably worth a £1
> 
> View attachment 491045
> 
> ...


Wash your mouth out! Never heard of lovely Geoff? :Wideyed



Enjoy the book … I'm sure you'll learn a lot from it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Charity said:


> Geoff Hamilton was my favourite ever presenter of Gardeners World and other gardening shows. He always presented from Barnsdale. I've got this book which I've had since 1998. He sadly died whilst taking part in a charity bike ride in 1996 aged 59.
> 
> View attachment 491067


Well known for his jeans having at least one dirty knee … Mine usually have two!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A few bits and bobs from my garden over the last two days
Collages by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Particularly pleased about the Frog, Ragged Robin and Milk Maids 

Little spiders were amazing to watch


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Wash your mouth out! Never heard of lovely Geoff? :Wideyed
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the book … I'm sure you'll learn a lot from it.


Well, when we lived in London for 20 years, my only gardening experience was planting a couple of pots up each year. I didn't need to know about anything else! When we moved here nearly eight years ago, I decided I would try to do my best with the garden.

I'm sorry @Lurcherlad  I humbly beg your forgiveness - and already have seen an amazing plant in the book that I'd rather like an Aquilegia Nora Barlow. It looks funky


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience, good or bad, with using gas weed burners? 
my gardens too long for an electric one, I don't trust extension leads, 
so, 
As dandelions and dock has totally overtaken my wildlife area, strangling my seedlings and denying them light, and I don't want to use chemicals up there .I was thinking of getting one


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, when we lived in London for 20 years, my only gardening experience was planting a couple of pots up each year. I didn't need to know about anything else! When we moved here nearly eight years ago, I decided I would try to do my best with the garden.
> 
> I'm sorry @Lurcherlad  I humbly beg your forgiveness - and already have seen an amazing plant in the book that I'd rather like an Aquilegia Nora Barlow. It looks funky


Had to look it up … reminds me of frilly drawers!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Flipping heck! The thunder, lightning and torrential rain! Thank goodness husband put my front of the house pots in the garage. The other pots at the back he moved against the summer house, not sure what state they will be in by the morning though


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> Does anyone have any experience, good or bad, with using gas weed burners?
> my gardens too long for an electric one, I don't trust extension leads,
> so,
> As dandelions and dock has totally overtaken my wildlife area, strangling my seedlings and denying them light, and I don't want to use chemicals up there .I was thinking of getting one


Sorry no experience but I would also be interested 
I have a large drive, which I can only describe as dirt/crushed hardcore, and while most weeds are fairly easy to pull by hand there are just so many that it's back breaking work!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

We have one for the dandelions on the front driveway, and it works pretty well, it's only a small area though


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bought an interesting black leaf Morning Glory today … and took a photo of my new Gnome and toadstool I bought before I went away….


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 491117
> 
> 
> Bought an interesting black leaf Morning Glory today … and took a photo of my new Gnome and toadstool I bought before I went away….


Love it!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I was looking up care for a shrub and came across some videos on YouTube...

John Lord who has a garden centre in Ireland, county meath, which also has a large show garden. It's beautiful and he is a mile a minute, but I found myself watching video after video 
Would love to go one day...


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> Does anyone have any experience, good or bad, with using gas weed burners?
> my gardens too long for an electric one, I don't trust extension leads,
> so,
> As dandelions and dock has totally overtaken my wildlife area, strangling my seedlings and denying them light, and I don't want to use chemicals up there .I was thinking of getting one


A friend has just lent me hers to try. She is not keen on it but she demonstrated it on my gravel path. It seemed rather violent to me so I decided not to use it on my old brick path but I may try it on a fairly bare area. Another friend then told me she had a gas one first but couldn't get on with it and now has an electric one. I am coming into town on Monday afternoon so I am sure my first mentioned friend wouldn't mind you trying out the one she lent me.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

QOTN said:


> I am coming into town on Monday afternoon so I am sure my first mentioned friend wouldn't mind you trying out the one she lent me


That's really kind of you,
I wasn't aware you lived close to me 
would be nice to meet you x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Decent amount of rain today

Water tank almost full again. I had been worried that I'd have to start using tap water.

Planted Butternuts, runner beans and courgettes out just 3 days ago, so good for them...........just got to keep and eye on those slugs, the hedgehogs don't seem to be able to keep up with them


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I went out late on yesterday and pulled out a lot of the forget-me-nots and honesty that had gone over, which tidied the borders and gave the upcoming plants room to flourish.

Left the piles of debris on the grass to clear today …. but it’s pouring and set in for most of the day, so the garden looks a mess! 

Still, we need the rain


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Taking a break from packing to show you my purple corner 










The rhododendron has finished. I'm leaving the ivy until I have more time to clear it.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Only a couple of my iris have flowers this year









I am not sure if it is the recent mention of Geoff Hamilton on this thread or the last two days' rain but his David Austin namesake has started to flower









I do hope we don't have too much more rain because his flowers tend to ball in wet weather.

I prefer the flowers of my white Hesperis but at least Libertia Grandiflora doesn't collapse










I was really looking forward to Marie Pavie doing her usual profusion but it seems I now have a weeping rose. (I definitely am.)


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

QOTN said:


> Only a couple of my iris have flowers this year
> View attachment 491187
> 
> 
> ...


All beautiful to me. Your garden is always a pleasure to look at.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Only a couple of my iris have flowers this year
> View attachment 491187
> 
> 
> ...


I love white, it always seems to shine out. Very pretty @QOTN


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> I love white, it always seems to shine out. Very pretty @QOTN


When I first started gardening seriously I wanted my own little Sissinghurst but obviously over the years I accepted other colours are really wonderful too although I still love looking out of my kitchen window at dusk to see the white flowers. You are right. They shine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Looking beautiful @QOTN

I'm wishing that we just had one day of rain per week, rather than a week of rain in one go


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Looking beautiful @QOTN
> I'm wishing that we just had one day of rain per week, rather than a week of rain in one go


If wishes were horses......... Gardeners are always at the mercy of the weather.

I really don't know what to do about Marie, whether to leave her and see if she manages to stand up again or cut off all this first flush of flowers and hope the new ones get really strong before any further torrential rain. I expect I shall wait and see. It seems such a waste to lose so many flowers but I have already lost loads of Hesperis stalks because they collapsed right down to the ground..


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm not sure I'm going to survive no mow may. I appear to be growing a meadow!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MissKittyKat said:


> I'm not sure I'm going to survive no mow may. I appear to be growing a meadow!
> 
> View attachment 491277


Have you any flowers in there at all?


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

rona said:


> Have you any flowers in there at all?


Not really, a few dasies some random viola and then any other flower that people would say are weeds.

I have a bed of wild flowers at the back and also loads of field poppies in the beds.

I'm definitely not a tidy garden person


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MissKittyKat said:


> flower that people would say are weeds.


The bugs love them even more than cultivated plants normally


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I sowed some grass seed before we went away to cover a few bare patches on the lawn, but they didn’t take.

I’m looking now for Clover and low growing Camomile seeds to try instead.

I saw some Camomile plants but they said height = 20cm … not really lawn suitable.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My Platinum Jubilee themed calibroacha are finally starting to look ok…one pot of them has been decimated though


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

At the bottom of my garden I have a waist high wire fence with well established shrubs growing on my side along with a lovely honeysuckle that is supported by trellis panels - well it was supported by trellis panels ! Whilst dead heading late yesterday afternoon I found the panels had collapsed into my neighbour's garden taking the honeysuckle with them   I've managed to drag it all back into my garden but have no idea of how I'm going to untangle the honeysuckle from the trellis or, indeed how to replace the panels if I can. I think my only option is to cut down the honeysuckle and remove as much as I can - such a shame as it was looking as this would be it's best year yet (it's been in place for 5 years or so). Because of all the other shrubs I don't think I can easily get the fence replaced without getting rid of some of them - it's taken 9 years to get them to the size they are  

My gardener is not due again till 31st but I think I might try and get hold of him anyway to see if he can spare me an hour or two before then to help me sort it out.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Bertie'sMum is there any way the plants and trellis can be supported with some posts until Autumn when cutting back would be better?

That way you will get to enjoy this summer's flowers and there may then be enough room to work on a new fence?

I've had to do this with a few climbers on panels this year.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> @Bertie'sMum is there any way the plants and trellis can be supported with some posts until Autumn when cutting back would be better?
> 
> That way you will get to enjoy this summer's flowers and there may then be enough room to work on a new fence?


I have been thinking along those lines but the way it's collapsed doesn't give me much room to work in - it was running along the fence line and then back behind the shed. It's now blocking access to behind the shed ! I have a mid size conifer in a pot and I've managed to get that under the bulk of the honeysuckle for now. Both trellis panels are totally beyond repair having broken in half and it's going to be quite a task to untangle the honeysuckle from them. I'm going to try cutting through the trellis struts to see if I can pull them out without losing too much of the plant, but if that doesn't work then I'm going to have to drastically cut back the honeysuckle


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It should recover @Bertie'sMum


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> It should recover @Bertie'sMum


I'm sure it will they are very tough plants and can stand being cut back hard and cope with neglect quite well too ! But it's still a shame as it does look as though this year would have been it's best since we transplanted it to where it is now - it's full of buds just waiting to burst and spread their delicious perfume.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Well my blanket of weeds out the front turn out to be some sort of daisy  and will look lovely when they all open! They're pretty vigorous but have covered the area so well that no other weeds have been able to grow very much.










The other wild flowers have mostly finished but this one is hanging on. I also appear to have a self seeded hypericum type shrub in the same rocky border.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Well my blanket of weeds out the front turn out to be some sort of daisy  and will look lovely when they all open! They're pretty vigorous but have covered the area so well that no other weeds have been able to grow very much.
> 
> View attachment 491367
> 
> ...


that's not a "wild flower" as such, it's an Aquilegia - one of my cottage garden favourites 
And the daisy look-a-likes look like some sort of Aster - if they are then they're not a weed


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Some of my old roses
Penelope









Mme Alfred Carriere









Kathleen Harrop ( she smells lovely but does suffer from blackspot)


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I'm sure it will they are very tough plants and can stand being cut back hard and cope with neglect quite well too ! But it's still a shame as it does look as though this year would have been it's best since we transplanted it to where it is now - it's full of buds just waiting to burst and spread their delicious perfume.


If you do cut it back, keep some cuttings to pot up. I accidentally broke off a limb of my honeysuckle last year while tying it up so I potted up sections and now have two to put over my pergola.



QOTN said:


> Some of my old roses
> Penelope
> View attachment 491401
> 
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

westie~ma said:


> If you do cut it back, keep some cuttings to pot up. I accidentally broke off a limb of my honeysuckle last year while tying it up so I potted up sections and now have two to put over my pergola.
> 
> Beautiful.


I've had to cut it back by about half to reduce the weight on what's left of the trellis - but there's still plenty of new growth there. I've been able to make temporary repairs to the trellis and once I've sorted out new panels then it can romp away again. I have got a 2nd one at the top of the garden which grows up in between shrubs but don't my garden is too small to entertain a 3rd one !!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> that's not a "wild flower" as such, it's an Aquilegia - one of my cottage garden favourites
> And the daisy look-a-likes look like some sort of Aster - if they are then they're not a weed


Oh, I have had several pop up. They're very pretty!
Yes I googled the daisy like plant and it came back as a beach aster. Along with the periwinkle (also self seeded), they've done a great job as ground cover on a terrible rocky bank 



QOTN said:


> Some of my old roses
> Penelope
> View attachment 491401
> 
> ...


Your roses are beautiful!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I think @Mrs Funkin mentioned this aquilegia. I bought it earlier in the year for something more fancy for my mum as we just have the normal self seeded ones round the garden.









What does the peony release that the ants like?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

[
What does the peony release that the ants like?
View attachment 491435
[/QUOTE]

My peony bids are also covered in ants, just like this! I've been squirting soapy water on to wash them off but they are persistent little sh**s! Not one bud has opened yet.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

DanWalkersmum said:


> [
> What does the peony release that the ants like?
> View attachment 491435


My peony bids are also covered in ants, just like this! I've been squirting soapy water on to wash them off but they are persistent little sh**s! Not one bud has opened yet.[/QUOTE]
The ants don't do any damage as far as I know.

Some buds give off a nectar-like substance which the ants eat.

Or the ants are picking off black or greenfly.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> My peony bids are also covered in ants, just like this! I've been squirting soapy water on to wash them off but they are persistent little sh**s! Not one bud has opened yet.


I just googled it and apparently they feed on nectar being released. They leave as soon as the buds open and actually prevent any other insects attacking the plant.
The ants don't do any harm to it.
Interestingly I've never seen them on the red peony, maybe due to its location near the water and not much soil over there, but I planted this white one last year and they love it.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The problem with Aquilegia is that it is a short lived perennial and because there are so many colours and forms around, they don't often breed true.



GingerNinja said:


> Your roses are beautiful!


You and @westie~ma may regret encouraging me. I have about forty different varieties.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Arny said:


> I just googled it and apparently they feed on nectar being released. They leave as soon as the buds open and actually prevent any other insects attacking the plant.
> The ants don't do any harm to it.
> Interestingly I've never seen them on the red peony, maybe due to its location near the water and not much soil over there, but I planted this white one last year and they love it.


That makes sense, thank you.
I have tried to grow a peonies and hydrangeas for years, with little success and this is the first one that has actually had a number of buds on it! Not one has opened yet, but I live in hope!
My raised bed with the peopny on the left.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> That makes sense, thank you.
> I have tried to grow a peonies and hydrangeas for years, with little success and this is the first one that has actually had a number of buds on it! Not one has opened yet, but I live in hope!
> My raised bed with the peopny on the left.
> 
> View attachment 491439


Looks great. They always seem to take longer than you think to open.
The red one is over 45 years old.
I just bought another 'coral charm' but it won't do anything this year.


QOTN said:


> he problem with Aquilegia is that it is a short lived perennial and because there are so many colours and forms around, they don't often breed true.


Yes I remember Monty Don saying you really need to sow bought seed each year to get the best displays but none of us particularly like gardening, much prefer the enjoyment of looking at it.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Arny said:


> Looks great. They always seem to take longer than you think to open.
> The red one is over 45 years old.
> I just bought another 'coral charm' but it won't do anything this year.
> 
> Yes I remember Monty Don saying you really need to sow bought seed each year to get the best displays but none of us particularly like gardening, much prefer the enjoyment of looking at it.


Thankyou


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OH and I took a little stroll down the garden while Archie had his tea on the lawn. He settled by the garage for a snooze. When we were strolling back up, these two landed right next to us in the garden
2022-05-23 001 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Kept Archie's attention off them with even more food. 
They stayed for 5 minutes wandering around then took off the way they had come


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Arny said:


> Yes I remember Monty Don saying you really need to sow bought seed each year to get the best displays but none of us particularly like gardening, much prefer the enjoyment of looking at it.


I like all forms and colours and once I had a Nora Barlow appear as a seedling. She lived for a few years but did not reproduce herself. I expect she just contributed to the variety in the garden.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Planned on carrying out The Chelsea Chop on some plants today, but rain stopped play 

Have been watching the BBC coverage… love Chris Beardshaw’s garden and the one for the charity Perennial.

Not keen on the excessive structures in Andy Sturgeon’s garden, though the planting was lovely.

Taking a friend to an outlet nursery tomorrow… she has a new border to fill 

I’m not buying …..


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Planned on carrying out The Chelsea Chop on some plants today, but rain stopped play
> 
> Have been watching the BBC coverage… love Chris Beardshaw's garden and the one for the charity Perennial.
> 
> ...


Totally forgot about chelsea. I have no recording devices anymore 

Am I the only one not believing for one second you won't buy something


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Totally forgot about chelsea. I have no recording devices anymore
> 
> Am I the only one not believing for one second you won't buy something


Can you access iplayer?

I MAY be tempted


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Planned on carrying out The Chelsea Chop on some plants today, but rain stopped play
> Have been watching the BBC coverage… love Chris Beardshaw's garden and the one for the charity Perennial.
> Not keen on the excessive structures in Andy Sturgeon's garden, though the planting was lovely.
> Taking a friend to an outlet nursery tomorrow… she has a new border to fill
> I'm not buying …..


I agree about excessive structures. I prefer plants. I liked the Perennial garden until the designer said they had to remove the Hesperis because they were 'too white!'

My asters are definitely due the Chelsea Chop.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

QOTN said:


> liked the Perennial garden until the designer said they had to remove the Hesperis because they were 'too white!'


Haha! Yeah… they do come across a bit anal 

But I guess that's why they win medals


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

At last my little walled garden is becoming pretty










My honeysuckle 









But it has friends!! Last year I collected up loads of Lady birds and put them on the honeysuckle to eat the Aphids, looks like I will have to do the same this year!










My Gabriel Oak David Austin rose, she hasn't been affected by all the rain we are getting plus she is quite sheltered.










Montana is blooming gorgeous










My slowly growing hedge roses, I will buy more when I get round to it, Kew Gardens, very pretty roses and repeat flowering too, but my goodness a rose hedge takes a lot of work to get established, but I wont give in now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow @ewelsh - that's a LOT of land and garden you have. You're a better woman than I am to look after all that  That rose hedge is going to be awesome when it's all "grown in" - just lovely.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

On the subject of honeysuckle... my baby, that came in a 9cm put is romping along, so I have been looking at what I can get to support it.

Options are obelisk (pretty cheap) or more expensive garden arch to put between yet to be created beds in the lawn. What to do?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow @ewelsh - that's a LOT of land and garden you have. You're a better woman than I am to look after all that  That rose hedge is going to be awesome when it's all "grown in" - just lovely.


@Mrs Funkin land is very cheap up here and most rural properties have a few acres, land means nothing up here unless you have 50+ acres. I don't work that hard I promise, I have a sit on mower which does all the hard work, 3hours to do the fenced garden and the bit outside, I leave the rest to nature :Smuggrin well thats my excuse, plus I don't work, so my garden should be tidy really. The rose hedge is gorgeous, when they are in full bloom I will take a photo for you xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Your rose hedge is lovely @ewelsh and looks very healthy as does the whole garden. Love the matching sky, just sets it off nicely.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> Your rose hedge is lovely @ewelsh and looks very healthy as does the whole garden. Love the matching sky, just sets it off nicely.


What you can't all see is the strong winds we get, its constant because we are so exposed and flat, no wind breaks or hills you see, I get wind burn is August :Hilarious


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> On the subject of honeysuckle... my baby, that came in a 9cm put is romping along, so I have been looking at what I can get to support it. Options are obelisk (pretty cheap) or more expensive garden arch to put between yet to be created beds in the lawn. What to do?


My advice from bitter experience with honeysuckles is to choose something really sturdy. It is an extremely invasive, determined plant.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> On the subject of honeysuckle... my baby, that came in a 9cm put is romping along, so I have been looking at what I can get to support it.
> 
> Options are obelisk (pretty cheap) or more expensive garden arch to put between yet to be created beds in the lawn. What to do?
> 
> View attachment 491635


In my experience, honeysuckle can grow big and get pretty heavy … so something robust would be my advice.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

QOTN said:


> My advice from bitter experience with honeysuckles is to choose something really sturdy. It is an extremely invasive, determined plant.


Thanks, that's what I was thinking.



Lurcherlad said:


> In my experience, honeysuckle can grow big and get pretty heavy … so something robust would be my advice.


I have had one in a previous house growing up a wire fence, difficult to keep on top of, which is why I thought and arch would be easier for me. I would just have to keep it under control!

I now have about 100 suckers in my lawn from the silver berry tree (elaeagnus) so if anyone wants some....


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

One of my little Aquilegia.









Some of my roses are looking better now, even Marie Pavie who has revived with the help of gentler rain and three props.









Nevada









Penelope as seen from the road. Only short people can call here at the moment









Last but not least Shropshire Lad


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Gorgeous roses, bet they smell beautiful.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Gorgeous roses, bet they smell beautiful.


Now I am old I cannot smell all my roses as I used to. Some of my favourites are still good thankfully. I don't think Nevada is fragrant but other people still appreciate the others.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

First arrange ment of the year. We are having a little jubilee celebration at school tomorrow before the may break so I've gone as close to red, white and blue as I can.

I'm used some twisted hazel for the first time to add some unique shape and give me the structure for the stem placement.

Really like how it's turned out.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

MissKittyKat said:


> First arrange ment of the year. We are having a little jubilee celebration at school tomorrow before the may break so I've gone as close to red, white and blue as I can.
> 
> I'm used some twisted hazel for the first time to add some unique shape and give me the structure for the stem placement.
> 
> ...


That's lovely, very pretty.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That looks lovely @MissKittyKat - we are needing to do similar for our Jubilee celebrations next weekend. The only problem is that we've not got any flowers in our garden...


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

DanWalkersmum said:


> That's lovely, very pretty.





Mrs Funkin said:


> That looks lovely @MissKittyKat - we are needing to do similar for our Jubilee celebrations next weekend. The only problem is that we've not got any flowers in our garden...


Thank you. I'm not really a creative person. It have loved making small arrangements from my garden these last few years. After I finished I went out for a walk and saw lots of elderflower, cow parsley and some lovely blue shrub in the park. I wanted to just do a wildflower one then bit didn't have time


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A few more plants showing their beauty 









Hardy geranium









Chives










Clematis x 2








Snow in Summer









Clematis Princess Diana









Penstemon and bargain bucket rose








Rose Iceberg


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Zantadeschia in the pond with yellow Iris
























Clematis and Wallflower









Lupin and wallflower


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

First flower on the bargain bucket peony I bought last year …










More buds coming


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> First flower on the bargain bucket peony I bought last year …
> 
> View attachment 491891
> 
> ...


That looks like the same one I have! Just opened this morning too. So pretty


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

DanWalkersmum said:


> That looks like the same one I have! Just opened this morning too. So pretty
> 
> View attachment 491893


I got it half price last Autumn


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A few newbies this week

Rock rose









This is last year's pelagonium which wanted to flower again









Roses Emily Bronte and Darcy Bussell









Rose - The Poet's Wife. I love the flowers but its very floppy so needs supporting as more flowers come









Rose - Boscobel









Rose Marjorie Fair who's been in the garden for nearly 30 years









Geranium









Rose For Your Eyes Only


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Beautiful plants Lurcherlad, I particularly like the "for your eyes only" rose.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

@Lurcherlad Your garden looks quite long?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> @Lurcherlad Your garden looks quite long?


Think it's 100 feet.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Beautiful plants Lurcherlad, I particularly like the "for your eyes only" rose.


The roses are @Charity's


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

oops! I scrolled up one too far, soz!
Charity, love your roses.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Charity said:


> A few newbies this week
> 
> Rock rose
> View attachment 491983
> ...


Love the "for your eyes only" rose.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Charity I have a very similar rose to your Marjorie Fair 

Any tips on how to care for it would be appreciated!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> @Charity I have a very similar rose to your Marjorie Fair
> 
> Any tips on how to care for it would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 492015


I don't do anything other than prune it, feed it and water it and just keeps coming back year after year, in fact, I haven't even fed it this year but there it is.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sigh................perfect gardening day and I can't really do much, both my council green bins are full to brimming and I really don't want to put any more in the compost heaps until I've mown the grass.
This No Mo May can be a bit of a nuisance


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

rona said:


> Sigh................perfect gardening day and I can't really do much, both my council green bins are full to brimming and I really don't want to put any more in the compost heaps until I've mown the grass.
> This No Mo May can be a bit of a nuisance


I'm not sure no mow may will turn in to no mow first week of June!!!!!!

We are just showers next week


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahaa! I'm literally driving around looking at roses in people's gardens, full of envy.

My Generous Gardener is growing well though and there some signs of rose buds too 










I think I will soon have a rose on Golden Celebration too


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

@Mrs Funkin I've spent the morning nose deep in roses at Sissinghurst. I've lived in Kent 21 years and never been!

It was stunning.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MissKittyKat said:


> @Mrs Funkin I've spent the morning nose deep in roses at Sissinghurst. I've lived in Kent 21 years and never been!
> 
> It was stunning.


Ooh jealous! Nearest I've ever got is the tea room 

Now OH is retired it will be a nice day out … not too far from us in Essex.

Plans are afoot


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Window boxes on the porch recently planted … just visible too the pink foxgloves … another bargain bucket find the other week 









This straggly rose escaped pruning but seems happy enough to flower 









Some Lavender out front for the bees









From one clump by the step, this Corydalis Lutea seems to be seeding itself in the slate chippings along with some poppies which adds some colour to the greyness.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MissKittyKat said:


> @Mrs Funkin I've spent the morning nose deep in roses at Sissinghurst. I've lived in Kent 21 years and never been!
> 
> It was stunning.


Me jealous too. I've been there once many years ago, its one of my favourites.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Ooh jealous! Nearest I've ever got is the tea room
> 
> Now OH is retired it will be a nice day out … not too far from us in Essex.
> 
> Plans are afoot





Charity said:


> Me jealous too. I've been there once many years ago, its one of my favourites.


It was beautiful. I thought it might have been a little early for the roses but as mine were out I just decided to go.

The white garden is exquisite

Just a few pics.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the photos. I always remember the White Garden most of all. That first pic looks like ice cream.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I love Sissinghurst, so much so that I was considering buying Rankin's when it was on the market a few years ago (it came with 3 bed accommodation and a lovely garden) with a view of opening a coffee shop/cafe before my arthritis became a problem. It really is a special place


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Amongst this Pyracantha Saphyr orange ( firethorn) are three Jenny Wrens nest.










Sound the other side of the little walled garden, is this north facing rose, it does suffer with black spot, but so far its clear.










Love this Physocarpus Opulifolius it seems such a quiet gentle beauty










Still no real colour in my little walled garden, I wish the sun would come out










See


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

QOTN said:


> My garden always looks depressing at this time of year. At least I have had Robbie's company when I have been moving foxglove seedlings from the path to the beds, although apparently the food I am offering is underwhelming.
> View attachment 482098
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't seem too bothered with you being there.
Planted loads of veg seeds, but so far not one has taken this year. If weeds were what I was wanting then my harvest would be a good one 

We did however have the honour of having a couple of blue tits nesting in our garden for a while. The male was always the noisy one, trying to divert our attention to him instead.
Then one day they were gone.
So my garden has been rubbish for growing but good for birds this year


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 492387
> 
> 
> Amongst this Pyracantha Saphyr orange ( firethorn) are three Jenny Wrens nest.
> ...


Did you get control of the black spot?
I've found that whether in the ground or in pots my roses still get it, and no matter what I do it won't seem to go


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

The seeds I planted haven't taken, but the Campanula and Lobelia seem to have grown like crazy, and the bees love them 
My Carnations also seem to be going like crazy since I put them in the ground






















The middle Campanula doesn't flower until about July


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Woody getting is last chance to sunbathe in my no mow may meadow.

I've just taken the strimmer to it and hoping it will dry out a little!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahaa! I'm literally driving around looking at roses in people's gardens, full of envy.
> 
> My Generous Gardener is growing well though and there some signs of rose buds too
> 
> I think I will soon have a rose on Golden Celebration too


I think the stems with the buds on GG should be supported. They look rather too flimsy to carry GG flowers which can be very large.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Suggie's Mum said:


> Did you get control of the black spot?
> I've found that whether in the ground or in pots my roses still get it, and no matter what I do it won't seem to go


Some varieties of roses are more susceptible. If I love a rose, I don't mind losing the leaves because they regrow by the second flush of flowers but make sure the affected leaves don't fall to the ground because they will make the blackspot worse.

The more recent David Austin roses are very disease resistant and I expect other growers concentrate on the problem too.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

It is raining today so I am reduced to looking out the landing window. Everything seems less colourful in the rain.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

QOTN said:


> I think the stems with the buds on GG should be supported. They look rather too flimsy to carry GG flowers which can be very large.


Oki doki, I will do that on Thursday  Thank you.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

An update on my peony. I can't beleive how happy this has made me to see proper peony flowers in my garden.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> An update on my peony. I can't beleive how happy this has made me to see proper peony flowers in my garden.
> View attachment 492433


Peonies are my favourite. 
Just bought an itoh peony that was in the garden centre. Had never heard of it before, apparently a hybrid of a normal and tree peony.
The man who created it died before the first had flowered which I thought quite sad.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Arny said:


> Peonies are my favourite.
> Just bought an itoh peony that was in the garden centre. Had never heard of it before, apparently a hybrid of a normal and tree peony.
> The man who created it died before the first had flowered which I thought quite sad.


Had to google them - they look lovely, hope you have pics?
Mine is called bowl of beauty - very apt


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Had to google them - they look lovely, hope you have pics?
> Mine is called bowl of beauty - very apt


Very fitting name.

It won't flower this year but this is the one I bought, actually the only one they had. Very much an impulse buy!









Still waiting for my white normal one to open.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Arny said:


> Very fitting name.
> 
> It won't flower this year but this is the one I bought, actually the only one they had. Very much an impulse buy!
> View attachment 492589
> ...


Beautiful! I love the colour.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Arny said:


> Still waiting for my white normal one to open.


Mine has not opened either, not sure if it will as it doesn't look great!

I think it will be pink of it does


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m a touch on the glum side as my red, white and blue pots got the front of the house for the Jubilee are a bit “meh”. The lobelia are only just starting to think about flowering, so the blue is absent…I bought them and the pelargoniums from a very nice garden centre and they are just disappointing - they’ve been watered and fed and were planted in new compost. Booooo  I know it’s nothing in the grand scheme of life but I SO wanted them to be pretty and I planted them ages ago.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Just sat having a cup of tea. Love my roses x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MissKittyKat said:


> Just sat having a cup of tea. Love my roses x
> View attachment 492725
> View attachment 492727
> View attachment 492731
> View attachment 492733


That's a really beautiful pink @MissKittyKat


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Charity said:


> That's a really beautiful pink @MissKittyKat


It's Sir John Mills a Beales rose and was part of their Hampton Court DISPLAY 2019. It shows the resilience of roses because I've nearly killed it twice!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody getting is last chance to sunbathe in my no mow may meadow.
> 
> I've just taken the strimmer to it and hoping it will dry out a little!
> 
> View attachment 492409


I couldn't do it, there's still some of mine left uncut...........too many insects enjoying it


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Today's outing to the garden centre resulted in an impulse purchase of an 'Apple Blossom' escallonia, purely because it was absolutely covered in butterflies!

Along with that I bought 2 black chili pepper plants, sweetcorn & 2 beautiful nemesia.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MissKittyKat said:


> It's Sir John Mills a Beales rose and was part of their Hampton Court DISPLAY 2019. It shows the resilience of roses because I've nearly killed it twice!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Mine has not opened either, not sure if it will as it doesn't look great!
> 
> I think it will be pink of it does


Post a pic if/when it does. Still think its early for some.
I just remembered last year is was out with the oriental poppies as the contrast looked good and the poppies buds have only just appeared.


Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm a touch on the glum side as my red, white and blue pots got the front of the house for the Jubilee are a bit "meh". The lobelia are only just starting to think about flowering, so the blue is absent…I bought them and the pelargoniums from a very nice garden centre and they are just disappointing - they've been watered and fed and were planted in new compost. Booooo  I know it's nothing in the grand scheme of life but I SO wanted them to be pretty and I planted them ages ago.


Sorry about your display. I'm sure it'll bring you joy over summer. 
May has likely just been a bit cold for things to happen quickly.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

A bunch of flowers for everyone, apart from the gerberas everything is from my garden.

I've always had a red, white and blue border but it's still a work in progress as I'm tried desperately too get some really blue delphiniums but the slugs......


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So beautiful @MissKittyKat - I really feel I need more actual flowers in my garden…I'm going to have to work on that I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Arny said:


> Post a pic if/when it does. Still think its early for some.
> I just remembered last year is was out with the oriental poppies as the contrast looked good and the poppies buds have only just appeared.
> 
> Sorry about your display. I'm sure it'll bring you joy over summer.
> May has likely just been a bit cold for things to happen quickly.


Most likely so  I honestly thought I'd bought and planted them in good time. Ah well, nature, eh?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Most likely so  I honestly thought I'd bought and planted them in good time. Ah well, nature, eh?


Shame they didn't flourish in time … but you'll hopefully still get the pleasure a bit later than planned


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

rona said:


> I couldn't do it, there's still some of mine left uncut...........too many insects enjoying it


I'm still only strimmed and cut half on a long cut so still have the dasies in the grass.

Everything seems to be enjoying my roses though so it's all good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So we have our Jubilee party on the estate green on Sunday and we've been asked to take a jam jar of flowers from our gardens. As I've mentioned once or 63 times, we are flower-less but my friend brought me these round fe her garden last night, so I'm hoping the peonies will be in full flower by then. She's given me permission to get more from their front garden if I need to, as they are going on holiday so the peonies won't be seen otherwise  How lovely!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just leaving this here...not sure *who* it might apply to


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just leaving this here...not sure *who* it might apply to
> 
> View attachment 492795


:Hilarious:Hilarious Don't think we've ever got that bad.

This reminds me of OH and my standing joke. When OH is driving, sometimes like a typical backseat driver, I will suddenly say something like 'mind that cyclist' and he replies patiently 'minding the cyclist'.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So, who on here classes themselves as a gardener and who classes themselves as a plant collector?

My garden is just a little bit of a mess (due to looking after the creatures within) but I grow stuff...mainly veg
Next door has loads and loads of plants, mainly still in pots, bought from garden centers and those in the garden are gradually getting out of hand but she's still planning more.

I think I'm the gardener and she's the plant collector 

I suppose you could be both if you let it take over your life


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I consider myself an average gardener. I'm definitely not a collector. My gardens, front and back, have decreased over recent years due to not having the stamina and ability to manage it so well as I used to in my younger years. My OH has no interest in gardening so its a one woman job. 

I aim to do as much as I can for wildlife. 

I'm never satisfied with my borders and I have failures and disappointments but at the end of the day I don't strive to make the perfect garden, I see it as my personal space where I'm probably at my most peaceful which makes me happy so that's all that matters.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have always tried to resist labels but find myself allocating myself some as I reach old age, telling people I am anti-social for example which usually does the trick. Surely gardeners are those who garden and plant collectors are those who collect plants. The terms may or may not coincide. 

Having said that my garden is a mess even though I spend as much time as I can working on it and I used to be a plant collector but have no room now. Perhaps I am neither.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My usual 'views' don't seem right this year so I am reduced to just admiring some of my individual plants. At least concentrating on one thing at a time focuses the mind.
I suppose this is one of my best corners at the moment.









One part of Yvonne Rabier (she sprawls)









Sisyrinchium Striatum









De la Grifferaie









Jubilee Celebration 2002 (just one flower that has to be supported since my plant was taken as a cutting from a friend who treated this David Austin rose as though it was a hybrid tea.)









Part of Rosa Mundi (also sprawling this year)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just leaving this here...not sure *who* it might apply to
> 
> View attachment 492795


Oi!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> So, who on here classes themselves as a gardener and who classes themselves as a plant collector?
> 
> My garden is just a little bit of a mess (due to looking after the creatures within) but I grow stuff...mainly veg
> Next door has loads and loads of plants, mainly still in pots, bought from garden centers and those in the garden are gradually getting out of hand but she's still planning more.
> ...


I think I'm a bit of both… an enthusiastic amateur gardener and plantaholic.

I can't buy 3 of one plant (like the experts advise) … I have to have 3 different ones.

They usually get big enough to divide eventually.

My garden isn't designed … it's thrown together … but it is looked after.

There are definitely bits that could be better planned, but once everything grows in each year I cba to bother about it so long as it looks ok.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Oi!


Haha! I am casting no nasturtiums


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> I think I'm a bit of both… an enthusiastic amateur gardener and plantaholic.
> I can't buy 3 of one plant (like the experts advise) … I have to have 3 different ones.
> They usually get big enough to divide eventually.
> My garden isn't designed … it's thrown together … but it is looked after.
> There are definitely bits that could be better planned, but once everything grows in each year I cba to bother about it so long as it looks ok.


I think a garden should be something that serves a purpose for its owner. For some, it is a playground for their children, for some it is a fashion accessory and for some of us it is a place where our plants create an atmosphere that feeds our souls. Could we say the last group are 'gardeners?' If so, probably many plant collectors are also gardeners.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! I am casting no nasturtiums


Aherm….


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

QOTN said:


> Some varieties of roses are more susceptible. If I love a rose, I don't mind losing the leaves because they regrow by the second flush of flowers but make sure the affected leaves don't fall to the ground because they will make the blackspot worse.
> 
> The more recent David Austin roses are very disease resistant and I expect other growers concentrate on the problem too.


I didn't know that.
Thanks


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I would say I attempt at being a gardener, most of my time spent is maintenance, the lawns are for the dogs really, which takes a lot of hours. I leave all outside the main garden free for wildlife which is actually beautiful. I like to have a calm relaxed feeling from my beds, I do prefer shrubs, trees and adore roses so I stick in a few seasonal flowers to brighten things up, I have been told I am a traditional romantic with my garden, I don't see that at all, but my taste is definitely changing with age.

I have been waiting 6 months for my roses, I can't tell you the feeling I get from walking underneath and the scent is just… anyone remember your Grans rose talcum powder.. well its like that. The photos don't do it justice actually, one more year I hope I will have my arch. They rain will come now and spoil them all


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 492827
> View attachment 492829
> View attachment 492831
> View attachment 492833
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

This is true, I have been known to dig out a shrub with black spot as I was terrified it would spread to the others. That yellow rose of mine which gets black spot the leaves fall on the drive so its easy enough to pick up and burn, I don't ever put those infected leave on my compost heap.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a lot of dead heading to come

Kew gardens hedge roses



















I can't wait for my rambler to give me her show


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I have a lot of dead heading to come
> 
> Kew gardens hedge roses
> 
> ...


They look gorgeous @ewelsh. Your arch is coming along fabulously. Look at the buds on that rambler...what colour will it be?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> They look gorgeous @ewelsh. Your arch is coming along fabulously. Look at the buds on that rambler...what colour will it be?


Thank you, yes the arch will be lovely but the rain will spoil it soon enough. The rambler is bright pink  its a bit of a b*gger as so thorny and catches me every time I pass it. I think I will try and spread it right across to mingle in with my Kew gardens.

Any tips on ramblers will be much appreciated, ( first one I have ever had ) so far I have just been quite ruthless with it and just cut back what I think last years branches are, robust little thing.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Thank you, yes the arch will be lovely but the rain will spoil it soon enough. The rambler is bright pink  its a bit of a b*gger as so thorny and catches me every time I pass it. I think I will try and spread it right across to mingle in with my Kew gardens.
> Any tips on ramblers will be much appreciated, ( first one I have ever had ) so far I have just been quite ruthless with it and just cut back what I think last years branches are, robust little thing.


I learned my lesson with ramblers fairly early on. They really do ramble! I had Brenda Colvin climbing up one of my pear trees. When it had covered both pears and one of the apples, the shade was so dense in my small garden, it had to go. I have a couple left, The Garland which has been in a pot for years and was recently moved to No Man's Land behind my garden in the hope of filling a gap left by my poor dead elm and Veilchenblau. I would never get rid of the latter because it is thornless and these days I tend to go for almost thornless roses. (Old skin is easily pierced.)

If you can bear the thorns, you have plenty of space for your rambler to do its worst or best depending on your view of it but they really are difficult to contain.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a rose! Golden Celebration has shown her first bloom - she's so blousey! The smell is divine 

















We've put one of the metal bows in front to support the lower bits of it. I'll have to stake it until it gets stronger though.

Honestly, I'm so happy 

Generous Gardener is growing so well. I've tied her for support, so hopefully will be okay. I am looking forward to her flowering too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a rose! Golden Celebration has shown her first bloom - she's so blousey! The smell is divine
> 
> View attachment 492931
> View attachment 492933
> ...


Hooray, that's lovely though there's no such thing as an un-lovely rose.  Years ago all roses had a smell but not nowadays sadly.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I have one peony flower  out of 10! I hope the others open.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a rose! Golden Celebration has shown her first bloom - she's so blousey! The smell is divine
> 
> View attachment 492931
> View attachment 492933
> ...


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> I have one peony flower  out of 10! I hope the others open.
> 
> View attachment 492937


Pretty colour … will look lovely if they all come out


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Think this has maxed out at 3 … can't see any more buds.

Only it's first year so maybe better next year.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

This year's first Golden Wings flower. @Mrs Funkin my Hypericum is below. How is yours this year?









Another view of my monster Black Lace









My thornless rambler Veilchenblau. It is one of the few remaining plants that was here when I moved in over thirty-five years ago.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@QOTN do you prune the Sambucus?

I usually do, but must get the timing wrong as usually no flowers.

Must have got it right this year as I have buds


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Bought a little of my garden into the house
IMG_2302 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Sweet William and Sweet Pea..............It smells divine


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> @QOTN do you prune the Sambucus?
> I usually do, but must get the timing wrong as usually no flowers.
> Must have got it right this year as I have buds


You may have gathered my garden is rather crowded. When I first managed to get the Black Lace I squashed it in between a Buddleia Black Knight and a silvery cotoneaster. (My 96 year old neighbour said she could not understand why I put it there as I couldn't see it from the house. She only looks over the fence so doesn't know what it is like closer to the house!)

I was so grateful it deigned to thrive, I have not pruned it. I just keep cutting back the bushes either side. They are now shadows of their former selves.

All that is a roundabout way of saying I am not the best person to ask about pruning Elder. Sorry.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I have a total of six, last year there was a solitary bloom. Also a new single cream double one that I had to tie in to the trellis as it was on the floor, from another plant, hopeful that there will be more next year. The £2 snapdragon from Morrisons last year has overwintered well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@QOTN my hypericum are just starting to flower...not sure there will be as many flowers as last year though.

Had to remove a couple of big branches from the Hoheria trees this morning, as it was so windy and they were so bowed down after the rain. It makes me sad but I know it's for the best. Also we took out a big branch from the coprosma as it was bending right over.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Robbie still comes to check on me but only stays now if I am digging but he has sent Baby Robbie to keep me company. If anything he is even bolder than his dad. I have nearly trod on him.


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

QOTN said:


> Robbie still comes to check on me but only stays now if I am digging but he has sent Baby Robbie to keep me company. If anything he is even bolder than his dad. I have nearly trod on him.
> View attachment 493261
> 
> 
> View attachment 493263


That's a baby Robin?
I've never seen a baby one that colour before.
He's so cute


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Suggie's Mum said:


> That's a baby Robin?
> I've never seen a baby one that colour before.
> He's so cute


His dad was raised in the garden last year and attached himself to me. I think he was slightly bigger than Baby Robbie when I first saw him and I thought he was a girl. Having looked it up I discovered many people think, erroneously, that this pattern is a girl. Robbie gradually turned into the usual redbreast but this year I will take more pics. I just hope he survives. I used to worry that Robbie was too friendly but he actually doesn't turn up when some people are in the garden so perhaps he is not as stupid as I thought.


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

ewelsh said:


> I would say I attempt at being a gardener, most of my time spent is maintenance, the lawns are for the dogs really, which takes a lot of hours. I leave all outside the main garden free for wildlife which is actually beautiful. I like to have a calm relaxed feeling from my beds, I do prefer shrubs, trees and adore roses so I stick in a few seasonal flowers to brighten things up, I have been told I am a traditional romantic with my garden, I don't see that at all, but my taste is definitely changing with age.
> 
> I have been waiting 6 months for my roses, I can't tell you the feeling I get from walking underneath and the scent is just… anyone remember your Grans rose talcum powder.. well its like that. The photos don't do it justice actually, one more year I hope I will have my arch. They rain will come now and spoil them all
> 
> ...


Nice 
My dad used to have a tea rose in his garden that grew big heads that smelled gorgeous.
One Christmas I cut some flowers and put them in a vase.
That Christmas morning was the best smell ever...the lovely scent of those roses mixed with the basket of fresh fruit we had.
It's weird how little things like that can stick with you always


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Suggie's Mum said:


> That's a baby Robin?
> I've never seen a baby one that colour before.
> He's so cute


Like most baby birds, they don't look like their parents until they've moulted again and developed their new adult plumage. 
Can be difficult identifying fledglings as they need to be dull and fade unto the background so as not to be predated


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You'd never think my hypericum was only three years old, its humungus and taking over the border. Think I'll have to give it a haircut before next year. It's got hundreds of buds and just started to flower today.










Orange geum









Benjamin Britten rose - a lovely bright red










Fuschia which started flowering in early April










The Poet's Wife is well on its way now


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Favourite rose in the garden, don't know the name.









Definitely plant collectors here. It's not unheard of to have plants still in their pots waiting to planted for years.
This year I've really been motivated to try harder at the gardening bit (although my parents do employ someone to do most of the workload). 
We're trying to add more plants to spaces and then maybe it'll stop some of the weeds taking hold and give less of an unkept look.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Bleu Magenta doing its best to hide the log store.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

My peony flowers are all opening but are also wilting as they get bigger 










Perhaps they need support of they come back next year.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Somebody mentioned pruning elder?

Next door to me changed hands at the end of last year. There was a huge, out of control black Elder in the garden, and the new owner chopped it literally right down to the ground.

I thought it was killed but it’s now grown back to about 4-5 feet tall, loads of bushy growth.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Linda Weasel said:


> Somebody mentioned pruning elder?
> 
> Next door to me changed hands at the end of last year. There was a huge, out of control black Elder in the garden, and the new owner chopped it literally right down to the ground.
> 
> I thought it was killed but it's now grown back to about 4-5 feet tall, loads of bushy growth.


They do take a good prune, but if the timing is wrong you miss the flowers.

That's what happened with mine before.

I seem to have got it right this year as buds are forming … if only I could remember when I cut it right back! 

I think it was around March?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Who on here would like this? 
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/104...c866ff3a4f08af48c23921495a0b9d7cee:1043816998

Or this
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/114...h_query=plantaholic&ref=sr_gallery-1-33&pro=1

Or one of these?
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/932...ch_query=plantaholic&ref=sr_gallery-1-3&col=1


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I already have one T-shirt given to me by a friend which sums me up, a 'has been.'









on the back


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

James Galway is attempting an invasion of my house









Generous Gardener is bigger than ever this year. I think I shall have to be more severe with next winter's pruning. Does anybody know if the timing affects the strength of the stems? Many of my David Austin roses are hanging their heads this year. That is the only thing I can think of that may have been different from previous years.









A close-up of the two shrubs that screen the view of my neighbour's oil tank, Philadelphus Belle Etoile and Leycesteria Formosa


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> Who on here would like this?
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/1043816998/im-a-plantaholic-shirt-plant-therapy?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=plantaholic&ref=sc_gallery-1-12&pro=1&col=1&plkey=bde13bc866ff3a4f08af48c23921495a0b9d7cee:1043816998
> 
> Or this
> ...


Number 2 and 3


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Finally, got out in the garden and planted some of my recent purchases 

Was hoping to cut the grass but it started to rain 

Still more plants to put in


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I've been taking some more rose pics. Skylark and Desdemona are first year Austin's so have some developing to do. Ur are already lovely.

The scent from Desdemona is knock out x


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

David Austin 'Swan,' no longer available but a favourite with people who visit my garden.









This year's first Sarah Bernhardt flower


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I might take a walk around our little estate and take some photos of all the beautiful roses. It’s funny, I’ve never really noticed roses before and suddenly I have. 

Here’s a question, if you have established roses that prolifically flower - do you cut some to enjoy indoors too, or do you feel they should be just in your garden?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I might take a walk around our little estate and take some photos of all the beautiful roses. It's funny, I've never really noticed roses before and suddenly I have.
> Here's a question, if you have established roses that prolifically flower - do you cut some to enjoy indoors too, or do you feel they should be just in your garden?


Another convert!

I don't have flowers indoors because of all the cats but I expect the cut roses you can buy are specially bred.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I might take a walk around our little estate and take some photos of all the beautiful roses. It's funny, I've never really noticed roses before and suddenly I have.
> 
> Here's a question, if you have established roses that prolifically flower - do you cut some to enjoy indoors too, or do you feel they should be just in your garden?


I never bother to cut my flowers for indoors.

There is a spectacular rose covering a fence and hanging over the pavement round the corner … a small, open face in a rich strawberry colour.

Might have to take a walk one night and nick a few bits for cuttings … don't think they'll be missed


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

Does anyone have any idea on what can kill my roses so quickly please?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I don’t know much about plant diseases, but a quick Google makes me think it could be Rose Die Back.

Look on the RHS website for ways to deal with it.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

@Suggie's Mum Agree with Lurcher above, looks to be die back. Die back is very hard to fix, much easier to prevent though obviously that doesn't help you now. I can see black spot on the lower parts too, so it could be that the plant was weakened by that and then got die back.


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

Lurcherlad said:


> I don't know much about plant diseases, but a quick Google makes me think it could be Rose Die Back.
> 
> Look on the RHS website for ways to deal with it.


Thanks


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

LittleEms said:


> @Suggie's Mum Agree with Lurcher above, looks to be die back. Die back is very hard to fix, much easier to prevent though obviously that doesn't help you now. I can see black spot on the lower parts too, so it could be that the plant was weakened by that and then got die back.


Thanks


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I might take a walk around our little estate and take some photos of all the beautiful roses. It's funny, I've never really noticed roses before and suddenly I have.
> 
> Here's a question, if you have established roses that prolifically flower - do you cut some to enjoy indoors too, or do you feel they should be just in your garden?


Personally I cut one or two for indoors, especially the sweet smelling one.
It's nice to have a couple in a vase to enjoy both inside and out and I think it helps to brighten things up.


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

LittleEms said:


> @Suggie's Mum Agree with Lurcher above, looks to be die back. Die back is very hard to fix, much easier to prevent though obviously that doesn't help you now. I can see black spot on the lower parts too, so it could be that the plant was weakened by that and then got die back.


Thanks


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Some of my summer bedding flowers are so slow this year,










Hanging basket is coming along



















I spot a hollyhock sprouting here, how its at the front of the bed I don't know.










Geranium is doing well









Look at my beauty, she has been battered lately but is still gorgeous.










My arch isn't quiet there yet, IF I had tied the clematis in better it might look better.

I've hardly had any foxgloves this year, normally I have too many.









My little wild flower trough has Forget-me- not mingling throughout, which are for my cat Lou Lou.










Mt rose hedge, is coming along @Mrs Funkin this photo really doesn't do it justice


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

ewelsh said:


> Some of my summer bedding flowers are so slow this year,
> 
> View attachment 493899
> 
> ...


I think they look lovely.
Your Lou Lou likes forget-me-not! That's so cute :Cat
My Suggie used to like Gypsophelia.
I tried to create a small garden at the front last year, thinking roses, lavender and rosemary would look nice, and with a couple of heathers in the middle. But it seems this year that it's been over-run by poppies.























By the way looks to me like you have a lovely garden


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Had a busy morning in the garden 

Planted my new Antirrhinum´s in front of the raised Dahlia bed. I have pink Scabiosa to fill in the gaps soon.









Also potted up my little Dahlietta. I am impatient for my big Dahlias so got one of these for the meantime! My lovely salvia in the background.









Pleased with my Erigeron at the moment. I have tons of it growing as it's a favourite and I'll be using it to fill a huuuge pot out the front along with some special Dianthus when they arrive.









Herbs and veggie patch doing good too! The patch is really starting to grow now with the better weather, the blueberries in the cage on the right are nearly ready, yum! Wildflowers are in the part at the front, with a big bare patch Mr. Charlie has designed for a day bed 

















And found a lot of ladybird larvae which is exciting!









And of course Supervisor Bugs


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Some of my summer bedding flowers are so slow this year,
> 
> View attachment 493899
> 
> ...


Looks absolutely lovely @ewelsh. Is that Dolly or Phoebe I see in the last photo?

@Suggie's Mum, those poppies looks gorgeous.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Beautiful space @ewelsh ! I need more roses now haha. I bet that hedge is going to be something special.

Poppies are gorgeous @Suggie's Mum


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> Looks absolutely lovely @ewelsh. Is that Dolly or Phoebe I see in the last photo?
> 
> @Suggie's Mum, those poppies looks gorgeous.


I think its Dolly :Hilarious

@Suggie's Mum love your poppies, will you save the seeds? I haven't had any this year, this weather has really played havoc with my garden.

@LittleEms Love that pretty little Dahlietta and your Erigeron, I think @Charity has a beauty too, I will have to get some, do you just cut back after flowering to get another show? 
Also love your veg and fruit patch, I hardly bother now with fruit as the damn grass snakes eat everything I have, I really dislike untangling the stroppy things from the netting. 
Where did you get your compost bins from, they look super, are they snake proof? Again my compost is just a humongous pile and I let it rot down, again the grass snake and adders love it and I hate moving things around so I would love to have a snake free safe compost heap.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

@ewelsh For Erigeron you don't need to do much at all, it will continue to flower until the autumn. I never deadhead, just chop it back a bit in the autumn if it looks scraggly after flowering. The one in the pic is about 3 years old now. It'd be bigger if it wasn't in partial shade.

Thank you! Here is is from the other side.









You can see it's quite small and spaced out, and about a third is wildflowers, we don't grow too much. I like to mix flowers in too, you can see some nasturtium and the metal frame on the far left is sweet peas.

The compost bins were from the garden center about 8 years ago! They're fab though. The brand is Garantia. I did have a mouse family in one last year (very cute) but so far they've been snake proof!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Suggie's Mum poppies seem to be prolific this year. I had a few pathetic examples last year from seeds chucked in the beds, but this year they are more beefy 

Yours give a lovely display.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That’s a perfect veg fruit plot, I love flowers in amongst veg too, my snakes would love to live there, yum yum :Hilarious


Thanks for the comp bin links, I just looked and they are out of stock, but I will keep an eye for some out of season.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lovely pics @LittleEms. The Dhalia is gorgeous.

I bought a tray of bedding Dhalia last year and have had 4 come through the winter and now growing well. No idea what the flowers will be like ….


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Garden is looking lovely @ewelsh!

Lots to keep you busy


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you know @Lurcherlad, all winter I am itching to get out and garden and miss not having my hands dirty, spring I seem to plan, plant, wait and get more excited, then suddenly I am non stop and get exasperated by all the work to do and think "just mow the lot" but after a days work in the garden I come inside aching have a cuppa look at my garden and its all worth it and I'm happy :Hilarious


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

@ewelsh we mostly get slow worms here, I suspect the snakes all live in my neighbours bonfire pile! Thankfully the sw's don't munch my produce!

Thanks @Lurcherlad Dahlias are my favourite ! I have 5 in the raised bed, one out front and many in pots. I hope yours do well!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> I spot a hollyhock sprouting here, how its at the front of the bed I don't know.


My hollyhocks always seed at the front of beds. It is very stupid of them because they are so large they get in the way so get dug out and anyway, mine have rust so have all the leaves removed at the base. Then they look awful. Having said all that, @ewelsh I can't see one in your pic.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Heritage is still my favourite rose even though David Austin have discontinued it.









@GingerNinja my peonies always droop too. The last pic of my first Sarah Bernhardt flower definitely does not look good so I asked a nearby Tree Lily to support this one. Unfortunately the other flowers have nothing comparable so are also looking sad.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@QOTN your heritage rose is stunning!

I can't get out in the garden today (need new feet!) but I just took this out the window, you can see all the flowers are too heavy, but still very pretty and smell divine 

This was the bed that you said showed potential last year and all I've done is removed some overgrown plants... then the peony popped up!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> @QOTN your heritage rose is stunning!
> 
> I can't get out in the garden today (need new feet!) but I just took this out the window, you can see all the flowers are too heavy, but still very pretty and smell divine
> 
> This was the bed that you said showed potential last year and all I've done is removed some overgrown plants... then the peony popped up!


I know the feeling. I need new legs and possibly a new hip. Such a waste of a good gardening day.

Your peony looks much more upright than mine. It may be the double flowers are too heavy for the stems. I have just bought Shirley Temple so if she flowers next year, I may be able to test my theory.

I would also like a single but they take up so much room for a fairly short season of interest.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just back from a theatre trip to London (Witness for the Prosecution by Agatha Christie) and went out in the garden to give those plants in need a good soak.

Still a few yet to be planted :Bag

Yesterday planted up some French beans which were being offered “help yourself” by MIL’s neighbour last Sunday … hoping I get a few meals worth.

Also have a few tomato plans popped up in the pots of gladioli I’d started off in home made compost … see what they produce 

Having cleared space at the end of the garden and now the neighbour’s massive conifers have gone (which took all the light) I want to make some planters on legs to pop some spare plants from cuttings and maybe a few veggies. I’ll wrap the legs with copper tape and use new compost to thwart attacks by the slugs and snails.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I *may* be looking at the David Austin website...


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I *may* be looking at the David Austin website...


I wonder why you would do that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I have a very large pot that may need a rose in it (it was D's mum's pot, it's rather large) and I also have a planter with a trellis over the back that currently contains two wallflowers which are definitely at the end of their time - they've served me well for several years - but I thought a nice rose in there, then it could have some fun across the trellis too? 

Went to someone's house today for a BBQ and their garden has so many beautiful roses in it. I suspect it was bought from someone who loved the garden and roses very much, they are so well established. I was rather envious.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

There may not be many roses suited to being planted in a pot. They usually have deep roots. I have two cuttings in pots but they are not destined to be there forever.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

There are plenty that can stay in pots, it all depends on the final size. David Austin has a whole section on their site for pot roses


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Mrs Funkin This rose has been in a large pot (with a hardy fuschia) for several years now and seems happy enough.

I give it a good soak every few days through dry weather and try to remember to feed it (it's a bit hit and miss … been fed once since spring this year with liquid seaweed). I also keep it deadheaded through the flowering season to a leaf joint and pruned every year to contain it's size.

It's an Iceburg climber.

I think so long as the pot is large enough and you look after it water and food wise a rose could flourish…. some probably more than others.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Now that I’m actually planting more than ever does anyone know where to recycle the pots?
Do most garden centres take them back?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Arny said:


> Now that I'm actually planting more than ever does anyone know where to recycle the pots?
> Do most garden centres take them back?


Some do.

The coloured ones can go in our council plastic recycling but the black ones apparently don't get picked out by the detection system so end up in landfill.

Therefore, I keep hold of the black ones and reuse them as much as possible. Even using the smaller ones upside down as "crocks" in large containers to save on compost.

Stacks in sheltered, out of the way spots behind the shed make great bug hotels 

I keep meaning to contact the local Horticultural Society to see if their members would use them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We were told on our tour of the recycling plant (yes, really - and yes it was great fun!) that our council don't recycle them, even if it says they do on the individual tray. So might be worth checking with your individual council.

I hadn't thought of a climber in a pot @Lurcherlad I was thinking more of a patio rose, where they stay quite small, but that looks lovely. I wonder if I could grow one somewhere. I'm tempted by a patio rose though as some are more classically rose shaped, IYKWIM?


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

I know my local garden center recycles any pot you take so definitely enquire!
I’ve never had to since myself and a friend reuse so many each year to fill her greenhouse that we’ve had to ask people for their old ones that they’re throwing out!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

You could always take some type of reusable containers from home and transfer the plants in the car park, leaving all the plastic ones in the trolley for the garden centre and or nursery to dispose of.

A bit cheeky maybe, but I often see packaging left in a store’s trolley. 

If the problem is pushed backed to the sellers, maybe they will lobby the people at the start of the chain?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cut 5 Cucumbers so far............I wonder if I'll beat last year record crop of 63 from one plant

Looking promising


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

@Lurcherlad that is impressive.
I had a Mutabilis cutting in a pot over my Ben's grave. It grew huge to my surprise until I discovered it had grown through the bottom of the pot.

@Mrs Funkin I thought you meant a large rose when you mentioned trellis. There are plenty of small roses available but not in the David Austin catalogue any longer and may not be the form you are seeking. Of the ones listed on the website as being suitable for containers, I only have Wildeve which is disappointing even though planted in the ground. (I expect I don't give my roses enough care.)


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We were told on our tour of the recycling plant (yes, really - and yes it was great fun!) that our council don't recycle them, even if it says they do on the individual tray. So might be worth checking with your individual council.


Yes I was under the impression none of them could be recycled due to the type of plastic.



Lurcherlad said:


> You could always take some type of reusable containers from home and transfer the plants in the car park, leaving all the plastic ones in the trolley for the garden centre and or nursery to dispose of.
> 
> A bit cheeky maybe, but I often see packaging left in a store's trolley.
> 
> If the problem is pushed backed to the sellers, maybe they will lobby the people at the start of the chain?


That'd be one way to get force me to plant them out quicker 
Think I'll try your idea of seeing if anyone could reuse them.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

LittleEms said:


> I've never had to since myself and a friend reuse so many each year to fill her greenhouse that we've had to ask people for their old ones that they're throwing out!


Thanks, I'll ask if anyone wants them. Hadn't really thought of that.


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

Charity said:


> Looks absolutely lovely @ewelsh. Is that Dolly or Phoebe I see in the last photo?
> 
> @Suggie's Mum, those poppies looks gorgeous.


@ewelash Thanks. I can't take credit for them though. I think a certain couple of Blackbirds can take that. They just grew big on their own.
Last year we only had one pink plant, but this year we seem to have plenty. I think the rain has helped blacky grow them, and it's nice to have different colours too


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

LittleEms said:


> Beautiful space @ewelsh ! I need more roses now haha. I bet that hedge is going to be something special.
> 
> Poppies are gorgeous @Suggie's Mum


@LittleEms Thank you. The rain has helped the blackbirds bring some lovely colours to the garden this year


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

Lurcherlad said:


> @Suggie's Mum poppies seem to be prolific this year. I had a few pathetic examples last year from seeds chucked in the beds, but this year they are more beefy
> 
> Yours give a lovely display.


@Lurcherlad Thank you. There definitely are more this year, and I didn't even plant them. But either way they still look lovely, even though they're overcrowding my lavender


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

One of my two "I Am McMillan" roses has started to flower 









and my pelargoniums are doing well so far this year

















as are these and the fan flowers that I bought in B&Q a couple of weeks ago









last year's penstemon are looking good too


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Waaaaaaaaaaa  My just about to burst into bloom Golden Celebration rose lost it's just about to bloom head  It was entirely my fault, I was trying to support it as it was so heavy on a thin, new stem and it snapped  

In other garden news, we did some trimming of shrubs today, so it looks much tidier. I have no idea what I'm doing really, but I figure keeping things tidy is a good start. 

Oh and we went to the library earlier and they had orange and white pelargoniums in the big pots out the front. So now I want some orange pelargoniums, hahahaha. So fickle!


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I love a clash of colour and my hybrid tea rose, mamma Mia does just that.

I also like the fact it is from a rose breeder in Cheshire, where I'm originally from x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That's a shame @Mrs Funkin … hope more buds come.

That orange rose is stunning @MissKittyKat.

I definitely need more orange, yellow and red flowers.

My garden is mostly pinks, purples and white … it needs more pizzazz


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That rose is the rose I have in my head @MissKittyKat 

Just beautiful.

There are three more buds on there @Lurcherlad I shall just have to be more careful. Too heavy handed, clearly.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> That's a shame @Mrs Funkin … hope more buds come.
> 
> That orange rose is stunning @MissKittyKat.
> 
> ...





Mrs Funkin said:


> That rose is the rose I have in my head @MissKittyKat
> 
> Just beautiful.
> 
> There are three more buds on there @Lurcherlad I shall just have to be more careful. Too heavy handed, clearly.


I wouldn't normally recommend a hybrid tea but the blooms really are old school beautiful. This one I bought but I also have a red one which was already in the garden, no idea what it is but also lovely.

Fryers roses must have had an Abba vibe going on as this is Mamma Mia but they also have a Floribunda called Super Trooper.

You can see it here clashing with the purple Rhapsody in Blue, pink Sir John Mills and purpleish Eyes for you. There is another yellow in there Mountbatten but that hasn't yet flowered.

I love my roses but accept they get black spot as I just don't give them enough water being on the south east, they really don't mind and I'm not fussy.


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

MissKittyKat said:


> I love a clash of colour and my hybrid tea rose, mamma Mia does just that.
> 
> I also like the fact it is from a rose breeder in Cheshire, where I'm originally from x
> View attachment 494095
> [/QUOT





ewelsh said:


> Do you know @Lurcherlad, all winter I am itching to get out and garden and miss not having my hands dirty, spring I seem to plan, plant, wait and get more excited, then suddenly I am non stop and get exasperated by all the work to do and think "just mow the lot" but after a days work in the garden I come inside aching have a cuppa look at my garden and its all worth it and I'm happy :Hilarious


@ewelsh It's worth it all when you see your garden burst into colour isn't it?
Satisfying to know you helped it get to there :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

MissKittyKat said:


> I love a clash of colour and my hybrid tea rose, mamma Mia does just that.
> 
> I also like the fact it is from a rose breeder in Cheshire, where I'm originally from x
> View attachment 494095


Oh this is a beautiful rose, reminds me of the Woolworth Roses, anyone remember them?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This rose is now in full bloom and climbing ever higher into the Lilac. I deadhead it regularly and it flowers for weeks.


















The one against the fence is her "baby" … a cutting taken about 3 years ago.

The one in front is an unknown standard bought from Sainsbury's a couple of years ago.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> This rose is now in full bloom and climbing ever higher into the Lilac. I deadhead it regularly and it flowers for weeks.
> 
> View attachment 494155
> 
> ...


That looks lovely @Lurcherlad. I'm loving all these pink roses


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Finally some flowers are appearing!

Here is Generous Gardener getting ready (I'm very excited!) - I can't believe how rapidly it's growing.

















I was worried the Callistemon wouldn't flower this year after we cut it back quite a lot but it's going well. The same plant to the right is behind this one and only just starting to flower. Maybe that's nice though to prolong the season!










Oooh Golden Celebration literally popped out this morning when I propped her up. The stems are so new and the flowers so heavy that she needs a bit of help.










Hypericum starting to look ready to go.










For about the last three years I keep saying I think the lavender won't last another year but it keeps going. It's so close to bursting open - then prepare for the bees. Please ignore washing…oh and Oscar trimming the edges. He's very helpful - also useful for scale to show the size of the lavenders.










This is the planter with trellis on the back I was wondering about putting roses in. I've tried jasmine (didn't like the sea air), wallflowers have been okay but they've done four or five seasons now, so are ready to go. My other thoughts was maybe a couple of hebes I'm there so there's always something in it, even in winter? Seems a waste of a trellis though? Open to all suggestions from experienced folk!










Little lavenders have bloomed very early. No idea why, we have one pot of them each side of the doors.










Finally a pot of Platinum Jubilee colour themed calibroacha - they were very disappointing, this was the best of a bad bunch. Again they seem not to like the sea air. Will probably stick to pelargoniums as pot bedding plants from now on.










It's scorching here today! I am always thankful for the sea breeze.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

@Mrs Funkin My favourite trellis plants are honeysuckle, Clematis tibetana (looks fab all year) and Thunbergia alata


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I just wanted to share my excitement with others who will understand!

I've bought a 2nd hand 6x6ft greenhouse for £45 from a lady who lives on the other side of our village, it's got a pane of glass that's got a corner missing but otherwise all intact bar needing a good clean, got 2nd oldest son & my daughter to help me dismantle & bring half of it home on Monday & we collected the rest of it tonight.

This is a game changer, I can grow melons & cucumbers & have somewhere to put the grape vine my next door neighbour gave me last year.

I'm a very happy bunny right now


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That was a bargain  @simplysardonic

We shall expect great things ….


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> That was a bargain  @simplysardonic
> 
> We shall expect great things ….


The melons I'm especially looking forward to growing again, I used to grow them in my dad's greenhouse when he lived down the road- they were never particularly large (maybe big orange sized), but they more than made up for it by being juicy & absolutely delicious.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Managed an hour and a half in the garden this morning, before the heat drove me inside …. Apparently 24 Celsius here in sunny Essex at the moment. Peaking at 27.

Any plants that looked a bit droopy has had a drink


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Little White Pet (pic for @Charity )









@Mrs Funkin I think your Hypericum Androsaemum is happier than mine, perhaps because it is cherished instead of being considered an intruder









I have Lychnis Coronaria 'Alba' dotted around my garden to give me my white flower 'fix' now the Hesperis have finished. @Lurcherlad how is yours doing?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Went and spent far to much at the garden centre on Monday, could have spent a load more

Redid the alpine trough, need to slot in some houseleeks around the stone









One or two of these aren't new









I've had the green and red grass since last year, I just love the colours


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@QOTN I only have the dark vivid pink one flowering so far … not sure if any of the white will come up.

I know I nicked some seeds, but seem to remember buying some seedlings online … or am I imagining it???

I saw a pale pink one the other day … but still keeping an eye out for a decent sized white plant to buy.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> @QOTN I only have the dark vivid pink one flowering so far … not sure if any of the white will come up.
> 
> I know I nicked some seeds, but seem to remember buying some seedlings online … or am I imagining it???
> 
> I saw a pale pink one the other day … but still keeping an eye out for a decent sized white plant to buy.


I thought you bought a white plant.

Correction. I just checked and you deadheaded somebody's plant. Mine seed everywhere. I wonder if a small one would survive the post.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Little White Pet (pic for @Charity )
> View attachment 494505
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @QOTN, I love that little rose, I wish I still had it. Think I might get it again, sure I can find a space somewhere. 

My hypericum is romping away










I love my hanging baskets this year, they are really performing well



















Unfortunately this rose, which has lots of buds on the top, is growing into my cat netting










The daisy border as I call it, they self seed everywhere but I love them










like on our patio


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Charity said:


> Thanks @QOTN, I love that little rose, I wish I still had it. Think I might get it again, sure I can find a space somewhere.
> 
> My hypericum is romping away
> 
> ...


I love those daisies. I was at someone's house who has them growing amongst the stones on her patio, it just looked lovely


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

QOTN said:


> I thought you bought a white plant.
> 
> Correction. I just checked and you deadheaded somebody's plant. Mine seed everywhere. I wonder if a small one would survive the post.


Plants do get sent through the post … I shall just keep my eyes peeled for one … I'm bound to go to a nursery or garden centre soon!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a hypericum in the front garden which is overgrown, I trimmed it a bit in Spring but it needs taming!

For @rona a little deer that was very happy munching on my nettles on the wild side of the garden


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh my @GingerNinja, what a treat! 

I've had a lady fox visit the garden recently.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@GingerNinja, lovely picture, you lucky thing


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

ewelsh said:


> I think its Dolly :Hilarious
> 
> @Suggie's Mum love your poppies, will you save the seeds? I haven't had any this year, this weather has really played havoc with my garden.
> 
> ...


@ewelsh Thank you. I'm going to save the seeds. Never seen or had purple poppies before and it would be nice to have some next year if I can, weather permitting.


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh my @GingerNinja, what a treat!
> 
> I've had a lady fox visit the garden recently.


Did you get a picture?


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

Lurcherlad said:


> Just back from a theatre trip to London (Witness for the Prosecution by Agatha Christie) and went out in the garden to give those plants in need a good soak.
> 
> Still a few yet to be planted :Bag
> 
> ...


Hope they grow for you 
I planted plenty of veggies; tomato, carrots, peas, green beans, lettuce, beetroot, fennel and marigold but not one grew.
All that's ended up growing this year is Catmint, and I didn't plant it in that plot :Facepalm









The only one that seems happy with this is Suggie.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The Generous Gardener has bloomed  She smells glorious too.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh lovely @Mrs Funkin its a lovely feeling on your first bloom


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Oh lovely @Mrs Funkin its a lovely feeling on your first bloom


It really is. It is obviously now blowing a b****y gale so she will be in a right state tomorrow


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Suggie's Mum said:


> Did you get a picture?


No … not quick enough 

She probably has cubs to feed and was hoovering up any leftovers from the birds.

OH says "don't feed the fox" …. I agreed … but have put a few scraps out now and then


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Suggie's Mum said:


> The only one that seems happy with this is Suggie.


Was going to say, someone seems happy 


Lurcherlad said:


> No … not quick enough
> 
> She probably has cubs to feed and was hoovering up any leftovers from the birds.
> 
> OH says "don't feed the fox" …. I agreed … but have put a few scraps out now and then


When my parents were clearing my grandparents house my mum was sat in the breakfast room (yes they were posh) when a fox comes to join her. Probably came to see why his regular meals had stopped.

Some pictures from the past two days.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Arny the roses are gorgeous colours 

Is that a young blackbird?

We raised a couple that we took off some boys who had taken a nest out of a tree unch

A male and female … still with yellow on their beaks.

The local kids helped by digging up worms and we fed them using round ended tweezers.

They flourished, thankfully, and learned to fly in our living room.

They "flew the nest" gradually into the safety of our garden with access to a shed and eventually gained full independence.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The poor Solanum has taken another five to the floor 

It's curly stem (from growing through a trellis … bad move on my part) just isn't sturdy enough to support the heavy foliage and flowers, even supported.

I shall have to take the loppers to it low down and try to get it growing straight.

I have some cuttings from last year and will take a few more too. Such a good plant though. The flowers are a lovely blue


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh that's a shame @Lurcherlad  hopefully it can be sorted out. It's so disappointing though, I share your pain.


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

Arny said:


> Was going to say, someone seems happy
> 
> When my parents were clearing my grandparents house my mum was sat in the breakfast room (yes they were posh) when a fox comes to join her. Probably came to see why his regular meals had stopped.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

GingerNinja said:


> I have a hypericum in the front garden which is overgrown, I trimmed it a bit in Spring but it needs taming!
> 
> For @rona a little deer that was very happy munching on my nettles on the wild side of the garden
> View attachment 494573


Must have caused a little excitement. As long as it only eats Nettles and grass 
Deer is one thing I do not get in my garden.



simplysardonic said:


> This is a game changer, I can grow melons & cucumbers & have somewhere to put the grape vine my next door neighbour gave me last year.


My greenhouse is my favourite bit of the garden. 



rona said:


> Cut 5 Cucumbers so far............I wonder if I'll beat last year record crop of 63 from one plant
> 
> Looking promising


Another 6 this week.............that's 11 already :Wideyed

Started picking my tomatoes, though buying in for my salads still because my tomatoes don't get out of the greenhouse before I've eaten them


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Don’t get deer in the garden although I have seen and heard muntjac in the fields at the back. We do however, get deer on our caravan pitch as it’s by woodland. The muntjac are becoming almost tame and not bothering to run off if they see you, there is a three legged one apparently although I’ve not seen it. Have had red deer on occasions. I saw another type of deer once which I couldn’t readily identify but I think could have been Chinese water deer as their number are beginning to increase in Suffolk


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> @Arny the roses are gorgeous colours


Thank you. For the first time ever I put some fertiliser down and I think its really added to the colour.


Lurcherlad said:


> Is that a young blackbird?
> 
> We raised a couple that we took off some boys who had taken a nest out of a tree unch


I thought it might be a robin but I'm not great on the baby birds.
It was certainly following me around like one!
That must have been a lovely experience although I'm sure you you would have preferred not to have had to.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Arny said:


> Thank you. For the first time ever I put some fertiliser down and I think its really added to the colour.
> 
> I thought it might be a robin but I'm not great on the baby birds.
> It was certainly following me around like one!
> That must have been a lovely experience although I'm sure you you would have preferred not to have had to.


Oh right … couldn't tell the size


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So the blue eventually appeared for my Jubilee pots at the front of the house.










Two were this size by the front door and then there are two smaller ones with just one red and one white pelargonium in there with the lobelia.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So the blue eventually appeared for my Jubilee pots at the front of the house.
> 
> View attachment 494793
> 
> ...


That's lovely @Mrs Funkin. I'm sure Her Majesty won't mind.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So the blue eventually appeared for my Jubilee pots at the front of the house.
> 
> View attachment 494793
> 
> ...


Worth the wait 

It seems a good year for our roses.
This one has been in a relatively small pot for years. Doing better now it's not squished near the holly hedge.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So the hebe has flowers - I cut back all the spindly growth at the bottom, not sure if I was meant to or not but it seems happy enough. This is the one that didn't flower the first couple of years it was here.










My much loved hypericum. I know @QOTN isn't a fan of them but there's something about the details of their little flowers that I just love. The one to the right of it which is much taller is a bit behind.










My everlasting sweet pea appears to be absolutely blind. It's growing like mad but not a sign of a flower. I suspect the place I planted it was not the best place for it. Not enough sunshine. I'm still toying with getting rid of the Photinia so I might put it there instead, if it will cope with a transplant. I think it seems pretty tough to be fair!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Climbing rose … gorgeous scent. Need to find a way to support and train it properly.









Good old Feverfew









Vivid pink Lychnis









Salvia Hot Lips









Veronica with a Poppy and Lamium.. good colour co-ord 









Pinky/Peachy rose (another bargain bucket find) with hardy geranium Johnson Blue (I think)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

oops

getting the hang of the new software


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So the **** has flowers


Trying to work out if you were angry about it flowering or somehow the forum thought you were being offensive 😅


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Arny said:


> Trying to work out if you were angry about it flowering or somehow the forum thought you were being offensive 😅


Oh heck! I wonder what was offensive about a Hebe?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahahahaaa! It still is offensive, no matter how I try to type it. 

H
E
B
E


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahahahaaa! It still is offensive, no matter how I try to type it.
> 
> H
> E
> ...


How on Earth is that offensive, it’s a name of a plant, unless it’s yet another innocuous word that’s been pinched and become something offensive


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I do like the colour of the Veronica in your picture with the poppy @Lurcherlad


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I do like the colour of the Veronica in your picture with the poppy @Lurcherlad


The Poppy is self seeded … nature knows what she’s doing 😉

I should buy more Veronica … so attractive and pretty hardy. They don’t seem phased in my crowded borders… some other tall plants (Echinacea for one) can’t cope with such conditions and don’t come back.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> The Poppy is self seeded … nature knows what she’s doing 😉
> 
> I should buy more Veronica … so attractive and pretty hardy. They don’t seem phased in my crowded borders… some other tall plants (Echinacea for one) can’t cope with such conditions and don’t come back.


I’ve had that problem too with echinacea and I love them so much, but it’s just a waste of money. I keep the borders crowded in order to keep the weeds down as we are often away for long periods


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I went to the nice independent garden centre today on the way home from GP. It was awful  Everything was half dead and looked totally neglected, totally different than when I bought the flowers for the Jubilee pots there a while back. So sad  I went in case they had any orange pelargoniums but they didn't. Was going to do some garden things but it's too hot out there, despite the little breeze.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That ticks me off @Mrs Funkin … supermarkets are the worst for neglecting plants.

They leave them squashed under low shelves so they develop bent over and forget to water them. Then have to chuck them away

Such a waste.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I went to my local plant centre today and oh my goodness it was a very hot 45 minutes walking round! They take fantastic care of the plants but I did see a few wilting in the heat (my car registered 26) even with their care. I bought a few shrubs and some perenials, including a salvia and I think phlox - I just picked up what I liked that had lots of bees round it! 

Can anyone recommend a decent long hosepipe? I seem to have mislaid mine and can't for the life of me remember if I have seen it since the house move 🥴

I like the idea of the lightweight flexible ones but see lots of negative reviews. I then look at Hoselock on reels and they have negative reviews too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@GingerNinja we have the wall mounted Hozelock reel, so good we bought another for the front. They do the auto wind in thing - we paid less than this but I think all the prices are bonkers at the moment - I think we got ours in Argos on special offer but they only have the 40m one there at the moment.









Hozelock Auto-Reel 30m


Order online at Screwfix.com. Wall-mounted reel with self-layering design that automatically rewinds the hose without any kinks. Wall bracket allows for 180º pivot to reach difficult areas of the garden. Can be mounted on brick, concrete and stone walls. Removable from bracket allowing storage...



www.screwfix.com


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> That ticks me off @Mrs Funkin … supermarkets are the worst for neglecting plants.
> 
> They leave them squashed under low shelves so they develop bent over and forget to water them. Then have to chuck them away
> 
> Such a waste.


I actually went to look at roses - it made me sad as they’d all been busy blooming but hadn’t even been dead headed. I wanted to rescue them all and bring them home where they’d at least have had a chance to be happier out of a pot.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Had to take a picture as I’m so happy to finally have colour down the shrubby border  As usual, no colour theme, so it’s red, purple and yellow down there, I just have things I like. There are lots of flower buds on the two Hoheria trees at the bottom of the garden, too. These will be white and I hope I get to enjoy them for more than a day or two this year.










(please excuse the window frame, I didn’t want to lean further out in case I dropped the iPad)


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I like all different colours too and certainly have never considered what should go with what!
I do need some yellow to clash with the pinks and blues 
This is my haul from yesterday, excuse the bin!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

What are the paler pink plants there are a few of please, GN? I love them. So pretty.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> What are the paler pink plants there are a few of please, GN? I love them. So pretty.


That's a large shrub, escallonia pink Elle  it's evergreen so will make that border less drab in the winter.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

GingerNinja said:


> That's a large shrub, escallonia pink Elle  it's evergreen so will make that border less drab in the winter.


It’s a nice variety of escallonia, not seen one like that before


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That’s beautiful @GingerNinja - I love it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lovely selection @GingerNinja 🙂

I’m currently trying to resist the large Salvias (amistad being one of my faves) at the local greengrocer … 3 for £12 …


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> I like all different colours too and certainly have never considered what should go with what!
> I do need some yellow to clash with the pinks and blues
> This is my haul from yesterday, excuse the bin!
> View attachment 573485


What's the blue one?
We're the same, just throw everything in we like.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

First hems of the year Pink Damask


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Arny said:


> What's the blue one?
> We're the same, just throw everything in we like.


It's a Salvia (F... something) Bicolour Blue. I bought a white one too, which smells amazing. The bees seem to love them ☺


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> It's a Salvia (F... something) Bicolour Blue. I bought a white one too, which smells amazing. The bees seem to love them ☺


Thanks. I've never seen one that colour, really pretty.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Stir fry tonight 
IMG_3548 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> I like all different colours too and certainly have never considered what should go with what!
> I do need some yellow to clash with the pinks and blues
> This is my haul from yesterday, excuse the bin!
> View attachment 573485


I've got that pink Gaura (top left) - they're great, just cut them right back when they've finished flowering and they come back each year


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

my roses are in full bloom now, the scent wafting up my garden is gorgeous 




























and my pretty sinks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The roses look spectacular @ewelsh. I love the creamy/white one, especially 😊


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks @Lurcherlad they are stunning, David Austin Kew garden, repeat flowering, thornless and the scent is gorgeous. A lot of dead heading, I struggle to keep up with them all, look at my garden bucket after 30 mins dead heading


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

@ewelsh I am just imagining the lovely fragrance that all those roses give off. My roses are David Austins too and they smell heavenly. I thought my dead heading was a lot today but my! that is some pile.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Gorgeous roses @ewelsh I must admit that I don't know the proper way to dead head  how far down do you cut out is it just the flower you take off,?

I've only ever had flowering shrubs that I leave to do their thing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I was reading my rose book @GingerNinja and it says to dead head a shrub rose to just above a leaf cluster that has five leaves, not three. If you do it to one with five leaves, it will flower again. I don't know if this is true but my book says it  

As for the rambling/climbing rose, this doesn't seem to apply as I couldn't see three or five leaved clusters, so I've just been removing them.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Your rose hedge is going to look spectacular once it’s filled in.


Mrs Funkin said:


> I was reading my rose book @GingerNinja and it says to dead head a shrub rose to just above a leaf cluster that has five leaves, not three. If you do it to one with five leaves, it will flower again. I don't know if this is true but my book says it
> 
> As for the rambling/climbing rose, this doesn't seem to apply as I couldn't see three or five leaved clusters, so I've just been removing them.


That’s interesting, I’ve just been taking the flowers off all these years!

What are people’s thoughts on the longevity of roses?
We had a rose that must have been 25 or so years old and it’s not made an appearance the past couple of years so must have died.
When I googled to see how long they lived it seems to suggest about 10 years for modern roses. Im very surprised at that.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ready to get out into the garden to plant my latest haul (a thank you voucher for running the bbq last weekend 🙂), but sitting in the conservatory with a coffee waiting for all the squirrels and birds to finish their breakfast! ☺


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, for my yellow, pink, coral roses one stem I just cut below the dead head, if a steam has got too long without any buds on it I take it back to try and keep the shape, I am rather brutal with them, they are pretty robust. The rambler I just hack back as they are so vigorous. My hedge roses with cluster blooms I take the whole head off down to the next leaves.
Honestly I think its down to the prep spring time, removing old dead branches and cutting back by 1/3 which looks like I’ve killed it on times and make sure there is air between and no crossing branches, but I’ve never failed. I focus more on trying to keep a shape. My hedge roses are about 4ft x 4ft each so they are getting pretty big now, I will try and contain the height and encourage them to mingle across as I want the whole hedge like a private hedge.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Arny said:


> Your rose hedge is going to look spectacular once it’s filled in.
> 
> That’s interesting, I’ve just been taking the flowers off all these years!
> 
> ...




@Arny if it were me, lasts winter or early spring ( no frost ) i would cut right back and I mean right back to 30cm 😧 remove woody steams leaving nice green steams, also mulch it over the winter and water like mad come spring and feed with rose feeder. Either it will take or it has died. If it does die dont replant a rose in its place. 
Oh an old tip my grand father did was put an old used banana skin at the base of the rose on the soil, for some reason roses like banana skin 😃 yes I have banana skins every where 😂


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Either it will take or it has died. If it does die dont replant a rose in its place.


Unfortunately it’s not come up at all so I guess long dead.
I plan to get a couple of roses for elsewhere though so I best eat some bananas 😁
Thanks for the other tips, I want to get a better shape for the others, apart from cutting back at the moment they’re left to their own devices, so I need not be scared to try.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I saw a tip for planting a replacement rose that has died if there isn’t anywhere else for one …

Dig a big hole, removing the old soil.
Place a good sized sturdy cardboard box in the hole.
Fill with fresh compost or soil and plant new rose.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was reading my rose book @GingerNinja and it says to dead head a shrub rose to just above a leaf cluster that has five leaves, not three. If you do it to one with five leaves, it will flower again. I don't know if this is true but my book says it
> As for the rambling/climbing rose, this doesn't seem to apply as I couldn't see three or five leaved clusters, so I've just been removing them.


I wonder if your book is referring to hybrid teas which are very different from 'our' roses. They tend to have one flower per stem (I think, don't know for sure.)

I agree I see no particular difference between numbers of leaves. 

With David Austin roses and most of my other repeat flowering ones I twist off flowers that have finished and, when the whole spray of flowers is gone, I prune back to the lowest part of the stem before the woody bit. Often there will be no leaves at that point but you can just see a tiny little red lump which indicates there is the potential for a new stem to sprout. Even so most of my roses are much too tall. You could be more cautious because yours are much smaller and just bear in mind, roses are very tough plants.


@Arny I have tried to quote your post but it has disappeared somewhere with this stupid new format. 
Some of my roses came with me from my last house and I have lived here for nearly thirty-six years! Some others give up after about fifteen years. I wonder if it could be related to the vigour of the particular root stock used. I have this year lost a cutting I took from a friend's Ghislaine de Feligonde about twelve years ago but that obviously had no graft.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We walked to the allotments tonight to get rid of some garden waste. I thought I always talk about it so would take a photo. I always say that one day we will have an allotment but I think it’s a lot of hard work! We are lucky to have this on our crazy little “garden estate". 










Here is the area that we are lucky enough to have our green waste - which is collected from March to October. It’s a brilliant facility  and all included in our estate fees for the year. I love that it saves me going to the council tip!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Had a little walk around the garden this morning between running, hanging out washing and going to the supermarket.

I never cease to be amazed at how pretty hypericum flowers are.









I chopped this hydrangea back this spring as I’d nearly binned it. Yes, it is two tone, it can't make it's mind up. It was white last year - but despite the correct compost it doesn't want to be white! 









GG providing some more blooms 









Out of order photos, sorry…more hypericum. Those glossy red berries are amazing.









Close up GG bloom. I wish we had Smello-Vision too. She’s so beautiful 









I may have accidentally bought some plants today. I very nearly bought fire begonias too - they are beautiful. Not seen any in a good while…I know they will play on my mind and I bet I’ll be back for them next week - then they will have all gone.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree about the hypericum flowers and berries. My only complaint is the flower colour! Oh and the way they seed absolutely everywhere, getting their roots down really deep before I even notice them.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Mrs Funkin said:

“I may have accidentally bought some plants today“

How does that happen?

Happens to me a lot… a mystery???


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, @Lurcherlad I think they just called to me and asked me to put them in the sunshine instead of on shelves in the garden centre. You can't blame them  

They are planted, watered, with little bamboo sticks back in the planter to deter any visiting cats/foxes from pooping in there!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Had a little walk around the garden this morning between running, hanging out washing and going to the supermarket.
> 
> I never cease to be amazed at how pretty hypericum flowers are.
> View attachment 573973
> ...


Your rose has grown so much!
Do you have to keep tying it into the trellis? My mum has just bought the same one and now we have to figure out where and how to train it.
Thinking on the side of the house.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Arny said:


> Your rose has grown so much!
> Do you have to keep tying it into the trellis? My mum has just bought the same one and now we have to figure out where and how to train it.
> Thinking on the side of the house.


I bought some thick garden wire that is almost padded, for want of a better word. Cut a length off, like a bag tie, just pop it round the stem and onto the trellis. Apparently the blooms are best when the stem is horizontal, so I look forward to that as it grows up the tree and over the branches  I think she seems quite happy, which makes me smile.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Arny said:


> What are people’s thoughts on the longevity of roses?
> We had a rose that must have been 25 or so years old and it’s not made an appearance the past couple of years so must have died.
> When I googled to see how long they lived it seems to suggest about 10 years for modern roses. Im very surprised at that.


There's a couple in this garden that were here when my friend moved in over 50 years ago 



rona said:


> Another 6 this week.............that's 11 already :Wideyed
> 
> Started picking my tomatoes, though buying in for my salads still because my tomatoes don't get out of the greenhouse before I've eaten them


9 more Cucumbers, that 20 now....................


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

rona said:


> There's a couple in this garden that were here when my friend moved in over 50 years ago.


That reminds me of two red roses that were here when I moved in. I think they are ancient hybrid perpetuals and they were old, straggly and woody then. They are still straggly and woody but show no sign of giving up. I kept them originally because I love roses and they have a beautiful perfume. Now I can't really smell things as well as I used to, I keep them because they are a symbol of continuity.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

IMG_2405 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Just been having a mini tidy up in the garden and the talk of roses on here reminded me to post this. It was one of those £3 mini roses from Sainsburys - I thought I'd give it a chance by potting it up in a larger container







. It started off very small and straggly and is now coming along nicely - I'll probably plant it in one of the borders next year if it survives the winter


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Back from a couple of days away and took a stroll in the garden to see how things are ….


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@QOTN Found a white Lychnis at half price! 😀


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Lurcherlad just how big is your garden to accommodate that lot 

I thought my small plot was full but that lot puts mine to shame !
You've reminded me though that I need to look out for some dahlias.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Lurcherlad just how big is your garden to accommodate that lot
> 
> I thought my small plot was full but that lot puts mine to shame !
> You've reminded me though that I need to look out for some dahlias.


Haha! It’s about 30 x 100 foot … but the beds are stuffed! ☺


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I bought some thick garden wire that is almost padded, for want of a better word. Cut a length off, like a bag tie, just pop it round the stem and onto the trellis. Apparently the blooms are best when the stem is horizontal, so I look forward to that as it grows up the tree and over the branches  I think she seems quite happy, which makes me smile.


Thank you. I hope we can keep ours looking as good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Arny said:


> Thank you. I hope we can keep ours looking as good.


It's actually called plant tie, it's thick and rubber coated. I've just had a google - I bought my first pack from Lidl, I'll definitely get more next time there's a garden week. It's been very useful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Blimey! Project Lawn has begun. After husband has been trying to sort it this year (and not doing very well) he’s apparently “stepping it up a gear”. There’s all kinds of grass seed brochures and new lawn feed and weed was applied yesterday…currently being watered (okay for lawn to be watered but when I say I want a bath not a shower I get a raised eyebrow for wasting water, haha!).

He’s currently thinking of a better name than Project Lawn


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've deliberately kept away from this thread for a few weeks as I knew seeing all your lovely gardens and plants would make me go to the garden centre and buy whch I didn't want to do as money has gone elsewhere recently. I've bought no summer bedding this year other than two hanging baskets which I'm really thrilled with, they have come on a treat.

















3333









I bought a not very large Leycesteria about a month or six weeks ago and its shot up and is blooming though not much at the moment. I think this is most under rated plant, I love it.










This hydrangea used to be very pink when I bought it a few years ago but this year its very white.










and I love this one, just like someone's used a paintbrush










Rose Benjamin Britten










Santolina


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I applaud your restraint @Charity 

The hanging baskets are beautiful!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooh @Charity your pink edged hydrangea looks like a plumeria  So pretty.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Latest plants are in including two new roses.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

@Charity Leycesteria is one of my most favourite plants too. I have already posted a pic this year but I am now going to break my rule of not repeating myself.









I found a seedling in a bed I am clearing and it is already competing with the wretched honeysuckle.








I found another tiny one in some steps so that is in a pot until it is bigger.

It is hollyhock time









Another of my favourites perennial pea 'White Pearl'


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Arny said:


> Latest plants are in including two new roses.
> View attachment 574315
> 
> View attachment 574316


I can almost smell that pink rose, beautiful


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Greenhouse frame is up, & my daughter has started putting in the glass, will take photos once it's completed & I've tidied up the area around it, which is currently a bit of a tip!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rona said:


> There's a couple in this garden that were here when my friend moved in over 50 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 9 more Cucumbers, that 20 now....................


17 this week, It gone mad...........=37

Am I going to beat last years 63?

Oh, I forgot the two I sent OH off with for someone at work, so that's 
19 =39


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Falstaff









Shropshire Lad in his darker colour he reserves for hot weather









more hollyhocks


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

In our early morning walk around the garden (we've been out all day) there are signs of a pale pink sweet pea flower or two and also flowers on the Hoheria trees


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> I can almost smell that pink rose, beautiful


Sadly you'd be bitterly disappointed, 'queen of sweden' doesn't really have a smell but 'Desdemona' the white one is very strong.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Arny said:


> Sadly you'd be bitterly disappointed, 'queen of sweden' doesn't really have a smell but 'Desdemona' the white one is very strong.


That’s a shame, I really does look to be scented.
My neighbour has a lovely red rose that’s between his and our garden that looks to be scented, but there’s not a thing


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sweet pea finally flowers!










Lavender blooming, not quite fully in flower yet. 










Complete with bees  










I love this little sedum. Such an understated thing and then _bing_ little hot pink flowers. 










Just for @QOTN - something white in my garden  Hoheria tree blossom, there is so much on its way. I'll take a photo when it's fully flowering but just thought it was nice today and scented too, which I didn't realise last year as the blossom was blown off the trees in a storm very soon after it flowered.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh! Look! New little patio rose - the colour is exactly what I hoped it would be. It’s planted between two lavenders, so I have one of my favourite colour combos of orange and purple


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know I’m bombarding (sorry) but does anyone know what this is? I saw it yesterday at the village fete and am rather taken with it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know I’m bombarding (sorry) but does anyone know what this is? I saw it yesterday at the village fete and am rather taken with it.
> 
> View attachment 574373


Acanthus (Bears Breeches).

Apparently they can be thuggish so be careful where planted.

I have a couple one in a bed, one in a pot but they have remained pretty weedy and not flowered yet.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It’s too hot to work outside but I feel restless.

Will look on the Open Garden website to see if any local gardens are open for a mooch.

They usually sell cakes and plants too!

…. found one half an hour’s drive away …


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Acanthus (Bears Breeches).
> 
> Apparently they can be thuggish so be careful where planted.
> 
> I have a couple one in a bed, one in a pot but they have remained pretty weedy and not flowered yet.


Thanks LL  Maybe not then…they were in a big clump in a round bed elsewhere in the gardens the fete is held in and it looked stunning. Perhaps I’ll just visit them there on my runs instead


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks LL  Maybe not then…they were in a big clump in a round bed elsewhere in the gardens the fete is held in and it looked stunning. Perhaps I’ll just visit them there on my runs instead


Please don't buy Acanthus. It has ruined my front garden and is trying to do the same at the back. Fortunately I have more plants there able to stand up to its aggression. I have never discovered how far down its roots penetrate but a friend's neighbour asked her son to do his best to get rid of the ones taking over her front garden. He dug down 3ft without success. When I went to see my friend recently it appeared to be encroaching on the pavement. (She lives in a town so almost worse than here.)

I love the Hoheria. I am afraid I don't think I have room for one.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

rona said:


> 17 this week, It gone mad...........=37
> 
> Am I going to beat last years 63?
> 
> ...


So envious! I tried to grow cucumbers this year but slugs ate the seedlings as soon as they went outside


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lucy2020 said:


> So envious! I tried to grow cucumbers this year but slugs ate the seedlings as soon as they went outside


Mine is in the green house with the tomatoes.
I lost loads of plants early on to slugs, many have been relocated!!
I try and stick to slug resistant veg


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My 9 tomato plants which came from my home made compost. Starting to set flowers so I should get some free tomatoes


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 574408
> 
> 
> My 9 tomato plants which came from my home made compost. Starting to set flowers so I should get some free tomatoes


Nothing better than home grown Toms. I'm already picking loads, I eat them like grapes, pop a couple in my mouth every visit to the kitchen


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> Nothing better than home grown Toms. I'm already picking loads, I eat them like grapes, pop a couple in my mouth every visit to the kitchen


Looking forward to a freshly picked, sun warmed tomato.

OH and I had 3 raspberries each today!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> OH and I had 3 raspberries each today!


It's a race between me and the birds as to who gets there first


----------



## Micky94 (6 mo ago)

QOTN said:


> My garden always looks depressing at this time of year. At least I have had Robbie's company when I have been moving foxglove seedlings from the path to the beds, although apparently the food I am offering is underwhelming.
> View attachment 482098
> 
> 
> ...


My Goodness!!!!!! it's so cute 😭😭😭😭💘


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

My Red Princess rose has finally decided to flower and both of my I Am McMillan roses are in flower too  Buddleias doing nicely as well !


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Looking forward to a freshly picked, sun warmed tomato.
> OH and I had 3 raspberries each today!


I had two small portions of my first raspberries from the large bed I have in my sideway. That was before the pilfering pigeon spotted them. I really hate that one especially because of the way it struts back up the sideway after it has denuded the canes, flies over the gate and leaves its muck on my car windscreen.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a pepper plant. My colleague's son has raised it from seed and it's a little plant. I have named him Percy and I shall pop him in a pot tomorrow hopefully and google what to do with peppers! Never grown much food before - once a tomato crop and once a pathetic crop of potatoes.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Bought these a couple of days ago, just need to figure out where they're going


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

QOTN said:


> @Charity Leycesteria is one of my most favourite plants too. I have already posted a pic this year but I am now going to break my rule of not repeating myself.
> View attachment 574317
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I hope my Leycesteria doesn't grow that big or it will swallow up the border! Looks lovely though. 😯


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

At the crematorium on Wednesday, they have an enormous rose garden, with in memorium plaques at the base. Such a lovely place to be  Didn’t get chance to post until now though.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a pepper plant. My colleague's son has raised it from seed and it's a little plant. I have named him Percy and I shall pop him in a pot tomorrow hopefully and google what to do with peppers! Never grown much food before - once a tomato crop and once a pathetic crop of potatoes.


I've never had room to grow veg before. I cannot bring myself to waste water on flowers, if they can't manage drought they will die.

Having a go at freezing my excess tomatoes today  I use a lot in the winter in stews etc.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Especially for @QOTN the Hoheria are really coming into bloom now. I can’t believe that when we bought them two years ago they fit in the car.

Also Percy the Pepper is planted. I took a picture so that I can see how he does 

(Sorry for the out of order photos, I can't figure outlet how to easily edit photos)


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> Wow, I hope my Leycesteria doesn't grow that big or it will swallow up the border! Looks lovely though. 😯


Mine came from a friend who had one by an archway. It was there when she moved in. I think she used to cut it to the ground every year to keep it in check.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

More hems
Marianna (I think)









Janice Norman (definitely)









Joan Senior (definitely)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oops! 🤭











I’m my defence, there was a 20% discount and the whole lot only cost £24! 👍🏻


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear @Lurcherlad looks like you'll be busy planting tomorrow then  

We've just been for drinks at our neighbour's house and I have plant envy. They have lots of flowers in their borders which we don't have. I am thinking of making the bricked round area around our cherry tree (where Generous Gardener rose grows up, that tree) into a bit of a "cottage garden" area. There are lots of grasses in there but I'm sure I could sneak in some tall "cottage garden" plants. Surely


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Whilst watering my garden at 9pm last night I disturbed one of these - it's a Jersey Tiger Moth and relatively scarce although numbers are increasing. Usually found near the south coast and in Dorset. So it must have got lost (!!) as I live well inland in Surrey just south of London. It then settled a while on my agapanthus and had a long drink


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It’s the Big Butterfly Count at the moment @Bertie'sMum you should sit this evening and count for 15 minutes and hope it returns


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rona said:


> 17 this week, It gone mad...........=37
> 
> Am I going to beat last years 63?
> 
> ...


Another 8 this week = 47..................getting closer to that 63, however, the heat seems to be making the plant stressed


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Can’t compete with you @rona but I ate my first handful of freshly picked French beans for dinner last night 😋


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It was cool enough to spend the morning working in the garden today 🙂

Good to get some tidying done as everything has gone mad and some plants have gone over. Took 4 bags of green waste to the tip to be recycled and a bag of rubbish. Very satisfying.

Managed to plant most of the new plants I bought the other day … just the rest of the Gazanias to find a spot for.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

@Siskin a photo of my rampant chicory this morning!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> @Siskin a photo of my rampant chicory this morning!


Looks gorgeous, such a lovely colour


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Looks gorgeous, such a lovely colour


I know, photo doesn't show quite what a lovely shade of blue it really is, I have a bit of a love for the dandelion family, I've got some fox-and-cubs seedlings to plant at the front of that border as well.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Meant to post these but got sidetracked by house reno. Pics from the RHS Hampton Court Gsrden Festival. Lovely day out just wandering around.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My boys are out today so I’ve skipped breakfast and will head out to a fave garden centre for lunch and a mooch …..

They usually have a good Bargain Corner 🤞

I NEED some fillers for the porch window boxes to replace the white lobelia which have gone over 🤭


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

The show gardens 

View attachment 575013


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Joe Swift doing his piece to camera lol


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rona said:


> Another 8 this week = 47..................getting closer to that 63, however, the heat seems to be making the plant stressed


It survived the heat, better than the Peppers.............
Cut another 5, though I've left a couple on there to cut Monday 
So that = 52. 
I think we may beat last years total from one plant!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Back from the garden centre … 🤭

3 cream c

Bargain Corner finds:

2 large (massive and full of buds) potted antirrhinums
Dark pink phlox
Silver leafed Santolina

I also bought 3 large bags of peat free compost to mulch the beds for after it rains (if it ever does 😬) to hold in some moisture. Our Essex clay has baked as hard as concrete in this dry weather. No proper rain for weeks now 😟


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi all hope it is ok for me join in, what beautiful gardens you all have.






































Some of the pics are a few weeks old now. The hibiscus I took yesterday. It is loving life this summer.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome @Kaily … lots of colourful plants. Loving the gorgeous clematis … a bit of a “thing” of mine 😀

I have one the same colour but it has a bit of wilt at the moment so looks a bit raggedy… too dense to clean the dead out but it’s still flowering. I’ll give it a hard prune when it’s finished and a bit of tlc for next year.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you @Lurcherlad . The clematis came from asda as a little twig about 4 years ago, last 2 years it has put on quite a show. I am never sure if I should cut it back as it looks like a load of dead sticks in winter. i know some you do and some you don't.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome @Kaily seriously envious of all your colour! My garden is devoid of colour currently  Yours looks beautiful, that hibiscus is glorious - reminds me of being in Hawaii.

There are some brilliant, knowledgeable gardeners here - it’s a great space to hang out on the forum. There’s a lot of joy on this thread I think.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Kaily said:


> Thank you @Lurcherlad . The clematis came from asda as a little twig about 4 years ago, last 2 years it has put on quite a show. I am never sure if I should cut it back as it looks like a load of dead sticks in winter. i know some you do and some you don't.


There are “rules” about when and how to prune according to group, which I can never remember 😄

Tbh I leave them if they seem happy enough and cut them back if they aren’t or are getting too big for their boots.

I have one that sprouted in a crack in the paving that goes mad every year, flowers like crazy, then gets chopped back to the ground to tidy up as it’s not in an ideal spot. 

I do tend to forget to feed them though.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

One thing I can remember about pruning clematis is when they flower. If it’s after June then prune to within about a foot or so of the ground. If it’s before then I can’t remember exactly what you do, I’m sure Google will help, but I do know that it’s not to the ground. With the Montana’s, it’s pruning after flowering although we tend to keep having to cut one of ours all through the summer as its so exuberant, still flowers beautifully in the spring however much we hack it back.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks for the nice comments @Mrs Funkin , I only take pics of the nice bits  and the garden is very small.

The clematis is currently supporting the sweet peas, after that I might give it a good chop. It is held up by a wing and a prayer anyway.

I got these in adsa a few weeks ago. I have planted them in a pot at the base of a rose, very cute.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well we have been doing a bit of garden tidying but nothing exciting. I’ve cut back the crazy hypericum (one stays in its shape, one goes mad!), I’ve been reading about times of year to do it and it seems post flowering is one school of thought. So I’ve tried that  

I really need more actual flowers in my garden though. I’m very envious of all your flowers.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

First time this has flowered, grown from seed. I'm so excited for it fully opening later!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Greenhouse is up & most of the glass is in, just the 2 centre roof panes that I need my son to do as even on the step ladder I can't quite reach them!
Got a potting bench from Aldi, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Our garden (front and back) is pretty awful atm as we lost our gardener recently - he’d been doing less and less over the last few years and it started to get on top of him so we had to call it a day.

We’ve finally found a new gardener who is slowly going through the process of clearing and cutting back everything so we can see where we are and then will start to re do beds etc once it’s all tidied up.

No mean feat as the garden is massive but a bit at a time.

There’s not a lot that isn’t woody and overgrown but I do have a couple of roses outside our front windows that I absolutely love. I bought them a few years ago and they seem to have coped well with where they are and a lack of care and attention. They are unusual because they are blue (well close enough lol).

Anyhow thought I’d share a pic.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What a lovely colour @huckybuck 🙂


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I went out yesterday afternoon and cut back and cleared the plants that had gone over in a flowerbed … now there are big gaps that look bare and need filling 🤭


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

huckybuck said:


> Our garden (front and back) is pretty awful atm as we lost our gardener recently - he’d been doing less and less over the last few years and it started to get on top of him so we had to call it a day.
> 
> We’ve finally found a new gardener who is slowly going through the process of clearing and cutting back everything so we can see where we are and then will start to re do beds etc once it’s all tidied up.
> 
> ...


Is that " Blue for you"? I have the same one if it is. A beautiful rose.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> I went out yesterday afternoon and cut back and cleared the plants that had gone over in a flowerbed … now there are big gaps that look bare and need filling 🤭


Yay, shopping time!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My hibiscus tree is starting to flower - it seems early this year. It flowers for such a short time though


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Kaily said:


> Is that " Blue for you"? I have the same one if it is. A beautiful rose.


Yes it is. I am going to get another one for the back I think. I quite like the look of blue moon as well. I keep seeing rhapsody in blue but that looks more purple I think.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Mine goes a bit pink after its first flush, no idea why. I don't mind it is still very pretty.











Yes I like blue moon too.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

A plant saucer filled with water is preferred for bird bathing, much better than the pretty Laura Ashley bird bath! The local birds love it. The crocosmia have decided to dry up this year, another tidy up job.










The shrub rose I bought turned out to be a rambler, thanks Lidl! It's in the wrong place but so pretty I'll leave it for now.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Some of my best plants have really suffered in the heat recently, especially the hypericum which, a few weeks ago looked beautiful but just cooked and lost most of its flowers and inner leaves. 😟 Also, my best fuschia which is in a shady spot but gets the evening sun, well, that did for it as half of the plant has died I think, despite being overshadowed by a rose. I'm surprised the acers have carried on so well, they are stronger than they look. My red one is turning yellow and my green one is turning red.


















Last year's nemesia is still doing well in a little pot









This is the white hydrangea with the pink edging, now turning completely pink









A couple of roses still doing well

















I love the crocosmia









and another favourite, the Nandina Domestica which is in a corner at the bottom of the garden but seems to do really well there and has lovely colours throughout the year











Have you got a plant in your garden you hate? For me, its the Golden Rod. I managed to dig out a lot last year after it was taking over the border, like it does every year, but I can never get rid of it completely and here it comes again this year. ...grrr! 😠


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I lost the Golden Rod I had @Charity and bought a new plant last year 🙂


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Charity said:


> Have you got a plant in your garden you hate?


Geranium, smothers everything and I hate the smell when ripping it up.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Arny said:


> Geranium, smothers everything and I hate the smell when ripping it up.


Which one? 

I have only noticed the native one “Herb Robert” having a pungent smell.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> Some of my best plants have really suffered in the heat recently, especially the hypericum which, a few weeks ago looked beautiful but just cooked and lost most of its flowers and inner leaves. 😟 Also, my best fuschia which is in a shady spot but gets the evening sun, well, that did for it as half of the plant has died I think, despite being overshadowed by a rose. I'm surprised the acers have carried on so well, they are stronger than they look. My red one is turning yellow and my green one is turning red.
> 
> View attachment 575302
> 
> ...


Your nemesia is really pretty Charity. It looks like it’s doing ok in a pot. And the roses are stunning. I’m looking for a yellow one as we don’t have any in our garden. Yours is such a pretty shade.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Which one?
> 
> I have only noticed the native one “Herb Robert” having a pungent smell.


We’ve a few different ones but from googling possibly geranium x oxonianum is what grows most in our garden.
They all stink to me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m sad, my hydrangea has bitten the dust. It’s not in an overly sunny place but it’s gone _pppoffff_  

On a happier note, the little patio rose I bought is quite happy between the two lavenders and is blooming it’s little head off! For something so tiny, the smell is lovely


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Echinacea









Begonia from last year is doing well









2 newbies … Star Jasmine and Dhalia … potted on for now as gap fillers … need to sort out a permanent home for the Jasmine, once I’ve erected new support









Echinops









Sedum (in bud), Oleanders









Phlox (bargain bucket find ☺)









Antirrhinum (another BB find)









First flower on my “paving crack” clematis








Dhalia









Mixture of Tagetes for some colour


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Calling all you Montys. 

I have decided to plant some nepetas near the cat run but on googling realised there are loads of them!!!! I think six hills giant is one that cats like but does anyone know of any other varieties that attract cats too.

There are a few with cat names but lots without. I found one at the garden centre that looked lovely but bought it home and the cats showed no interest at all (Neptune). Then I bought a Purrsian and that’s gone down a treat.

I am also going to get some cat thyme and valerian if I can find any plants for sale. Just hope I don’t get done by the Kitty County Lines Dept.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm can’t remember the name of ours…small boy isn’t that bothered by it to be fair. It looks nice and I quite like the smell though  When I’m cutting it back he comes to investigate but otherwise doesn’t visit it.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I’m sad, my hydrangea has bitten the dust. It’s not in an overly sunny place but it’s gone _pppoffff_
> 
> On a happier note, the little patio rose I bought is quite happy between the two lavenders and is blooming it’s little head off! For something so tiny, the smell is lovely
> 
> ...


Feel your pain @Mrs Funkin one of mine has just given up. They were all struggling so I drenched them for a couple of days and it did rain to help me out too. The big ones perked up luckily but one smaller one just couldn't. I'm going to hard prune and give it another chance. Downside of not being at the house 

Your patio rose is gorgeous!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Your nemesia is really pretty Charity. It looks like it’s doing ok in a pot. And the roses are stunning. I’m looking for a yellow one as we don’t have any in our garden. Yours is such a pretty shade.


I've got a yellow one called The Poet's Wife but its rather sprawly. Have a look on David Austen's website, he's got loads. 

Yellow Roses - David Austin Roses

On the nepeta topic, I've got a couple in my garden which neither B or T are the slightest bit interested in. Then last year, I grew some from seed, which turned out to be white, and they absolutely love that one. It's called White Cloud.

You're right, there are absolutely loads so its hard to recommend one.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks @Charity I’ll see if I can get some White Cloud.

I love David Austin roses and tend to order the bare root ones in Nov. But he might have some potted in stock. Will have a look.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Been doing a bit of tidying. I so desperately need some more flowers! I’m bereft! Nearly bought some little white chrysanthemum to plant in the bed under the cherry tree where GG grows up the tree. It’s all just so drab.

Must try harder next year. Don’t know what’s gone wrong this year. I’ve had brief periods of joy - and discovered I love roses - but feel so sad that I’ve so little colour now. Plus there’s another couple of windy days in the go, which will blow the hibiscus flowers to bits. Gggrrrr.

I don’t know what to do. I shall go and look at my pretty roses to cheer me up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

westie~ma said:


> Feel your pain @Mrs Funkin one of mine has just given up. They were all struggling so I drenched them for a couple of days and it did rain to help me out too. The big ones perked up luckily but one smaller one just couldn't. I'm going to hard prune and give it another chance. Downside of not being at the house
> 
> Your patio rose is gorgeous!


I hard pruned my hydrangea in spring - and it’s been really lovely. I figured nothing to lose. It’s actually perked up with a couple of waters - so that’s good. Maybe it’s not a total gonner!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

My hydrangea has survived (just) parts of it have dry curled leaves but the rest of the plant appears ok. The rest of my young plants appear ok but not thriving. Weeds on the other hand are doing really well 🤣


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Planted a small area next to the patio today with what I could find at the garden centre. There wasn’t a lot of stuff left and no idea whether things will survive as the soil is so awful - it’s hard rubble from when the house was built. 

My aim is to do a small bit at a time because the garden is just too big. I can’t believe how much it cost to do just this one little area.

The only thing there was a tree peony which I kept. I would have liked to move it (and still might in the winter) but it seems to be happy there. 

Bought 1 x blue hibiscus, 2 x roses (1 blue, 1 yellow) 2 normal peonies that were in the sale (both pale pink to match the tree peony) 3 x lavender, 3 x nepeta purrsian, 3 nepeta walkers low. It hardly looks anything when it’s all planted lol!!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I had a great big bee on my cosmos for ages this morning. Tired hard to get a decent photo but with poor phone camera and wind these are the my best attempts.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

How big was that IRL @Kaily ? Looks ginormous!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> How big was that IRL @Kaily ? Looks ginormous!


I think ginormous is the best description. It stayed for about 10 minutes. Very beautiful.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I hard pruned my hydrangea in spring - and it’s been really lovely. I figured nothing to lose. It’s actually perked up with a couple of waters - so that’s good. Maybe it’s not a total gonner!


The year before last I did the same thing, mine were huge and pushing out onto the lawn which made cutting that harder. No blooms last year but this year I have beautiful blues, purples, pinks and white from the two big mopheads and the lace caps are looking healthier too this year after their hard prune.

I've enlarged the border where they are, created curves and they seem much happier ... other than lack of water.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hydrangeas are very thirsty plants. I've got two in pots, one has come on pretty well, the other is a bit spindly and I think had some bugs on it which killed off one stem so I cut that off.

A friend gave me one for Easter which was meant to be kept indoors but after it flowered I put it outside. I thought I'd lose it during the very hot spell as some of the leaves went a grey colour and it looked rather sick so I cut those off and lots of new shoots have come on so its now pretty healthy. I'm going to see if I can find room in my shady border.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

A little posy from the garden


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rona said:


> It survived the heat, better than the Peppers.............
> Cut another 5, though I've left a couple on there to cut Monday
> So that = 52.
> I think we may beat last years total from one plant!!


So, up to mid week this week I had cut 62, that's one Cucumber short of lasts years tally.
Have now cut another 5 = 67 🥒🤸‍♀️🤸‍♂️

A few more to come yet, though the plant is struggling and may give up the ghost in this next heatwave.
Don't think it owes me anything


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well our hibiscus tree is flowering so well, it’s glorious I think


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a tiny hibiscus that needs moving … poor thing is being swamped and has never progressed from about 18” tall.

Currently killing time in Thurrock Lakeside, waiting for OH, and have only bought an indoor Chrysanthemum from Ikea…. So far! ☺


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my goodness! I have to share this. We are key guardians for our neighbours who go away tomorrow and these came from their garden this evening. Look at the size of this dahlia! It’s incredible.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

WOW! And what a gorgeous colour 🙂


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Final Cucumber tally, from one plant,,,,,,,,,, 73  

That's 10 more than last year, and it's not been an easy year weather wise


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We are guardians of our neighbours house whilst they are away (hence the dahlias)…but today they had raspberries that needed picking from their allotment (on our crazy 1930s estate) - so normal ones and yellow ones were harvested this morning. We just went to water their allotment and all the tomatoes that were there this morning that I spotted (on other plots) were all still there and really ready to go. So I took one salad sized from one plot and two cherry from another plot. I know. Tell me off but 1) they were so so ripe they needed eating and 2) I hate waste and I thought someone would have come today to harvest.

There are so many beans and raspberries as sweetcorn ears and onions - not to mention all the chard and other leaves - it’s so sad to see it all just there, wasted. There’s a table that folk say they will put produce on but so much of the time it’s too late. I watched a whole plot of strawberries just rot into the ground a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Mrs Funkin that’s awful ☹

Someone needs to coordinate donations and collect them to put out for people to make use of them.

I would imagine your neighbours would want you to pick their ripe produce to encourage more … if not picked regularly things go over or to seed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m going to talk to the allotment co-ordinators (they are our next door neighbours) about what they think is the best option. I know, for example, that the plot I took the two cherry toms from belongs to a lady who is very immobile now - so if her family aren’t there to do stuff all the time, it may be that she would like me to harvest stuff for her and take it to her, which I would much rather do than it all be wasted!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know it’s not my garden but I am care taking an allotment 

Here’s our raspberries (from my guardian allotment), then when we went up there were beans on the table (which means help yourself) and we bumped into a neighbour who gifted me tomatoes and basil  I literally can’t wait to eat them!










I am so easily pleased!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm missing my garden terribly. I visit to water and tidy a little but I'm used to having my morning coffee in there and just pottering throughout the day.

Best year yet for the plums.

Volunteer sunflower.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 576343
> 
> View attachment 576344
> 
> ...


Your hibiscus is stunning!! Is it a pink chiffon?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I love your hibiscus too @westie~ma it's beautiful.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Those plums look yummy @westie~ma


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Stuck some bargain Cosmos in to fill the gaps left by other plants having gone over.









Another Gladioli from the bagful I planted in pots … love this one!

The Sedum behind it is gearing up to bloom … the bees will love it 😊

We’ve had quite a lot of rain over the last couple of days … thankfully!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That Glad is awesome! I love it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m really tempted to get a dinner plate dahlia for next year. Nearly bought one but bottled out and I regret it as it was one of the nicest I’ve seen. Don’t like the spider ones or the Pom Pom ones lol! 

Do you just plant the tuber like a bulb? When is the best time to plant?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Spring is the time for planting dahlias, I believe @huckybuck 

I plant them in pots so the stub of stem is just showing. I can’t leave them out in the winter here so tend to keep them in pots. 

I always buy open flowers so the bees can access the centres.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> Your hibiscus is stunning!! Is it a pink chiffon?


I don't know what it is, it was already here when we moved in.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I love your hibiscus too @westie~ma it's beautiful.


Thank you. Its the easiest thing in my garden, doesn't ask much of me, just gets on with it. I should get more lol



Siskin said:


> Those plums look yummy @westie~ma


Most of them weren't quite ready when i took the picture but I harvested two big bag fulls over the BH weekend, shared half with my neighbour. I'm eating two a day lol


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

A posy I cut from my garden this evening.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am quite excited as I ordered 9 Roses from David Austin and they have arrived. Now just need Mr HB to plant them over the weekend!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Wow 9! Were they on offer? I know they often send out discounts. I bought a few bare roots from them a couple of years ago which are doing really well.

The dogs and I had a rest in a beautiful rose garden on a long walk the other day. They smelt amazing - roses not the dogs!

Picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooooh what did you go for @huckybuck ? I shall look them up in my lovely DA catalogue  How lovely. I don’t think my Golden Celebration likes the spot I planted it but we shall see next year.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Which ones did you choose @huckybuck ? I'm going to get a rambler next. My bare root ones are still in their pots, still blooming. They are waiting for their new spot to be created lol


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A mystery plant growing with my “compost bin” tomatoes









The self seeded clematis is flowering well









As is his mum, which is covering the side of the shed









A self seeded Morning Glory struggling for survival









Another survivor of the compost bin …???… a butternut squash or melon??? Either way, i doubt it will amount to much given the inadequate care 😐


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I have an autumn crocus appear under my suffering Holly tree. Unfortunately flattened by animals or lack of water!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Lurcherlad the mystery self seeder looks possibly from the mint family?

The clematis is looking good.

The roses I bought from David Austin are all in. Our soil is dreadful - clay and stony and concrete from the building site so things take a long time to get established. But we’ve given them a helping hand with manure so we’ll see. 

I bought 2 climbers (need trellis) to go up the fence - Claire Austin, Gertrude Jekyll. Then Boscobel, Bathsheba, England’s Rose, Thomas a Beckett, Lady of Shallott and Charles Darwin and another Gertrude Jekyll. I was a bit limited to what was available but still have a few gaps so will look at some bare root and possibly standards too.

Just after we planted it poured with rain so everything got flattened. I need to get out and deadhead/cut back hanging stems but just wanted them to settle for a couple of days.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I love the Lady of Shallott rose, HB, I look forward to seeing her grow  That's going to look beautiful isn't it when they are all blooming. Wow!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@huckybuck I don’t think it can be mint as there isn’t any in my garden at all.

Maybe Verbascum? None in the garden now, but could be from last year?

Might be Borage?

Hope it survives to flower eventually, then I’ll know …. probably 😊


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I bought a scarifier last week, what a brilliant machine! My poor lawn got so burn't in the heatwave that I needed to get rid of all the dead grass. I couldn't believe how much thatch it got out.

I will reseed in October

Before heatwave









Now


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We had the Autumn fertiliser for the lawn arrive the other day. Yesterday it was time to apply the surfactant to help water be absorbed…I think husband looks like he’s in Ghostbusters!

Scarifying the lawn is scary! Husband has done our three times now I think. We used to have a lawn service but they scarified it so much once, it just wrecked it and it’s never recovered.

Project Lawn continues…after all of this is reseeding and covering.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Scarifying the lawn is scary! Husband has done our three times now I think. We used to have a lawn service but they scarified it so much once, it just wrecked it and it’s never recovered.


I had nothing left to lose


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ours is pretty grim too, as you can see. The front is marginally better. Husband is on some lawn groups on FB...I'm still convinced that their photos are all fake


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m quite pleased how green my grass has stayed. I left it longer than usual and it seems to have survived quite well. The rain we have had recently has pepped it up. Just a few spots that need reseeding in the Autumn.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

@Lurcherlad 
Amazing how green your garden is, here in Suffolk we’ve still had no rain, it’s all gone brown, trees are drooping and shedding leaves or going brown. There are several ash trees in the woods that look as if they now have die back which the ash here have managed to avoid pretty much.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Two of my local woods have had to close big areas because of ash die back. Such a shame.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> @Lurcherlad
> Amazing how green your garden is, here in Suffolk we’ve still had no rain, it’s all gone brown, trees are drooping and shedding leaves or going brown. There are several ash trees in the woods that look as if they now have die back which the ash here have managed to avoid pretty much.


I think it’s helped that my garden is well stuffed.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Mine is worse than yours @Kaily my lawn mowing lad cut it very short at the beginning of June which I think has been it's downfall, along with the fact that we have only had two light showers of rain since then 
Seriously praying for rain now!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Worse @GingerNinja ? I didn't think that was possible 

I am guilty of cutting my lawn too short. It grows really unevenly so I mow it twice a week to hide it. Every year it ends up a bit brown but never as bad as it is now. I only scarified because lots of rain was forecast but of course it never arrived so I have made things worse.

I have lawn envy @Lurcherlad


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We had a storm last night and we've had rain again today, more due overnight too...so that combined with the lawn surfactant will hopefully mean it can absorb a reasonable amount of water. I'd like the ground to soften a bit as weeding is nigh impossible with the rock hard soil as it is. 

We cut back a wheelbarrow full of Phormium leaves yesterday, it's such hard work. We've another still to do but ran out of steam. I managed to cut back some of our neighbour's Berberis that's overhanging. Honestly I hate it. Spiky so and so! I usually use a different word than that though


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The grass on our pitch was cut when we were here in May, the rabbits and deer nibbled it down to the ground. The only places where it’s a little green and has a length of about an inch, is where the trees are which has shaded it from the sun. Everywhere else it’s brown and turning to dust.
I‘ve seen the pitch brown frazzled like this before and have always been amazed how the grass comes back to life when there’s some rain, I guess the local grass is used to the climate here. Hopefully it will come back again


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Now how does this happen? Not 2 miles from my house at the country park the grass is lush, not everywhere but in the gardens. 
Definitely not fake @Mrs Funkin as seen with my own eyes and camera this morning lol.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hope you’ve had some rain for the lawn @Kaily - just leaving this here. Look at what Twickenham Stadium recovered from in a fortnight - there’s hope for us yet!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Have they laid a new pitch? They often do at this time of year


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Apparently not according to husband. Imagine the amount that came out when they scarified!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Goodness. Maybe there is hope for the grass on our static pitch. It currently looks like the first picture. It has only been cut once this year.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes thanks lots of rain. Its mud now instead . 

Twickenham, that is some impressive recovery!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We’ve had a fair bit of rain in the last few days.

It’s chucking it down now … forecast until 3am.

🙂


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 576789
> 
> A mystery plant growing with my “compost bin” tomatoes


I agree it might be Borage but it also looks a bit like a pale leaved version of Anchusa.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Operation lawn repair well and truly under way. Just spent 3 hours raking, seeding, covering and rolling. Now it just needs to grow .. 🤞


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Good work @Kaily - our lawn repair preparations are being made too. Yesterday was the purchase of the top soil. This will be scattered (once it's been sieved !!) on top of the seed, which has been gently rollered, then it will be covered for two weeks to aid the germination process. 

I look forward to seeing your lawn progress  Gosh, we are exciting aren't we?!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Sieved, covered, you are way more professional than me. 
What will you cover it with?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Not me, the husband. He is convinced the lawn will be amazing in about three years time  I've no what he will cover it with (I shall ask and report back). He says he's got to as the last time he tried to seed it, earlier this year, the birds had a feast!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Apparently it’s being covered with garden fleece. Who knew (well, all the lawn maintenance groups on FB knew!)?

Husband has worked like a Trojan in the garden all afternoon, I’ve done some weeding and trimming in a much less Trojan-y manner  Nice to be able to weed some areas as the ground is finally softer.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So the Generous Gardener has made it to the top of the trellis! It obviously is enjoying it’s designated spot.

Also my little patio rose is having another flush of blooms, with more still to come, there are a fair few buds. I’m hoping to be able to train it across the trellis. We shall see 

ETA: I forgot to mention Percy Pepper! Only one...and still green. I've no idea if I'm meant to bring it in and ripen it whilst green or leave it there whilst we still have sunshine. Also, I don't like that you can't change the order of photos easily now. So they are all mixed up again.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’ve gone a bit mad today …

Started by mowing the grass, then decided to get some climbers cut back (or unattached and laid down) so I could remove some of my remaining old fence panels. Like a gym workout 😅

My neighbour has put up a new fence all the way along 👍🏻

I can now train all my climbers up some obelisks and trellis without encroaching on her new fence.

Just taking a breather and it’s lovely and quiet in the garden today, for a change 🙂


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Despite being forecast absolutely no rain since I seeded the lawn, I have to keep watering it. 
Also had to cut it which I don't think will help germination at all but it looked such a mess. And the dogs keep running riot on it.

Hoping for a lawn miracle 💚💚💚


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Had a lovely bloom of snap dragons, in the wildlife area, earlier on in the year
Went up to refill the bird feeders and water troughs yesterday
Only to find another beautiful drift, just to the side of where they bloomed earlier, so I guess where the seed fell 
Very short though, about half as tall as the spring ones
I've never known of an early autumn/later summer blooming before
Maybe you more experienced gardner's have, maybe it's a common occurrence
But
It certainly made me smile to see them


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I know this is not strictly garden related but I got a cactus growing kit a month ago and have had great success so far.
Here are my 9 baby great Western cacti that I've just transplanted into a bigger pot.









I've also got afew other varieties of cactus seedlings that are growing abit more slowly snd some succulent seedlings that are teeny and very fragile still.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

By Jove I think it is growing


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I haven't really done anything in the garden for a few weeks now. It's a lovely sunny warm day today so I'm just checking out the summer stragglers.

The rose first because she's the most beautiful









I threw out my sedum last year which was getting much too big and unruly but it obviously wasn't having that. Here it is again reborn









Another one starting again. My Feverfew really suffered in the very hot weather, didn't like it at all but its looking beautifully green today. It's also self seeding in between the patio stones.









The Erigeron which were in the sun didn't like it much when very hot but this self seeded one under our patio table is still doing well









This fuschia's most striking feature is its leaves which are pink and green. I've had it about five years and this is the first time it has really flowered well









Michelmas daisies









and I'm not sure if this cyclamen is late or early


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I don't think the garden knows what is going on. My roses are full of buds and have repeat flowered all summer.


















And I planted these _Little Gems _around a rose in a pot and they have just been beautiful. The picture doesn't do them justice.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I forgot these Black Eyed Susan that have woven their way into the bamboo.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I have similar sedum to yours @Charity but mine looks like it has some sort of disease. The leaves have all gone bronze spotty . I don't whether to throw it out or wait and see for next year.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> I have similar sedum to yours @Charity but mine looks like it has some sort of disease. The leaves have all gone bronze spotty . I don't whether to throw it out or wait and see for next year.


This might help you work out what it is and if you can treat it or have to throw it away

Sedum Diseases (gardenguides.com)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> I haven't really done anything in the garden for a few weeks now. It's a lovely sunny warm day today so I'm just checking out the summer stragglers.
> 
> The rose first because she's the most beautiful
> View attachment 577579
> ...


That rose is stunning Charity - what is it? 

Do you use the feverfew for anything culinary?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I thought you'd like to know @Kaily that Project Lawn has started on the front lawn. 

It looks a right mess!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My garden has been so sad since the drought but now, although some of my plants have died, some are beginning to recover including the wretched Japanese Anemones which are so invasive.

I still only have occasional flowers but that is better than it was.
There are several clumps of cyclamen.









I have been digging up plants that are struggling. I really thought I had lost this Tiarella Sugar'n'spice but it at least has leaves now it is in a pot.









Sedum is almost flowering now









'Yvonne Rabier'









A couple of David Austin roses
Jubilee Celebration









Swan









My Asters missed the Chelsea Chop this year so some are taller than I am


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I thought you'd like to know @Kaily that Project Lawn has started on the front lawn.
> 
> It looks a right mess!


Ha ha, good luck!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> That rose is stunning Charity - what is it?
> 
> Do you use the feverfew for anything culinary?


The Rose is called The Poets Wife, it produces lots of lovely blooms but it is very lax so falls about all over the place.

No, I don't use the feverfew for cooking, I like the lovely daisy flowers on it in the summer. It's good for headaches apparently.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I think I might have just planted one @Charity although a climber but once I get a trellis that should give it some support. I’m excited lol!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just a heads up. If anyone was thinking of buying a bare root David Austin rose they are available for pre order now. There is a 15% off code if you purchase before midday on Sunday 25th Sep. EARLY15


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I am pleased with my lawn recovery although it still needs another over seed. It will never be perfect with two terriers but I really did wonder if it was too far gone more so after I set about it with a scarifier


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

That's an amazing recovery @Kaily  maybe I should get my scarifier out!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

GingerNinja said:


> That's an amazing recovery @Kaily  maybe I should get my scarifier out!


Thank you 
It is isn't it. I am so pleased I took the before pictures. I nearly don't believe myself!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So @Kaily I'm popping in to show you the fleece covered lawn! Here's the before and now it's been scarified, seeded, roller, fleeced....! The far right edge is all new top soil and seeded as we tidied the edge of the bed. Don't know why the site always put photos in the wrong order...


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So @Kaily I'm popping in to show you the fleece covered lawn! Here's the before and now it's been scarified, seeded, roller, fleeced....! The far right edge is all new top soil and seeded as we tidied the edge of the bed. Don't know why the site always put photos in the wrong order...
> View attachment 577838
> 
> View attachment 577839



Oh wow. It looks so good even in the before picture and what a professional job your hubby has done. 
What a beautful garden, I especially love that tree 💚 

Thank you for posting the pics.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

All I can say is it better had look like a golf course in a couple of weeks! All this work...!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(Oh and thank you @Kaily we do love the garden, it's such a calm place to hang out)


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I can imagine you both playing Croquet on the lawn


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahahaha! We have got husband's grandad's croquet set  I've NO idea how to play but we didn't want it to go to the tip.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So I'm sat thinking about things and I think I'm going to plant some allium bulbs in a big pot that was husband's mum's at the bottom of the garden. I'm probably even going to go for white ones  I think I shall pop to the garden centre tomorrow on the way to my sewing course. 

I also need to cut my everlasting sweet pea right back too. I'm just finding it tough to go out in the garden at the moment, I keep thinking about the small boy and all his favourite little places  I need to get out there though, as gardens don't garden themselves, do they?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I wanted to get some hardy seeds planted … wallflowers, cornflowers, poppies, cerinthe, to name a few but keep getting sidetracked in the garden then run out of steam 🙄

This weekend….. 🤞 …. Or it will be too late 🫤


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’d definitely like more flowers in the garden this coming year but don’t have many places to put them. I shall endeavour to have more though. I have a hankering for dahlias. And cosmos. Don’t know why. I’m thinking to put them in the bricked round bed under the cherry tree - and of course hopefully the Generous Gardener will flower nicely again now it’s on its way up the tree. I need to read my rose care books actually. That’s another job for the winter.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm so sorry you lost your lovely feline friend @Mrs Funkin . I had no idea. The rawness will fade in time. Please do go gently with yourself.

I have just planted lots of tulip bulbs in pots for a nice splash of colour in early spring. Covered all the pots to stop the squirrels digging them up!

I buy cosmos every year, the tall varieties seem to do much better and make more impact than the shorter ones. Well that's what I find anyway. I love them and are so long lasting.

Poppies and cornflower are favourites too


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Kaily - it’s certainly very odd without him  no little boy heading out with us as soon as we went into the garden.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Kaily - it’s certainly very odd without him  no little boy heading out with us as soon as we went into the garden.


They leave such a hole, don’t they? ☹

Jack would always come out and join me in the garden 🙂

It’s been just over a year since losing him and, whilst there are times I feel his loss very deeply, it does get easier.

Take care x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Lurcherlad xx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I'm sat thinking about things and I think I'm going to plant some allium bulbs in a big pot that was husband's mum's at the bottom of the garden. I'm probably even going to go for white ones  I think I shall pop to the garden centre tomorrow on the way to my sewing course.
> I also need to cut my everlasting sweet pea right back too. I'm just finding it tough to go out in the garden at the moment, I keep thinking about the small boy and all his favourite little places  I need to get out there though, as gardens don't garden themselves, do they?


White alliums sound lovely as long as they are not Allium Triquetrum. 

If you are not keen to go out in the garden at the moment, don't worry about the perennial pea. I don't cut mine down yet in case it decides to set seed. (Not that my previous one ever did unless I soaked then potted the peas like vegetable ones.)

Just a word of advice about GG. Just keep cutting it back. Mine is supposed to be a shrub but at the moment, some of the stems are as tall as the pear tree next to it. (May be even taller today,)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

No white allium bulbs where I went yesterday...I shall not give up though  

I will indeed endeavour to keep GG under control. Thankfully (ha!) it's tipping down currently, so no temptation to get out there.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

You will be able to get them online if none are available locally @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My little patio rose is still going, look at the colour of her  she’s so pretty.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Beautiful red berries on my pyracantha. They look like mini tomatoes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I found some little white allium bulbs in Lidl of all places, so I'm going to give them a go for the price  They had some massive tall ones (up to 1m high) but it's rather windy here, so I've stuck to the 30cm tall ones. I got allium Graceful Beauty and allium Ping Pong.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So we've been out in the garden - but I ended up not doing the things I thought, as is often the way I'm sure. Lots of tidying and sweeping and a bit of trimming. 

I've taken the "less tidy" Hypericum out of the ground as it was crowding my Golden Celebration birthday rose. I've put it in a huge pot. I don't know if it will be happy in a pot or not, but I shall at least try it. I think the rose will be happier with a bit more space. The Mahonia that's alongside it is starting to get ready to flower. The weather is so strange, I've got a re-flowering on the two lavenders planted with my patio rose. 

I removed the bedding plants from the pots at the front - but didn't have as much potting compost as I thought, so will get some tomorrow when we are out and about and then I shall do my snowdrop and bulb lasagne for the front. I've decided that violas are not to be this year, they just don't seem to like the salty air.

I've got a Photinia to take out tomorrow afternoon or Monday, it's just never been happy. I've tried them three times here and they do not like this garden. So it's going. I will put it up at our allotments on the table there with a note saying, "Free to a good home", someone might want it. 

I'm a bit weary now. I definitely haven't got gardening stamina


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve planted the front pots with daffodils and snowdrops. Husband had an excellent idea and I’ve put netting over the top, secured around the edges with what look like miniature croquet hoops that he used to secure the fleece on the back lawn. Hopefully that will deter visitors to the pots! I’ve also randomly dotted white allium bulbs in the round bed under the cherry tree. I’ve no idea if they will grow but it should be fun seeing if they do. I’ve still got some left so might put some in the bed down the side, though I think they prefer being covered at the base by leaves, which they wouldn’t be there.

I should’ve made the most of the nice weather today and got out in the garden again but I’m trying not to tread on the lawn with its new grass. That’s my excuse and I’m sticking to it


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Most of my bulbs have arrived though still waiting on a few. I’m going to plant in pots, some in bulb baskets just to see how they do.

I seem to have gone a bit mad on tulips so they may end up overflowing into the front garden lol!!

So far I have snowdrops, narcissi, bluebells, tulips and alliums. I seem to have purchased a couple more peony tubers as well and some Iris rhizomes. Not sure what happened there!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh, can’t wait to see your springtime display @huckybuck


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've just come in from digging in the garden. I can do weeding but digging is something else, does me and my back in. I was trying to dig out an acer but the root had gone round in a circle underground and just would not come out. In the end I had to get a saw and cut it out. I then dug out my very large aquilegas to put somewhere else and weeded most of the rest of the border but that was enough. 😓

I bought some bulbs this morning so once I've cleared this border, I'm going to plant them there for some spring colour though the orange ones might go in a pot.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooooh more Springtime displays to look forward to. Well done on all that hard work @Charity I think gardening is exhausting!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooooh more Springtime displays to look forward to. Well done on all that hard work @Charity I think gardening is exhausting!



It wasn't ten years ago when I had more stamina but it is now 😋


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Charity 
I’ve got some Shirley double and some sun lover tulips 😂


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> @Charity
> I’ve got some Shirley double and some sun lover tulips 😂


We'll have to have a competition to see who grows the best ones


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> We'll have to have a competition to see who grows the best ones


Oh gosh pressure 🤣 
Our soil is dreadful so pots it will have to be!!! 

I have done 2 so far (one with the Shirleys) but crammed the bulbs in and no idea whether they will cope.

I put a basket with tulips, narcissi and alliums in then stuck snowdrops and blue bells around the edges!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Oh gosh pressure 🤣
> Our soil is dreadful so pots it will have to be!!!
> 
> I have done 2 so far (one with the Shirleys) but crammed the bulbs in and no idea whether they will cope.
> ...


Bulbs don't mind being crammed in but the tulips must be buried deep, about 4" or more


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have millions of mushrooms again, sign of good lawn health I know, but a worry when you have pets.

Just spent the last 30 mins on mushroom hunt to spray them with vinegar, if anyone has any other tips to rid them please shout


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I have millions of mushrooms again, sign of good lawn health I know, but a worry when you have pets.
> 
> Just spent the last 30 mins on mushroom hunt to spray them with vinegar, if anyone has any other tips to rid them please shout
> 
> ...


Same here @ewelsh only ours grow out of the old sleeper steps. Hopefully they will die off soon otherwise I try and chop them off though this doesn't get rid of what's below. 



















I don't like the pets being around them either but we have them year after year. If anyone knows what types they are, I'd like to know.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We have loads. The lawn isn’t too bad but that’s because we have lawn master but in our wood bit they are a plenty. Luckily the hens leave them alone (so do the cats if they are out). I’m convinced they are all toxic ones because they are either big and white or thin and brown.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Charity said:


> Same here @ewelsh only ours grow out of the old sleeper steps. Hopefully they will die off soon otherwise I try and chop them off though this doesn't get rid of what's below.
> 
> View attachment 578671
> 
> ...


If Google is correct, those are not harmful, and are edible... Not sure I'd chance it though !


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wild UK Mushrooms (Fungi): Guide to Identification & Picking


Edible and poisonous wild mushroom identification guide. When to pick, what to look for. Photos, video, safety tips for each mushroom.




www.wildfooduk.com






Here you go folks, mushroom identification,, most are edible but that doesn’t mean they are ok for pets.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

So many roses in bloom. Is it really October ..



















They are both Davis Austin, Gabriel Oak and Harlow Carr bought as bare roots two years ago.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh they look amazing @Kaily 

I’ve bought a Gabriel oak this year!

How do you get them so bushy and flowery? My older roses have gone a bit leggy now although there are a few flowers still coming.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just beautiful @Kaily they are glorious!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh they look amazing @Kaily
> 
> I’ve bought a Gabriel oak this year!
> 
> How do you get them so bushy and flowery? My older roses have gone a bit leggy now although there are a few flowers still coming.


More luck than judgement I think. That said they are in a very sunny spot in a very hot garden. I constantly dead head and will prune them right back when the weather turns. Plus they are young which I guess helps.

With old roses it is good to try and cut out some of the old wood encourage growth of new stems. 

Gabriel has lovely perfume. I hope yours does well


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

There’s still a fair bit of colour in the garden at the moment.

Waiting to get out to take some pics, but the pigeons and doves are having afternoon tea … no doubt the long tailed tits will descend on the fat balls afterwards.

I hate to disturb their feeding routines! 😁


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

My fatsia has a flower! First time its had one, I just noticed it the other day. Can't wait to see how it develops.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

sun on my beautiful Silver Birch


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Do any of you have Princess Anne from David Austin? I am looking for a couple of new roses and can't make up my mind. They need to be shade tolerant and able to live in a pot but not a patio rose.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I don’t @Kaily but I’m just looking at it on the DA website. Wow! What a colour! It says pots and shade on there, seems like it grows in most conditions on the description. I think I could become addicted to roses very easily. It’s a good job I don’t have a border down both sides of the garden.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think that @QOTN ’s more tasteful preference for white flowers is rubbing off on me  we went to buy violas to put in the planter on MILs stone in the church and I picked white. There will be too many so the rest will go in a couple of pots here.

My Generous Gardener has produced another bloom, the Golden Celebration has three roses about to bloom and the little patio rose is still going. I was watching Monty Don talking about climbing rose pruning the other day as I’m getting my knickers in a twist about pruning them all. I still don’t really know, so will consult some books later - it’d be better if Monty could just pop in and show me what to do. Even the callistemon and lavender are flowering again. This weather must be very confusing for them. Our big tree still has most of its leaves, too, they’ve not even changed colour. So odd.

I want to get out and do some stuff but I’m wary of going on the lawn…can’t damage the new grass


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks @Mrs Funkin . Yes I did apply the filters but personal experience is always better.

I try not to worry too much about correct pruning, especially of climbers and alike. As often said even if you do it wrong you won't kill the rose, they are very forgiving.

I have been patiently waiting for a pic of your lawn. I imagine it looks wonderful 💚


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I shall request some photos from The Carer of the Lawn  Apparently it's a long game and by early Summer next year it should be really nice. I think that's his way of saying, "Don't expect too much" !


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve bought a Princess Anne and it’s amongst my bare roots that have just arrived. I thought it looked lovely and I am tempted to put it in a shaded spot as well. 

All my roses have buds again but they are rotting from all the rain. I’ve dead headed but not going to cut back til Jan/Feb.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

If the weather doesn't cool down your bare roots will be flowering by Christmas!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right @Kaily first up here is the front:

The day of scarifying and seeding (22 Sept, the “before” shot)










Day after it was done










This morning










The autumn feed will go down soon apparently. The front is his “practice lawn”.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Now the back (urgh, I hate how the forum messes up the order of photos you add, used to be much better)

27th September (the “Before”)










Post scarifying and seed about to go down










Fleece to aid germination










This morning. More leaves to rake…! 










Definite Work in Progress. Autumn feed, then in Spring it will be scarified and seeded again apparently…all meaning by early summer it will be as husband is dreaming it will be


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I keep seeing what look like pink agapanthus in pots in people's gardens all around the village. It is really making me want some! So many amazing plants, so little space!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

looking good @Mrs Funkin . I would love to have your garden, what a lovely space.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you @Kaily - we do love it. It's a nice size for us to (just about!) be able to look after - well, to be honest it's probably too big really. We have friends who have such an enormous garden it makes me feel stressed just thinking about maintaining it!


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I keep seeing what look like pink agapanthus in pots in people's gardens all around the village. It is really making me want some! So many amazing plants, so little space!


Didn't know what agapanthus was so just looked it up. Might have just bought one of these to put in a pot.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I keep seeing what look like pink agapanthus in pots in people's gardens all around the village. It is really making me want some! So many amazing plants, so little space!


I think they are probably Nerines (Guernsey Lilies) MrsF - they are lovely and flower this time of year.






Nerine


Learn all about nerines - choose the best ones to grow, where to buy, where to plant and care advice from RHS experts.




www.rhs.org.uk


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It is them indeed @Bertie'sMum thank you - they are lovely I think. The ones I've seen here are Nerine bowdenii, I might try to remember (ha!) for next year and plant a couple in pots to go against the conservatory wall for some colour. It's so miserable without any colour.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I believe that they are very easy to grow and multiply of their own accord ! We have lots g rowing around here too - every year I've said I'll get some bulbs and then forget


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I bought some extra large cyclamen and some violas yesterday. The stone planter is just outside my patio doors so on show from the house. I wanted a bit of something pretty to look at for winter. I don't bother with much else till spring.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Golden Celebration has finally bloomed and the Mahonia is loving this years weather - it smells glorious too. So nice to have a cheery something to look at  

I’d like the grass to dry a little so I could get out on it and do some weeding and little jobs, still have a few bulbs to dot about and plant too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The rain is so bad my garden is a quagmire...it's going to get worse as well  The lawn is waterlogged, the soil under the pieris, the stoney areas too. It's just delaying my getting out doing things as I can't go on the lawn when it's so wet. Yuck.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Same here ☹

Everywhere in the garden is looking very scruffy with all the soggy, fallen leaves.

Hoping for a dry day to run the mower over and have a good sweep.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thankfully husband has kept on top of the leaves - and raked a load more yesterday before the deluge. I wanted to pop the rest of my albums in random places...but not going to happen at this rate. Booo.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Mrs Funkin …. I assume you mean Aliums? ☺


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha! Oh yes @Lurcherlad  Planting albums would be a touch avant garde.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Mine is waterlogged too. The dogs charge around it turning to mud and bring it all in. Roll on spring.

It's looking good @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I bought Princess Anne










And Oranges and Lemons










From David Austin. Not much to look at now but hopefully will flourish next summer.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here's a rose question, as we are talking roses. Everyone (and every book!) seems to have a differing opinion on when and how much to prune off roses. The Bring Me Sunshine bare root I was gifted has obviously got a bit confused with the weather but I'm wondering whether I should be cutting down my roses this far, i.e. to the "bare root" stage? I think I will do that with my Golden Celebration as she's a bit feeble and I think she will like a chop back. Not sure how far back to go with Generous Gardener though, as Monty Don said you need to train some shoots to grow horizontally...! Oh the stress. Then other folk say "just chop it, they won't care and will thrive anyway".


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I wish I could offer a definitive answer @Mrs Funkin but I go by trial and error. I did read in the booklet that came with my latest roses not to cut back till January or February. I used to do mine this time of year.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I heard David Austin just mows his!!!!

I’ve also read not to cut back fully til Feb so we are leaving ours. Exception being climbers. I did watch Monty prune his and can’t remember how he did it!!!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I never prune my roses back to bare root stage. I think this is the sort of pruning suitable for HT roses. Last winter I cut my Falstaff back almost to the ground because I am wanting to move it. This year it grew very long shoots that were not really strong enough to carry the blooms. (At least it gives me plenty of cutting material since the ones I took last year were a failure.)

Most old roses are shrub types and David Austin, particularly in recent decades, has concentrated on breeding roses that will thrive all over the world. As a consequence I sometimes find them too vigorous for their own good. On Sunday I had to cut my GG right back because it had so many leading shoots that were much taller than the pear tree and were even encroaching on my big apple tree. If I had left them until January or February they would be even further out of sight and they would have wasted their energy growing upwards rather than bushing out. I find it easier to prune my DA roses when I feel they need it rather than stick to book advice. They are so tough they won't mind you experimenting.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Also the booklet mentioned that the graft should be under the soil. Unfortunately I didn't read it till I had already planted them


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Kaily said:


> Also the booklet mentioned that the graft should be under the soil. Unfortunately I didn't read it till I had already planted them


Can you cover it with more soil? This is a problem with roses generally. Because they live so long it is a good idea to check them when you feed them and mulch them with soil if necessary. My ancient Rosa Mundi has white single blooms from below the graft if I don't heap soil on it. It is in a bed with much shallower soil than elsewhere in my garden. (It is where the car park was when we were a post office.)


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I have tried to cover it but it ends up out again. Really they need replanting but emptying those pots would be difficult and messy. I never seem to get my roses deep enough, the roots are so long.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Just been out in the garden and noticed my loropetallum looks like it’s dying. A lot of the leaves have shrivelled and are crispy. Any ideas what could be causing it, or what to do about it? It’s reasonably well established and a good size, and seemed ok after the cold snap we had.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mines doing the same, probably the frosts caused it. I think it may survive ok as I’m sure it did something similar last winter. It’s hardy down to minus 5, but the leaves will be affected, hopefully not the whole plant. I think it went lower where I live


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My coprosma is the same  I'm very sad as it's Oscar's favourite shrub to hide under. I so hope it's just the frost and it will perk up again come the springtime. I shall hope the same for yours @immum 

I so desperately want to get out in the garden but the lawn is too sodden still - and I have to go over the lawn to get anywhere.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I too think it’s just a reaction to the extreme cold and snow recently.

I’d wait until Spring and cut any damage off.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Some of my plants are looking very sad too. As for my lawn it is just mud with green bits sticking up . I don't have a path either @Mrs Funkin

Time to prune our roses now 🥀


----------

